# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Maio 2015



## Vince (1 Mai 2015 às 01:10)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## StormRic (1 Mai 2015 às 06:39)

Bom dia e bom 1º de Maio!

Começa com a temperatura mínima remetida para a madrugada e não ao nascer do sol como é habitual: 15,7ºC cerca das 3:20.

Neste momento 16,0ºC mas há poucos minutos atrás tinha vindo a subir até ao 16,1ºC e curiosamente a humidade relativa também, até atingir um máximo de 90% pouco antes da 6h.
O céu está encoberto por estratocumulus o que terá sido a causa principal da subida de temperatura: entrada de ar marítimo de origem sub-tropical. O vento está de oes-sudoeste, fraco em geral, e é também dessa direcção que vêm as nuvens baixas. Por cima há nuvens altas. Na costa do litoral norte está a chover bem.


----------



## Geopower (1 Mai 2015 às 08:42)

bom dia. Céu muito nublado com abertas. 17,7*C.


----------



## DaniFR (1 Mai 2015 às 14:05)

Boa tarde

Manhã de chuva fraca e persistente.

Temperatura actual: 16,7ºC


----------



## miguel (1 Mai 2015 às 15:13)

Aqui mais um dia sem historia... 

Mínima 14,9ºC

Agora estão 23ºC, 66%Hr, 1019,0hpa e céu praticamente limpo apenas nuvens altas


----------



## StormRic (1 Mai 2015 às 16:35)

DaniFR disse:


> Manhã de chuva fraca e persistente.



Boas tardes

Coimbra já acumulou 3,3 mm (aeródromo) e 2,2 mm (Bencanta) até às 15h (14:00 utc).
O panorama é o território dividido ao meio:





Não deverá chover da cordilheira central (sistema Montejunto-Estrela) para sul.

Aqui em Carcavelos céu nublado por nuvens altas, o habitual halo solar 22º a apregoar insistentemente "chuva, chuva!" mas por enquanto está enganado na zona do país... 

Já passámos pela temperatura máxima de hoje até ao momento, 20,9ºC às 15:15. Agora estão 20,5ºC e 75% de humidade relativa.
Há muita neblina no horizonte e estratos/estratocumulus sobre a Arrábida que está quase oculta; também sobre o mar.
Cirrocumulus nesta altura juntam-se aos cirrus e cirrostratus.


----------



## DaniFR (1 Mai 2015 às 16:49)

Mantém-se esta chuva irritante. Pelos vistos, vai ser o dia inteiro a chover e nem aos 5mm chega.


----------



## StormRic (1 Mai 2015 às 22:19)

Temperatura actual (TA): 17,2ºC 
Humidade relativa (HR): 86%

O poente teve uma predominância de cirrocumulus, mas foi descolorido como é normal acontecer quando uma frente se estende ao largo no oceano e bloqueia os últimos raios de sol.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Mai 2015 às 22:51)

Invasão de cirrus praticamente o dia todo!
Máxima: *22,8ºC*
Mínima: *14,2ºC*

Não consegui resistir, a lua está linda! Falta só a camada de cirrus à frente mas que a câmara não consegue captar, ou talvez as minhas habilidades com a máquina não são as melhores... Ainda não percebi muito o mundo da fotografia 





Amanhã espera-se um aumento ligeiro da temperatura para depois vir a chuva!


----------



## Zapiao (2 Mai 2015 às 00:54)

Que dia mais m€rdoso esta 6ª feira  Mais valia cair uma batega de agua durante 1 h do que a tarde inteira nesta chuva molha tolos.


----------



## StormRic (2 Mai 2015 às 04:06)

Cenomaniano disse:


> Fim de tarde, em Benfica, a NW.



 Bela foto! Também vi estes cirrocumulus mas já foi no dia 1 de Maio. 




jonas_87 disse:


> Soube agora que está nevoeiro cerrado no 2 local de seguimento.



Isso foi no dia 1 de Maio, certo? 




guisilva5000 disse:


> Falta só a camada de cirrus à frente mas que a câmara não consegue captar



Para apanhar qualquer nuvem que esteja a velar a Lua ou próximo dela é preciso sobre-expôr a própria Lua. Basicamente fica toda branca por excesso de exposição e perde-se assim o detalhe da superfície, mas é a única maneira de conseguir captar a muito fraca luminosidade das nuvens, quando comparada com a luminosidade da Lua. Não há nenhuma habilidade acessível para contornar este problema. 
O mais que se consegue obter é uma Lua um pouco mais esbranquiçada e uns laivos de cirrus.
Mas se as nuvens forem bastante espessas, tipo altostratus, aí já é possível conjugar melhor as luminosidades, mesmo assim o detalhe e contraste na superfície, tal como bem o apanhaste nesta foto, perde-se muito.
O melhor céu para o efeito que pretendes é o de altocumlus ou cirrocumulus . Apanha-se as nuvens em contra-luz ficando a Lua filtrada por um dos flocos.


----------



## Geopower (2 Mai 2015 às 09:25)

bom dia. Nevoeiro em Glória do Ribatejo. Visibilidade inferior a 500 m


----------



## Cenomaniano (2 Mai 2015 às 10:57)

Os cirrocumulus foram fotografados na tarde do 1 de Maio.


----------



## Geopower (2 Mai 2015 às 11:51)

Geopower disse:


> bom dia. Nevoeiro em Glória do Ribatejo. Visibilidade inferior a 500 m


Nevoeiro já "abriu". Neste momento céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Mai 2015 às 12:37)

A manha por aqui também acordou com nevoeiro bem cerrado, por agora o sol já vai espreitando por entre as nuvens, e a temperatura segue amena.


----------



## david 6 (2 Mai 2015 às 15:18)

muito nevoeiro de manhã
por agora sol com umas nuvens altas *28.0ºC*


----------



## Leiga (2 Mai 2015 às 15:48)

Boa tarde. Vi fotos de alguma neve hoje pela manhã no Entroncamento... Alguen sabe se é verdade ou tem registos??


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Mai 2015 às 16:17)

Dia agradável com uma notável subida da temperatura, apesar do céu geralmente nublado.


----------



## StormRic (2 Mai 2015 às 17:38)

Leiga disse:


> Boa tarde. Vi fotos de alguma neve hoje pela manhã no Entroncamento... Alguen sabe se é verdade ou tem registos??



 hoje é dia 2 de Maio, não é 1 de Abril! 

Provavelmente são fotos de um evento passado com informação de data não especificada ou errada.
Como é óbvio não há situação nem temperaturas para tal, nem sequer para geada que poderia eventualmente ser confundida com neve.
Também não houve precipitação nessa zona e mesmo que houvesse não há condições de instabilidade para ocorrer granizo que também poderia ser confundido com neve.
Se houver um _link_ para essas fotos.


----------



## StormRic (2 Mai 2015 às 17:44)

Boas tardes

Aqui em Carcavelos continua o céu nublado por nuvens altas, continua a existir um halo solar 22º, continua o vento fraco de oeste e neblina com estratocumulus em todo o horizonte.
Não houve nevoeiros visíveis pela madrugada/manhã, só neblina na barra do Tejo e península de Setúbal.

Temperatura mínima de 15,9ºC cerca das 7h, logo após o nascer do sol; máxima de 20,8ºC à volta das 15:20.

TA: 20,6ºC
HR: 71%


----------



## Geopower (2 Mai 2015 às 17:55)

25 *C pela Glória do Ribatejo. Dia abafado. Céu parcialmente nublado por cirrus.


----------



## bpereira (2 Mai 2015 às 19:40)

Por aqui a manhã também foi de nevoeiro e alguma morrinha. A tarde vieram umas abertas e até tem estado agradável. Neste momento segue com 18º. A pressão tem estado a descer neste momento está nos 1006.7 hPa. Entretanto recebi alerta de muita chuva através da aplicação AlertsPro. Já não é a primeira vez que recebo alertas desta aplicação e no site do IPMA e MeteoAlarm não aparece nenhum aviso e só horas mais tarde é que aparecem os avisos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Mai 2015 às 19:54)

Leiga disse:


> Boa tarde. Vi fotos de alguma neve hoje pela manhã no Entroncamento... Alguen sabe se é verdade ou tem registos??


Boas, estou a cerca de 15 km segundo o Google Maps do Entroncamento, e nao ouvi dizer nada acerca do assunto.
O Entroncamento é conhecido como a terra do fenómenos, mas parece-me que nao foi o caso desta vez.


----------



## StormRic (2 Mai 2015 às 22:21)

bpereira disse:


>



Um alerta para 30mm em 24 horas? Isso não merece aviso algum, mas depende dos critérios definidos, não sei se pelo utilizador ou pelo forncedor da aplicação.


----------



## StormRic (2 Mai 2015 às 22:25)

18,4ºC praticamente estáveis neste momento. Ao poente houve um aumento de nebulosidade, com muitos tipos de nuvens, principalmente altas e médias mas também estratocumulus, até estratos.
Mantém-se essa nebulosidade agora com algumas pequenas frestas entre nuvens por onde se vislumbra o luar. Vento de WSW foi rodando par SW.

81% de humida relativa.


----------



## criz0r (2 Mai 2015 às 23:33)

Boa noite, o tempo por aqui segue calmo apesar de muito nublado, o vento tem-se mantido entre o fraco e o moderado de SW.


----------



## Vitor TT (3 Mai 2015 às 00:53)

Uns "apontamentos" tirados no dia 1 de Maio, ida a seguir ao almoço até ao "santuário" do todo-terreno, na Quinta do Conde, onde estariam entre muitos, algum pessoal meu conhecido, mas que se piraram pouco depois de eu ter lá chegado e como o meu TT não é de passar 2 horas a escalavrar, bazei e fui até a Arrábida que a muito me anda a "chamar", 
como não há acessos sem ser a estrada das praias e mesmo a pé a vegetação é muito densa e o terreno muito pedregoso e com perigosas fendas não arrisco a ir sozinho e ainda podem ser alguns km´s,

em termos de tempo, já se notou algum calor, mas quase sempre encoberto por nuvens altas, portanto nada de interessante,

ficam aqui apenas estas, com Sesimbra lá em baixo,






onde a estrada vira para as praias, o que se vê ao fundo é onde gostaria de ir, mas, requer muito "off-road" a pé 






entre as muitas que tirei já ao longo da estrada, ficam estas duas,


----------



## Vitor TT (3 Mai 2015 às 01:11)

E como hoje ( Domingo ) está previsto dia de chuva, humm faço ideia, achei melhor ontem Sábado ir dar a voltinha de bike Algés - Guincho, 
tempo aparentemente quente, mas que nem por isso, cheguei a Algés pelas 16:45 h com 19º e depois pelas 22:00 h com 18º mais fresco do que pensava em apanhar,

como habitual, Carcavelos,






Cascais lá muito ao fundo, e uma imagem da "frente" que se tem passeado ao nosso largo,











ao lado do Guincho, vento reduzido e temperatura relativamente amena, talvez uns 16 - 17º,






já de regresso, tempo com ar ameaçador  , humm pois, ainda tinha de fazer 30 km até ao carro,










de notar que quando cheguei a Algés tinha um razoável ventinho, que não me apercebi ao longo do percurso de regresso pois estaria de costas o que foi bom, mas quase de certeza intensificou-se quando cheguei a Algés, tanto que nem continuei pelo menos até a torre de Belém.


----------



## StormRic (3 Mai 2015 às 01:31)

Vitor TT disse:


> ficam aqui apenas estas, com Sesimbra lá em baixo,



Excelentes vistas! A Arrábida é uma maravilha, essa zona na foto, Solitário, Terras do Risco e Serra do Risco é fabulosa.



Vitor TT disse:


> E como hoje ( Domingo ) está previsto dia de chuva, humm faço ideia, achei melhor ontem Sábado ir dar a voltinha de bike Algés - Guincho,
> tempo aparentemente quente, mas que nem por isso, cheguei a Algés pelas 16:45 h com 19º e depois pelas 22:00 h com 18º mais fresco do que pensava em apanhar,



Reportagem belíssima como sempre, retrato perfeito do fim de tarde. Não posso deixar de agradecer esta partilha, sempre! Obrigado Vitor! 

Que lindas as cores das dunas no Guincho, do mar e a serra com o tecto baixo de nuvens. O Cabeço do Vento ainda estava descoberto, a Peninha já mergulhada nas nuvens, logo tecto a 400m.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (3 Mai 2015 às 02:01)

Boa Noite.
Caiu à pouco atrás um aguaceiro moderado de curta duração.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Mai 2015 às 02:24)

StormRic disse:


> Bela foto! Também vi estes cirrocumulus mas já foi no dia 1 de Maio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sim sem dúvida que era camadas muito finas a passarem de raspão! Tenho de me apressar a aprender melhor isto da fotografia!


----------



## StormRic (3 Mai 2015 às 03:30)

Começou a chover em Carcavelos. Chuva fraca mas com alguns pingos grossos.
Já molhou.

TA: 17,3ºC estáveis há uma hora
HR: 87%

Até ao momento ainda não há acumulados em qualquer estação da região de Lisboa/Cascais.


----------



## StormRic (3 Mai 2015 às 04:29)

Chuva mais intensa a entrar pelo lioral de Sintra:






0,3mm até agora nas estações aqui perto.


----------



## StormRic (3 Mai 2015 às 07:42)

Bom dia

As precipitações até ao momento pela região litoral centro andam à volta das décimas de milímetro por hora, pelo que não vale a pena estar a enumerá-las.
A frente continua a só afectar significativamente o litoral norte por enquanto.

Os avisos amarelos para o litoral centro e sul referem-se só ao *vento* e *ondulação* e são para *amanhã* a partir das 9h.

Aqui em Carcavelos o céu está encoberto com altostratus. Já começa a ouvir-se bem a rebentação. O vento está fraco de sudoeste em geral.
Neblina espessa em todo o horizonte, oculta a Arrábida.


Temperatura actual e mínima até ao momento: 16,9ºC
Humidade relativa: 91%
Precipitação acumulada desde que começou cerca das 4:00, *1,3mm*


----------



## Gongas (3 Mai 2015 às 10:03)

Bem por Coimbra vai chovendo ora fraco, ora moderado, já desde as 8.30.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Mai 2015 às 10:42)

Por aqui vai caíndo uns aguaceiros, começaram por volta das 5 da manha.


----------



## Geopower (3 Mai 2015 às 10:43)

bom dia. Em Glória do Ribatejo, céu encoberto. Chuva fraca. Vento fraco.


----------



## RickStorm (3 Mai 2015 às 12:11)

Boa tarde. Por aqui apenas alguns pingos fracos, mas está abafado. Prenúncio de chuva forte e trovoada ou apenas um mito popular?


----------



## Candy (3 Mai 2015 às 14:11)

Peniche vai chovendo fraco. Começou lá pelas 13h00. Nota-se um ventinho.

Alguém me sabe dizer se o radar de Coruche vai voltar??? É que desde que temos o de Arouca, o de Coruche, pufffffffffff... ele já andava com problemas... será que está em manutenção ou vai desaparecer de vez? É que aqui para Peniche,nem Loulé nem Arouca, a coisa não bate mesmo!...

Se podemos viver sem o de Coruche? Podemos... mas não é a mesma coisa!!!


----------



## Geopower (3 Mai 2015 às 14:48)

Pelo Ribatejo continua a chuva fraca


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mai 2015 às 18:23)

Boas,

De volta a base.

T.actual: *17,1ºC*


----------



## StormRic (3 Mai 2015 às 19:28)

Por Carcavelos continua o céu encoberto de altostratus, alguns altocumulus, neblina muito espessa no horizonte especialmente do lado de terra (não se vê a Arrábida nem o Cabo, parece-me mesmo nevoeiro).

Está o chão todo seco, já há várias horas que não há precipitação, a última ocorreu por volta das 14h, sempre fraca. Acumulados de hoje 1,8mm, 2,3mm. 

Vento nulo!

TA: 18,7ºC
HR: 87%

A temperatura mínima foi de 16,9ºC à hora do costume, cerca das 7h; máxima de 20,5ºC pouco antes das 15h.

Dados da estação Rua da Alemanha em Carcavelos sul!

E ainda: a pressão tem vindo a descer ao longo do dia, neste altura 1012,4 hPa / 1011,7 hPa (nas duas estações aqui perto, deve ser necessário afinação).


----------



## miguel (3 Mai 2015 às 19:34)

Aqui mais um dia sem historia....

Pingou de manha e acumulou 0,4mm e tá feito o dia lol que miséria!! 

Máxima 19,0ºC e mínima 16,6ºC


----------



## jonekko (3 Mai 2015 às 19:40)

Céu nublado, vento fraco e 21 graus.


----------



## StormRic (3 Mai 2015 às 19:59)

jonekko disse:


> Céu nublado, vento fraco e 21 graus.



 muito boa imagem, elucidativa do aspecto do céu hoje. Altostratus e estratos rasgados, estratocumulus, sobre os montes.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mai 2015 às 20:35)

Nuvens interessantes a NE


----------



## StormRic (3 Mai 2015 às 20:44)

jonas_87 disse:


> Nuvens interessantes a NE



 bem interessantes! A serra hoje "atirou o chapéu ao ar" . _Altostratus lenticularis _a formarem-se devido ao maciço da Pena/Cruz Alta.

Aqui em Carcavelos finalmente a cobertura nebulosa teve uma aberta, cheia de altocumulus e cirrocumulus.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mai 2015 às 20:48)

StormRic disse:


> bem interessantes! A serra hoje "atirou o chapéu ao ar" . _Altostratus lenticularis _a formarem-se devido ao maciço da Pena/Cruz Alta.



Momentos antes desaparecem por completo:


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Mai 2015 às 21:15)

De volta ao Litoral Centro! 
As estações aqui da Qta de São Gonçalo desapareceram?


----------



## StormRic (3 Mai 2015 às 21:22)

Flaviense21 disse:


> De volta ao Litoral Centro!
> As estações aqui da Qta de São Gonçalo desapareceram?



Nem sempre aparecem no mapa, é melhor usar os links directos:

Rua da Alemanha

Rua da Bélgica


----------



## João Pedro (3 Mai 2015 às 22:13)

Algo interessante aproxima-se do litoral centro:


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mai 2015 às 22:18)

Interessante imagem de radar, grande carga de água para a zona oeste.
Bem podia passar no 2ºlocal de seguimento, o meu terreno agradecia, mas vai passar mais a norte.


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Mai 2015 às 22:19)

Desloca-se para NE


----------



## João Pedro (3 Mai 2015 às 22:20)

jonas_87 disse:


> Interessante imagem de radar, grande carga de água para a zona oeste.
> Bem podia passar no 2ºlocal de seguimento, o meu terreno agradecia.


És capaz de ter sorte, parece-me que vai mesmo direitinha a Mafra.


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Mai 2015 às 22:23)

Chove torrencialmente na *Ericeira* 
http://beachcam.sapo.pt/pt/livecams/ericeira/


----------



## Garcia (3 Mai 2015 às 22:28)

sou capaz de ir levar com qualquer coisa... começam a cair os primeiros pingos..


----------



## DaniFR (3 Mai 2015 às 22:29)

Boas

Mais um dia de chuva.
*7,4mm* acumulados em São Martinho dos Bispo e *7,1mm* no Pólo II da UC.


----------



## João Pedro (3 Mai 2015 às 22:32)

Garcia disse:


> sou capaz de ir levar com qualquer coisa... começam a cair os primeiros pingos..


Agora até parece que vai mais na tua direção e da Nazaré.


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Mai 2015 às 22:33)

Imagem satélite :





Peniche deve estar a levar com uma bela carga


----------



## StormRic (3 Mai 2015 às 22:38)

A célula sul perdeu força. A célula norte vai para a Figueira da Foz, passa de raspão em Peniche e Nazaré.


----------



## Garcia (3 Mai 2015 às 22:50)

entretanto deixo-vos 3 fotos tiradas à pouco, por volta das 18h40 a 1ª, e as outras já perto das 20h00..






[/url]Untitled by Marcelo_Antunes





[/url]Untitled by Marcelo_Antunes, on Flickr




Untitled by Marcelo_Antunes, on Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (3 Mai 2015 às 23:10)

Garcia disse:


> entretanto deixo-vos 3 fotos tiradas à pouco, por volta das 18h40 a 1ª, e as outras já perto das 20h00..


Belíssimas!


----------



## Zapiao (3 Mai 2015 às 23:19)

Todos a comentarem as fotos e ninguem de olho no radar a seguir a grande rega a aproximar-se de SO.


----------



## Geopower (3 Mai 2015 às 23:31)

18,5*C em Telheiras. Noite amena. Vento fraco. Tudo calmo por enquanto.  Observando o radar e as imagens de satélite a madrugada trará chuva.


----------



## StormRic (3 Mai 2015 às 23:34)

Garcia disse:


> entretanto deixo-vos 3 fotos tiradas à pouco, por volta das 18h40 a 1ª, e as outras já perto das 20h00..



 Excelente! Cá estão novamente os _altostratus undulatus_, quase asperatus! Forte fluxo nos níveis médios e altos.



Zapiao disse:


> Todos a comentarem as fotos e ninguem de olho no radar a seguir a grande rega a aproximar-se de SO.




Até agora a precipitação que entra no litoral perde a intensidade, ainda não há acumulados significativos por onde tem passado. Alguns poucos milímetros até ao momento.









Já houve ecos vermelhos da precipitação sobre o mar que são os que agora estão em terra, dissipados.


----------



## Leiga (3 Mai 2015 às 23:37)

StormRic disse:


> hoje é dia 2 de Maio, não é 1 de Abril!
> 
> Provavelmente são fotos de um evento passado com informação de data não especificada ou errada.
> Como é óbvio não há situação nem temperaturas para tal, nem sequer para geada que poderia eventualmente ser confundida com neve.
> ...


vi no facebook dum amigo... nao estao publicas as fotos. De qualquer modo achei quase impossivel....


----------



## casr26 (4 Mai 2015 às 00:03)

Aqui na zona Oeste Vilar-Cadaval fica a sinalética que das promissoras células que vinham chegando apenas foi aparecendo uma chuva miúda que continua a cair!


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2015 às 00:09)

casr26 disse:


> Aqui na zona Oeste Vilar-Cadaval fica a sinalética que das promissoras células que vinham chegando apenas foi aparecendo uma chuva miúda que continua a cair!



Com efeito:





Mas pelo menos Peniche desta já não escapa:


----------



## João Pedro (4 Mai 2015 às 00:09)

StormRic disse:


> Até agora a precipitação que entra no litoral perde a intensidade, ainda não há acumulados significativos por onde tem passado. Alguns poucos milímetros até ao momento.
> 
> Já houve ecos vermelhos da precipitação sobre o mar que são os que agora estão em terra, dissipados.


Voltou a intensificar-se:


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2015 às 00:15)

João Pedro disse:


> Voltou a intensificar-se:



Mas sobre o mar, chegam a terra e desvanecem-se. Entrámos naquela hora (entre a meia-noite e a 1h) em que os valores da precipitação no mapa WU são uma confusão, pois há estações ainda com o total de ontem e estações já com o total reiniciado. Não se consegue ter um panorama geral ilustrativo da situação.


----------



## casr26 (4 Mai 2015 às 00:21)

Humm... zona de Leiria ainda pode ser abençoada com uma chuva jeitosa, se bem que se mantiver o padrão de perder força ao entrar na costa...


----------



## João Pedro (4 Mai 2015 às 00:21)

Ecos vermelhos às portas da Nazaré.


----------



## João Pedro (4 Mai 2015 às 00:42)

casr26 disse:


> Humm... zona de Leiria ainda pode ser abençoada com uma chuva jeitosa, se bem que se mantiver o padrão de perder força ao entrar na costa...


As células estão a entrar sobre o território agora. Deve estar a chover bem a sul de Leiria.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Mai 2015 às 00:45)

@Garcia como está isso aí ?


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2015 às 00:53)

Joaopaulo disse:


> @Garcia como está isso aí ?



Na Lourinhã exactamente não está muito intensa, mas logo ali a noroeste e Peniche parece cair forte.
Numa estação perto da Areia Branca ainda está a zero mas acusa precipitação. 
A Candy é que podia dizer como está em Peniche. 

Eu acho que estes ecos sendo apanhados por Arouca e Loulé apenas, correspondem ao que se passa muito alto, 2-3Km e se calhar a chuva não está a chegar toda ao solo.


----------



## Candy (4 Mai 2015 às 00:55)

Aqui para Peniche, sem o radar de Coruche, nada bate certo! Irraaaaaaaaa...


----------



## Candy (4 Mai 2015 às 00:56)

StormRic disse:


> Na Lourinhã exactamente não está muito intensa, mas logo ali a noroeste e Peniche parece cair forte.
> Numa estação perto da Areia Branca ainda está a zero mas acusa precipitação.
> A Candy é que podia dizer como está em Peniche.


Peniche pinga!...


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Mai 2015 às 01:10)

Candy disse:


> Aqui para Peniche, sem o radar de Coruche, nada bate certo! Irraaaaaaaaa...



Também já era mais que tempo para voltar a trazer o radar de Coruche ao ativo, o que se passará? Será para redução de custos?


----------



## Candy (4 Mai 2015 às 01:10)

Há poças de água mas é do acumulado que tem caído. No entanto tem sido chuva normal, nada demais, mas agora esta bem fraca. O bastante para andar na boa 50 metros até ao carro sem me molhar muito! Portantoooooooooooo...

Atenção que me refiro ao centro de Peniche! Pode estar a passar de raspão a leste, na zona de Atouguia da Baleia.


----------



## Candy (4 Mai 2015 às 01:10)

Por momentos fiquei sem acesso ao forum!


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2015 às 01:25)

Candy disse:


> Por momentos fiquei sem acesso ao forum!


Aqui também.



Candy disse:


> Peniche pinga!...



Pois é o que se receava, estes ecos estão todos inflacionados.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Mai 2015 às 01:30)

Candy disse:


> Por momentos fiquei sem acesso ao forum!


O mesmo aqui


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2015 às 01:32)

O panorama do litoral centro é este.





Zonas de Leiria a Coimbra já estão a acumular bem.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Mai 2015 às 01:58)

StormRic disse:


> O panorama do litoral centro é este.
> 
> 
> Zonas de Leiria a Coimbra já estão a acumular bem.


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2015 às 03:22)

Radar de Coruche, precisa-se urgentemente!





Aquilo é forte!


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2015 às 03:27)

TA: 17,3ºC
HR: 93%

Vento de sul fraco.
Céu encoberto. Neblina espessa sobre o mar. Ainda não é visível (nem será com o tecto baixo de nuvens e a neblina) a actividade elétrica a oes-sudoeste.


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2015 às 03:48)

O litoral de Peniche à Figueira da Foz está na trajectória desta massa de células:


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Mai 2015 às 03:50)

StormRic disse:


> O panorama do litoral centro é este.
> 
> Zonas de Leiria a Coimbra já estão a acumular bem.



Onde posso encontrar este mapa no wunderground?


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2015 às 04:02)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Onde posso encontrar este mapa no wunderground?



Em qualquer estação WU clicar em ViewWunderMap, por baixo do mapa de localização da estação:

Molelos, Tondela

Ou usar este link

Mapa WU Tondela

Modificar os settings de modo a visualizar o pretendido, por exemplo:


Spoiler: Exemplo Mapa WU


----------



## Candy (4 Mai 2015 às 04:13)

Joaopaulo disse:


>


  3.6 só se for mesmo no Cabo Carvoeiro, porque no centro de Peniche não choveu essa quantidade água nem nada que se pareça a essa hora. É a velha questão, as nuvens tendem a passar À volta da península!... mas tb quando nos calham em cima... uiiiiiiii...


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2015 às 04:14)

Trovoada ao largo mesmo a oeste de Cascais ( não consigo vê-la devido à nebulosidade de nimbostratus baixa e à neblina).






Continua o território dividido mesmo a meio. Chove muito no norte. Zero no sul. Aqui na fronteira nunca se sabe...


----------



## Candy (4 Mai 2015 às 04:28)

wouuuuuuuuuuuuuu.... é possível uma descarga eléctrica???  O som veio de norte, grosso, longo, e longe. Mas forte!


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2015 às 04:29)

Candy disse:


> mas tb quando nos calham em cima... uiiiiiiii...



Peniche na trajectória das células que têm passado aqui ao cargo com  trovoada. A não ser que se dissipem antes, desta vez não deve falhar.


----------



## Candy (4 Mai 2015 às 04:29)

Ora então foi mesmo um ronco StormRic!!! Mas onde foi foi grosso!!!


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2015 às 04:29)

Candy disse:


> wouuuuuuuuuuuuuu.... é possível uma descarga eléctrica???  O som veio de norte, grosso, longo, e longe. Mas forte!



Precisamente! Já vai a caminho! Quando vêm na nossa direcção os trovões são potentes e o som é de baixa frequência ouvindo-se desde longe.


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2015 às 04:34)

Candy disse:


> O som veio de norte, grosso, longo, e longe. Mas forte!



não, não bate certo, de norte não está a aproximar-se.

Não terá sido o reflexo nos prédios em frente?


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2015 às 04:38)

Candy disse:


> wouuuuuuuuuuuuuu.... é possível uma descarga eléctrica???  O som veio de norte, grosso, longo, e longe. Mas forte!





Candy disse:


> Ora então foi mesmo um ronco StormRic!!! Mas onde foi foi grosso!!!



Aqui está ele, exactamente ao minuto certo!





Forte e a sudoeste, aproximando-se, bate tudo certo.


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2015 às 04:41)

Está mesmo a chegar ao litoral de Peniche:


----------



## Candy (4 Mai 2015 às 04:44)

Pronto... chove torrencialmente!!!


----------



## Candy (4 Mai 2015 às 04:47)

Outro trovão!!! e a luz saltou! este foi mais forte e pareceu quase aqui em cima!!!


----------



## romeupaz (4 Mai 2015 às 04:47)

Acabei de ver dois grandes flashs na webcam de santa cruz


----------



## Candy (4 Mai 2015 às 04:50)

Outro, um pouco mais fraco...


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2015 às 04:52)

Candy disse:


> Pronto... chove torrencialmente!!!





Candy disse:


> Outro trovão!!! e a luz saltou! este foi mais forte e pareceu quase aqui em cima!!!





romeupaz disse:


> Acabei de ver dois grandes flashs na webcam de santa cruz





Candy disse:


> Outro, um pouco mais fraco...



Festa!!


----------



## Candy (4 Mai 2015 às 04:52)

e outro.... bem... se vou continuar, vou encher uma página só a escrever "e outro"...

Faço assim...

Um mais forte agora!!! uiuiui... é féta é féta! e a maior fé é que às 9 da manhã tenho de estar de pé!!!


----------



## jorgeanimal (4 Mai 2015 às 04:55)

Chuva acompanhada de trovoada.


----------



## Orion (4 Mai 2015 às 04:58)

Já de vez aproveito esta oportunidade para fazer uma comparação tendo em conta que os Açores não têm radar. Serve para aferir a utilidade do satélite para prever a precipitação:

















O satélite tende a exagerar um pouco mas tendo em conta a distância até que é uma boa ferramenta. Infelizmente inventa células onde não existem como por exemplo no sul/sudeste do país. Enfim, é o que há


----------



## Garcia (4 Mai 2015 às 05:00)

Acordei com a chuva e uns ribombar. . 

Parece estar a acalmar agora. . 

Vou ver se durmo mais um bocadinho que daqui hora e meia tenho que saltar. .


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2015 às 05:00)

Candy disse:


> e outro.... bem... se vou continuar, vou encher uma página só a escrever "e outro"...
> 
> Faço assim...
> 
> Um mais forte agora!!! uiuiui... é féta é féta! e a maior fé é que às 9 da manhã tenho de estar de pé!!!





jorgeanimal disse:


> Chuva acompanhada de trovoada.



Cliquem na imagem.


----------



## Candy (4 Mai 2015 às 05:00)

Continua a roncar! Já nem os conto.


----------



## celsomartins84 (4 Mai 2015 às 05:01)

Chuva e trovoada em quantidades suficientes para me ter acordado


----------



## Candy (4 Mai 2015 às 05:03)

E nós temos um membro mesmo na Atouguia da Baleia que nem os roncos o acordam! opahhhhh...


----------



## Candy (4 Mai 2015 às 05:07)

Aqui parece ter acalmado!


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2015 às 05:07)

Candy disse:


> Outro trovão!!! e a luz saltou! este foi mais forte e pareceu quase aqui em cima!!!



Cá está ele:





Já foram mais de vinte e tal. O detector do IPMA nem metade apanha, não sei porquê.


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2015 às 05:18)

Aglomerado de células potentes em movimento rápido para nordeste, vai passar sobre o maciço calcáreo, de Leiria a Fátima.


----------



## Candy (4 Mai 2015 às 05:20)

Bem a coisa por aqui acalmou, pelo menos por agora. Vou ver se me deito se não amanhã nem de grua me levanto e com o vento previsto vai ser lindo!!! 

Deixo-vos com a limpeza das serpentinas  hehehehe... a féta p'ra mim acabou  
Amanhã vou tentar reportar o vento!


----------



## celsomartins84 (4 Mai 2015 às 05:21)

StormRic disse:


> Aglomerado de células potentes em movimento rápido para nordeste, vai passar sobre o maciço calcáreo, de Leiria a Fátima.


Isso vai passar entre bombarral e obidos.. que é onde estou hoje!


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2015 às 05:22)

Descarga em cheio na zona alta da Nazaré, esperemos que não haja estragos:


----------



## celsomartins84 (4 Mai 2015 às 05:24)

Tinha acalmado mas agora começou a chuver com mais intensidade...


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2015 às 05:26)

StormRic disse:


> Descarga em cheio na zona alta da Nazaré, esperemos que não haja estragos:



Radar forte no momento da descarga:


----------



## Candy (4 Mai 2015 às 05:26)

Ainda antes de me ir deitar.
Acabei de receber informação que pela Atouguia da Baleia está tudo calmo! 

Edit: Afinal, deu para acordar e fez "alagão"!


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2015 às 05:27)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Tinha acalmado mas agora começou a chuver com mais intensidade...



Não vai parar tão cedo, o cortejo de células a sudoeste é grande e o vento vai aumentar significativamente.


----------



## Candy (4 Mai 2015 às 05:31)

começa a chover com intensidade de novo! 
Mas eu vou dormirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2015 às 05:33)

Célula forte sobre Porto de Mós!


----------



## Candy (4 Mai 2015 às 05:35)

ohhhhhhhh mais roncoooooos! fuiiiiiiii....

Edit: e foi compridooooooooooooooo... ((mas longe)


----------



## Candy (4 Mai 2015 às 05:39)

StormRic, é impressão minha ou vem uma mais forte mesmo direitinha aqui à menina??? hmmm, hmmm??? aquela vermelha? aiaiaiaiaiai... já estou a ver que não durmo!!!
Mas vou-me deitar... se houver roncos estou tramada, vou ficar sempre de ouvido à escuta!!!


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2015 às 05:40)

O eco desta célula estende-se consideravelmente em altitude:





Deve haver ali granizo ou chuva torrencial.


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2015 às 05:41)

Candy disse:


> é impressão minha ou vem uma mais forte mesmo direitinha aqui à menina??? hmmm, hmmm??? aquela vermelha?



Parece ir passar a noroeste, sobre o Cabo.


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2015 às 05:46)

StormRic disse:


> Célula forte sobre Porto de Mós!





StormRic disse:


> Deve haver ali granizo ou chuva torrencial.



A célula passou em Fátima com um eco muito forte 5 minutos antes. Continua para Alvaiázere, Ansião, Penela:


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2015 às 05:51)

StormRic disse:


> A célula passou em Fátima com um eco muito forte 5 minutos antes. Continua para Alvaiázere, Ansião, Penela:



Actividade eléctrica intensa à passagem por Fátima:





Pode ser uma super-célula.


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2015 às 05:54)

Dirige-se para Ansião, está lá em cima já provavelmente:





Mantém um topo destacado a altitude mais elevada, 12 Km.


----------



## Candy (4 Mai 2015 às 05:58)

Acabou de cair um peso de agua impressionante!  Já estava deitada, levantei-me p'ra ir espreitar e... uiiiiii que força de chuva!...
Acalmou...

Edit: levantei-me porque o barulho era tanto que parecia que estava a cair granizo, mas da janela não vi nada, só muita água mesmo!


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2015 às 06:00)

Cortejo de descargas (cerca de trinta em pouco mais de vinte minutos) à passagem da célula, neste momento sobre Ansião, aproxima-se de Lousã e Coimbra, pelo lado sueste da cidade.


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2015 às 06:05)

Candy disse:


> Acabou de cair um peso de agua impressionante!  Já estava deitada, levantei-me p'ra ir espreitar e... uiiiiii que força de chuva!...
> Acalmou...
> 
> Edit: levantei-me porque o barulho era tanto que parecia que estava a cair granizo, mas da janela não vi nada, só muita água mesmo!



Bátega forte realmente, sobre Peniche. De oeste a noroeste está a passar o grosso das células, algo impressionante se entrar em terra, mais para norte.


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2015 às 06:08)

Célula de Fátima/Ansião prossegue a caminho da Lousã:





Os topos são menos elevados agora, provavelmente cresce lateralmente em bigorna.

Coimbra vai talvez ainda apanhá-la de raspão.

Sobre Castanheira de Pêra. E nova célula naquela linha, a norte de Ourém:





a actividade eléctrica terminou pouco depois de Ansião:





Mais de cinquenta descargas de uma só célula naquele curto trajecto!


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2015 às 06:46)

espectacular actividade eléctrica no oceano prestes a entrar no litoral centro e norte. Descargas registadas em apenas 40 minutos!


----------



## Garcia (4 Mai 2015 às 06:46)

Bom dia.. 

isto até podia ficar mais interessante, mas tenho que ir até Lisboa não tarde muito.. 

por agora não chove, só sopra algum vento..

mas parece vir lá um aguaceiro..


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2015 às 06:58)

Radar impressionante também da frente ondulada em aproximação. Chove intensamente numa faixa que entrando por Leiria já atinge até Viseu:






Na imagem de satélite, e especialmente na sua animação, o turbilhão em torno do centro da depressão em cavamento é bem visível:


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2015 às 07:32)

Leiria:


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2015 às 07:35)

A frente está a descarregar à razão de mais de 100 descargas em 20 minutos.
Nem consigo pôr já aqui a tabela completa. Depois mostro.
A propósito, os avisos para Leiria e Coimbra estão verdes (não há avisos) desde a 01:47, excepto para o estado do mar.


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2015 às 07:52)

Figueira da Foz, Pombal, Coimbra:


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2015 às 08:01)

Às  7h:





Ritmo das descargas a aumentar: 100 em cada 15 minutos.


----------



## Leiga (4 Mai 2015 às 08:02)

Chuva forte com vento cerca das 7:10h....


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2015 às 08:11)

Em Carcavelos:

Vento moderado a forte de sul.
Mar muito picado, ondulação a aumentar.

Não chove nem choveu toda a noite.

TA: 17,3ºC
HR: 94%

Mínima: 17,2ºC desde as 3:30 até às 8h (constante)

Céu encoberto toda a noite com altostratus e nimbostratus especialmente.

Bandos de gaivotas passam continuamente de oeste para leste.


----------



## dahon (4 Mai 2015 às 08:36)

Bom dia.
E que dia, por Coimbra tem chovido moderado a forte desde as 6 da manhã e sempre acompanhado de trovoada. Os trovões são pouco frequentes mas bem audíveis.


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2015 às 08:36)

Às 8h:


----------



## Geopower (4 Mai 2015 às 08:45)

bom dia. Começou agora a chover por Lisboa. Chuva fraca. 18,2*C. Céu encoberto. Vento moderado de sul


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2015 às 08:45)

Finalmente está a cair um chuvisco aqui em Carcavelos.

Mantém-se constante a temperatura e humidade relativa: 17,3ºC e 94%. Pressão 1005,0 hPa em descida muito lenta.

Vento moderado de Sul, diminuiu ligeiramente. Algumas rajadas.


----------



## PedroAP7 (4 Mai 2015 às 08:48)

Por aqui acabou de chover moderadamente durante alguns minutos, perdendo gradualmente intensidade até se tornar em apenas alguns borrifos.


----------



## casr26 (4 Mai 2015 às 08:48)

Bela rega por aqui na zona Oeste na zona de Vilar-Cadaval...abrandou agora mas já caiu bem e deu o banho aos mais incautos (sim, eu já me tramei hoje  ) Vento sopra mas a animação mais a sério está um pouco mais a norte


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2015 às 08:53)

Leiria, 8 horas de chuva (23 a 43 mm)


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Mai 2015 às 09:28)

StormRic disse:


> Leiria, 8 horas de chuva (23 a 43 mm)


Está um estação em Leiria a registar 74mm!
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTUGA9

Será possível ?


----------



## Aspvl (4 Mai 2015 às 09:40)

Bom dia 

O vento é constante e moderado, contudo, por vezes, há rajadas fortes!
A chuva é miúda.

Devia ter ficado por Leiria


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Mai 2015 às 09:43)

Bom dia, por aqui o tempo está instável, com o céu muito escuro, aguaceiros fracos, e o vento já sopra com alguma força.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Mai 2015 às 09:45)

Chuva fraca e vento moderado.

Saí de casa com 18,9 ºC ainda antes das 8h locais.

Uma noite muito amena devido à situação sinóptica, a somar à imensa nebulosidade sempre presente ao longo dos últimos dias.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Mai 2015 às 10:01)

Muito vento principalmente lá em cima, Alcabideche.
Cascais segue nos 17 graus


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2015 às 10:02)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Está um estação em Leiria a registar 74mm!
> http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTUGA9
> 
> Será possível ?



Essa não me parece mas de *25mm em uma hora* já o IPMA não se escapa da vergonha de ter um *aviso verde de precipitação para Leiria e Coimbra*:


----------



## AnDré (4 Mai 2015 às 10:14)

Em Odivelas o destaque vai para o vento, moderado a forte de sudoeste.
As árvores, já com compostas de folhas, estão a ser bastante castigadas.

Quanto a precipitação, aqui ainda não passou de borrifos.


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2015 às 10:48)

AnDré disse:


> Em Odivelas o destaque vai para o vento, moderado a forte de sudoeste.
> As árvores, já com compostas de folhas, estão a ser bastante castigadas.
> 
> Quanto a precipitação, aqui ainda não passou de borrifos.



Situação idêntica em Carcavelos. O vento está a aumentar e a ficar instável, com rajadas que nem sempre vêm da mesma direcção.
Mar muito picado, parece mar de inverno.

TA: 17,6ºC
HR: 93%
PA: 1005,0 hPa estável há três horas

Precipitação varia entre chuvisco e chuva esparsa de pingos grossos, na maior parte projectada pelo vento.

As aves de primavera estão a passar um mau bocado, estão caladas e esvoaçam de um lado para o outro sem saber bem onde se meter.


----------



## AnDré (4 Mai 2015 às 10:59)

Desde há meia hora para cá que os borrifos aumentaram de intensidade.
Chuva fraca puxada a vento forte.

Nevoeiro acima dos 250-300m de altitude.

3,8mm em Caneças.

E galhos no chão.


----------



## david 6 (4 Mai 2015 às 11:19)

por Lisboa vai chovendo puxado a vento


----------



## MicaMito (4 Mai 2015 às 11:24)

Chuva puxada a vento a minha estação já marca 35mm hoje!!


----------



## Candy (4 Mai 2015 às 12:11)

Bom dia,

Depois de uma noite de festança,  começa agora a sentir-se umas rajadas de vento mais fortes. 
Já começa a abanar qualquer coisas aqui pelo centro de Peniche!


----------



## Gongas (4 Mai 2015 às 12:15)

Por Coimbra toda a noite foi de chuva, aumentando de intensidade na madrugada e manhã onde foi acompanhada por trovoadas fortes,
uma noite  e madrugada de temporal!!


----------



## Zapiao (4 Mai 2015 às 12:34)

Trovoada que não me deixou dormir mas eu compreendo que quem gosta de meteorologia não se importa .


----------



## nelson972 (4 Mai 2015 às 12:35)

StormRic disse:


> A célula passou em Fátima com um eco muito forte 5 minutos antes. Continua para Alvaiázere, Ansião, Penela:



E eu a dormir ... Não dei por nada, nem chuva nem trovoada ...


----------



## Candy (4 Mai 2015 às 12:37)

Ninguém reportou da Nazaré? Principalmente acerca daquela descarga na zona alta...


----------



## miguel (4 Mai 2015 às 12:52)

Boas

Mínima de 16,8ºC

Rajada máxima até agora 61km/h e dificilmente será batida até porque a partir de agora vai melhorando o tempo por estes lados

Precipitação uns ridículos 0,2mm

E assim segue os eventos fiascos atrás uns dos outros por aqui...

17,5ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Mai 2015 às 13:40)

Por aqui os aguaceiros acalmaram ao fim de toda a manha, deu lugar ao vento moderado.


----------



## bmelo (4 Mai 2015 às 13:55)

david 6 disse:


> por Lisboa vai chovendo puxado a vento



A essa hora estava eu no Martim Moniz, fazia uma ventania do caraças e chovia bem.


----------



## AnDré (4 Mai 2015 às 13:57)

As rajadas de vento continuam. Galhos de árvores por todo o lado.
Passou agora uma carrinha da junta carregada de ramos de árvores.

Um verdadeiro dia de poda.


----------



## Candy (4 Mai 2015 às 14:48)

Peniche venta bastante! Vou tentar fazer um treininho de corrida em ruas abrigadas. Tentar... se não der, volto para trás!  hehehe... ou então bato recordes de velocidade!


----------



## MicaMito (4 Mai 2015 às 14:54)

Isto aqui está um pandemonio rajadas fortissimas e vento médio forte alguem sabe se ainda tá a aumentar ou a tendencia é para diminuir?


----------



## david 6 (4 Mai 2015 às 15:09)

aguaceiro fraco em Lisboa, mas com o vento molha bem, muitos galhos de arvores espalhados


----------



## Maria Papoila (4 Mai 2015 às 15:09)

bmelo disse:


> ... ventania do caraças ...



É mesmo essa adjectivação que apetece usar  Na verdade na Avenida da Liberdade quando a chuva parou cerca das 14h veio um sol quente acompanhado de uma nuvem de esporos das árvores que fez parar todos os transeuntes. Eu, de garganta e olhos secos e picados, não consegui tirar nenhuma foto. As pessoas andavam com lenço à volta da cara, qual muçulmano. Imagino o sufoco que deve ser tempestade de areia no deserto


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Mai 2015 às 15:25)

Grande vendaval tambem por aqui, é só galhos de árvores, e frutos, que já estavam em crescimento, tudo pelo chao, e até o espelho da estrada, já se desprendeu do seu suporte.


----------



## romeupaz (4 Mai 2015 às 15:38)

NOVO RECORDE 04-05-2015 
Valor batido por bastante
Maior Chuva num dia: 78,4 mm (L/m2)
Taxa de Chuva atingido de 322mm/hora às 8h49
segunda-feira, 04 maio 2015
Estação Leiria e Arredores (Parceiros)
Na estação Leiria Centro:  62.2 mm (L/m2)
desde Novembro de 2008
Valores anteriores:
Maior Chuva num dia 49,5 l/m2 (mm) quarta-feira, 19 novembro 2014 
Valor anterior 48,2 l/m2 (mm) em dezembro de 2013
 (desde setembro de 2008)


----------



## Thomar (4 Mai 2015 às 15:48)

romeupaz disse:


> NOVO RECORDE 04-05-2015
> Valor batido por bastante
> *Maior Chuva num dia: 78,4 mm* (L/m2)
> *Taxa de Chuva atingido de 322mm/hora* às 8h49
> ...


Mas que belos valores!!!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Mai 2015 às 17:08)

Boa tarde!

De Sexta-feira a Domingo estive em acampamento por Constância, de salientar:

Sexta-feira: dia algo abafado, temperatura máxima pelos 22ºC mas quase sempre nublado. Caminhada desde o Centro de Ciência Viva de Constância (estava num campo ao pé) até ao borboletário de Constância (um total de 13km).

Sábado: manhã com bastante nevoeiro, que foi gradualmente levantando, apesar de nunca ter limpado totalmente, o que culminou num dia bastante quente, máxima pelos 28ºC. De manhã fiz canoagem desde Constância até ao Almourol (6km), e depois (pela hora de almoço), caminhada desde o Almourol até ao Centro de Ciência Viva de Constância (10km).

Domingo: chuva (quase) constante e persistente, desde as 02:30 até à hora em que abandonei o campo (15h30).

--

Hoje, por Loures, o vento tem estado bastante forte, quase impossível de estar de janela aberta, não devido à corrente de ar, mas porque faz um _efeito doloroso_ nos ouvidos.


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Mai 2015 às 17:23)

Dia ventoso, rajada máxima de 56,2km/h. A terra de um campo agrícola a ser levantada com as rajadas (fotografias com o telemóvel):


----------



## celsomartins84 (4 Mai 2015 às 18:26)

Mais um aguaceiro a caminho.. 
Que grande vendaval!!


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Mai 2015 às 18:43)

Bem essa linha de descargas eléctricas é das mais perfeitas e direitas em Portugal, acompanhada com a precipitação é a cereja no topo do bolo para quem passou por tal evento... se fosse uns metros mais a sul 

Concordo com a falta do aviso para Leiria e Coimbra, via-se horas antes que aquela zona ia ser toda fustigada pelo mau tempo.

Aqui o dia começou com nevoeiro, sendo que na sombra dos vales era praticamente cerrado. 
Pela manhã lá desapareceu e começou a chover à volta das 8h30, chuva fraca a moderada pelo resto da manhã e ainda apareceu depois das 13h com uma ventania brutal que ninguém se podia abrigar. Pela tarde acalmou a chuva e o vento veio logo a atacar! Árvores tresloucadas da vida, folhas por todo o lado, ramos, lixo a voar no passeio, papel, plástico, uma salada gigante de partículas a voar. 

Vento maioritariamente de S/SO
Pelas 17h parece que foi o pico e ninguém se escapa a entrar coisas nos olhos, a levar com folhas ou a quase voar. 
Os senhores da limpeza dos passeios terão muito trabalho amanhã! 

Rajada máxima: *72,4 km/h*
Sendo que se houvesse uma estação que medisse bem o vento na Amadora, mais especificamente na Venteira (Porque é uma freguesia que não inventaram o nome por acaso, é das mais ventosas que conheço de Lisboa!) podíamos ver rajadas maiores! 

O mais raro é a temperatura à noite ter ficado literalmente sempre nos 16,7ºC, quase como uma linha reta, provavelmente associada à frente quente e à nebulosidade marcante do dia.

Máxima: *18,4ºC*
Mínima: *16,3ºC*
2 graus de amplitude térmica, bem me parecia que pelas 7h da manhã estava demasiado abafado e até se ia bem de tshirt! 

Já me ia esquecendo do acumulado!  Mas com as outras estações com numeros monstruosos acho que nem vale a pena, nem chega a 3mm...


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Mai 2015 às 19:08)

Boas,

Rajada maxima de *72,4 km/h* ( valor retirado da estação do Pai do Vento,aqui perto).
Dia ventoso, mas nada que esta zona não esteja habituada, alias nem vi muitos galhos no chão, as arvores estão mais que habituadas a "_dançar" _ao sabor do vento.
Acumulado incrível, *0,3 mm.*


----------



## miguel (4 Mai 2015 às 19:13)

Terminada esta palhaçada de "evento" por aqui, sigo agora com 17,3ºC, 76%Hr e vento praticamente nulo

Extremos hoje:
Rajada máxima 61km/h
Precipitação 0,4mm 
Máxima 20,2ºC
Mínima 16,8ºC


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2015 às 19:16)

Carcavelos:

Passou o pico do vento entre as 17h e as 18h. Forte de oeste, com rajadas. Mar revolto.

Exemplo de aspecto do mar. Claro que é notável especialmente por estarmos em Maio. Noutras alturas do ano o estado do mar é mais impressionante. Em certas tempestades de inverno as ondas passam por cima de cargueiros deste tamanho.
Vídeo HD:

Céu com abertas, muita neblina ocultando o horizonte, a Caparica, o Cabo.

A pressão mínima foi de 1004,6 hPa às 10:46 (9:46 utc).
Temperatura mínima 17,2ºC às 8:49; máxima 20,0ºC cerca das 14:30.

TA: 17,6ºC
HR: 75%
PA: 1010 hPa

Cobertura de cirrus e cirrostratus a oeste a avançar para sueste.
Cumulus humilis, fractocumulus correm e desfazem-se ao sabor do vento que diminuiu um pouco as rajadas.



Candy disse:


> Ninguém reportou da Nazaré? Principalmente acerca daquela descarga na zona alta...



Felizmente, se não há notícias, caíu sem consequências, num pára-raios talvez. 




romeupaz disse:


> NOVO RECORDE 04-05-2015
> Valor batido por bastante
> Maior Chuva num dia: 78,4 mm (L/m2)
> Taxa de Chuva atingido de 322mm/hora às 8h49
> ...



Este valor ao longo do período de acumulação e com diferentes células a passar e intensidades, foi sempre superior, quase o dobro, ao das outras estações próximas. É também o maior valor encontrado em toda a rede hoje. Será possível verificar se o funcionamento e instalação do pluviómetro estão correctos? A intensidade de *322mm/hora* é um valor demasiado excepcional e não tem correspondência com outras estações ou com os ecos de radar que acompanhei durante todo o vento.
Embora não tenha conhecimentos de estações automáticas, tenho lido aqui no fórum que o vento numa instalação pouco segura faz o registo pluviométrico aumentar significativamente.
De qualquer modo, sem dúvida que Leiria esteve num dos pólos deste evento, com precipitações tão notáveis quanto imprevistas ou modeladas.


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2015 às 19:48)

Mais vídeos do mar aqui em Carcavelos. Ver em HD faz diferença.


Spoiler: Vento forte em Carcavelos


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Mai 2015 às 21:39)

Por volta das 20:30 passou por aqui um aguaceiro fraco.
Radar do IPMA com uma precisao incrivel, não me canso de o elogiar.


----------



## DaniFR (4 Mai 2015 às 21:43)

Boa noite

Acordei pouco depois das 7h ao som da chuva forte e da trovoada. A partir do inicio da tarde começou o vento forte, constante durante toda a tarde, e com rajadas bastante fortes.

Precipitação no distrito de Coimbra, dados das estações do WU:
São Martinho do Bispo: *52,8mm*
Figueira da Foz: *43,7mm*
Miranda do Corvo: *38,9mm*
Pólo II da UC: *38,4mm*
Lousã: *33,8mm*

Dados (provisórios) das EMA's:
Figueira da Foz, Vila Verde: *51,7mm*
Coimbra, Aeródromo: *49,5mm*
Lousã, Aeródromo: *47,2mm*
Coimbra, Bencanta: *44,9mm*

Não sei se aquele valor da estação de S. Martinho não terá sido ligeiramente influênciado pelo vento.


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Mai 2015 às 21:47)

StormRic disse:


> Carcavelos:
> 
> Passou o pico do vento entre as 17h e as 18h. Forte de oeste, com rajadas. Mar revolto.
> 
> ...



Se morasse em Carcavelos estava a surfar, boas esquerdas apesar da agitação do mar. Havia alguém a surfar @StormRic ? Lembro-me quando houve a tempestade Hércules em Fevereiro do ano passado apesar do acesso às praias estar interdito houve pessoal que surfou essas ondas.

Em Espinho onde eu moro havia boas direitas, mas a agitação do mar era superior a Carcavelos, muita areia a flutuar era impossível entrar no mar.

Webcam de Espinho


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2015 às 21:47)

jonas_87 disse:


> Por volta das 20:30 passou por aqui um aguaceiro fraco.
> Radar do IPMA com uma precisao incrivel, não me canso de o elogiar.



E também passou aqui mas fraquinho.
Sem dúvida, este novo refinamento de apresentação das imagens é fantástico!

Boa foto! Estás já especialista com a GoPro!


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2015 às 21:51)

Miguel96 disse:


> Se morasse em Carcavelos estava a surfar, boas esquerdas apesar da agitação do mar. Havia alguém a surfar



Daqui só vi kitesurfers, não fui até à praia, mas com o vento forte que estava julgo que era difícil surfar, estava tudo mal formado e sempre desfeito pelo vento.


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2015 às 21:54)

DaniFR disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Acordei pouco depois das 7h ao som da chuva forte e da trovoada. A partir do inicio da tarde começou o vento forte, constante durante toda a tarde, e com rajadas bastante fortes.
> 
> ...



Boa recolha de valores, bem elucidativa deste episódio de aviso verde de precipitação. Não vejo razões à primeira vista para duvidar do valor de S.Martinho. Nos distritos limítrofes houve precipitações superiores, até nas EMA's do IPMA.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Mai 2015 às 21:56)

StormRic disse:


> Daqui só vi kitesurfers, não fui até à praia, mas com o vento forte que estava julgo que era difícil surfar, estava tudo mal formado e sempre desfeito pelo vento.



Exacto, o pessoal do surf detesta o mar assim, o que é compreensível, mar demasiado desordenado devido ao vento forte.


----------



## Geopower (4 Mai 2015 às 22:29)

Por Telheiras tudo calmo agora. Neste momento 16.8ºC e Vento fraco.
Dia caracterizado por períodos de chuva fraca entre as 08.40h e as 15.00h. Vento moderado com rajadas fortes durante todo o dia, acalmando por volta das 20.00h.


----------



## DaniFR (4 Mai 2015 às 22:52)

StormRic disse:


> Boa recolha de valores, bem elucidativa deste episódio de aviso verde de precipitação. Não vejo razões à primeira vista para duvidar do valor de S.Martinho. Nos distritos limítrofes houve precipitações superiores, até nas EMa's do IPMA.


Analisando o gráfico da estação, não parece haver ali nenhum pico de precipitação relacionado com alguma rajada, mas como o vento era praticamente constante, fiquei na dúvida. E comparando com os valores de Bencanta, que fica perto, ainda é uma diferença significativa.


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2015 às 23:01)

DaniFR disse:


> E comparando com os valores de Bencanta, que fica perto, ainda é uma diferença significativa.



Coimbra/Bencanta tem tido um registo que à primeira vista parece impecável, mas ao compará-lo com estações da região apresenta valores frequentemente inferiores. No entanto, ainda não é possível apontar estatisticamente uma anomalia de registo. Fica apenas a ideia de que se se compara com Bencanta uma certa estação na região, e os valores forem significativamente superiores, isso não é sinal de possível incorrecção por parte dessa estação.


----------



## Vitor TT (4 Mai 2015 às 23:17)

Dia ventoso por aqui ( casa ) e alguma chuva pela manhã a matar saudades do inverno, mas não deu para medir vento devido a chuva, pena não ter sido ontem para me "obrigar" a dar a voltinha , 
mas como fui prevenido quando fui para o trabalho, na vinda pelas 19:30h avisto um negro, por isso rumei a um dos meus postos de observação para um eventual registo, nada de especial onde apanhei chuva, o mais relevante foi a passagem da temperatura que quando entrei em Benfica tinha cerca de 18º, foi descendo para os 17 - 16º em Odivelas e quando estava no alto de Montemor vejo uns 13º e num outro ponto, 12º portanto descida significativa,

aqui fica umas imagens das "redondezas" tiradas entre as 20:20h e 20:35h entre Caneças, Odivelas, Loures,


----------



## Garcia (4 Mai 2015 às 23:19)

Boas,
hoje andei a trabalhar na zona da Graça (Lisboa), num apartamento sem janelas... rico dia...  só me faltava o capacete, mais parecia que estava andar de mota.. 

aqui por agora já  reina a calmaria..  

à pouco entre as 19h30m / 20h30m, ainda caiu uns aguaceiros a sul daqui.. já coloco umas fotos..


----------



## Garcia (4 Mai 2015 às 23:43)

cá estão elas..




Zoran_04-05-2015 by Marcelo_Antunes, on Flickr




Zoran_04-05-2015 by Marcelo_Antunes, on Flickr




Zoran_04-05-2015 by Marcelo_Antunes, on Flickr




Zoran_04-05-2015 by Marcelo_Antunes, on Flickr




Zoran_04-05-2015 by Marcelo_Antunes, on Flickr




Zoran_04-05-2015 by Marcelo_Antunes, on Flickr




Zoran_04-05-2015 by Marcelo_Antunes, on Flickr




Zoran_04-05-2015 by Marcelo_Antunes, on Flickr




Zoran_04-05-2015 by Marcelo_Antunes, on Flickr


----------



## DaniFR (4 Mai 2015 às 23:47)

Queda de árvores em Coimbra

Praça da República
















Adémia











Fotos do facebook Ocorrências em Coimbra e OS Coimbra.


----------



## N_Fig (5 Mai 2015 às 00:31)

Boas, andava eu nas calminhas a descer pra Praça da República por volta das 5 e meia da tarde quando me deparo com um enorme ramo a cair em cima da estrada (quem quiser fotos, veja as que o DaniFR publicou), por imensa sorte não acertou em ninguém nem em nenhum carro, mas condicionou o trânsito naquela zona.


----------



## Geopower (5 Mai 2015 às 08:43)

bom dia. 16,9*C. Céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## DaniFR (5 Mai 2015 às 14:21)

*Precipitação na zona centro, 4/05/15:*






*Coimbra e Leiria registam os maiores acumulados de precipitação:*


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Mai 2015 às 16:39)

Por aqui o dia segue ameno, com vento fraco. De manha ainda ainda se notou alguma nebulosidade, mas pouco depois o sol ganhou força.
Temperatura acima de 22ºC


----------



## StormRic (5 Mai 2015 às 18:19)

Vitor TT disse:


> aqui fica umas imagens das "redondezas" tiradas entre as 20:20h e 20:35h entre Caneças, Odivelas, Loures,





Garcia disse:


> cá estão elas..





DaniFR disse:


> Queda de árvores em Coimbra



Boas tardes

Estas três reportagens fotográficas de ontem são exemplares para compôr o retrato da situação nessas zonas da região litoral centro. Parabéns aos fotógrafos em campo!
Poente quase escondido em Caneças no meio da muita neblina e pouca chuva, arco-íris magnífico, uma beleza de mar e últimas nuvens de Zoran, e o triste e trágico legado desta tempestade, nada habitual em Maio.


Hoje, um dia completamente diferente em Carcavelos, um dia de Maio afinal.
Depois do amanhecer com o céu coberto de altocumulus e estratocumulus, as abertas foram sendo maiores.
À tarde, céu azul, raros cumulus humilis no horizonte, uns altostratus muito distantes a oes-sudoeste.
Boa visibilidade novamente para o Cabo Espichel e Arrábida.
Vento de oes-noroeste, moderado em geral. Mar mais calmo, claro, com ondulação já menor. Kitesurfers a experimentar o vento.
As aves cantam, bandos de Mainás de crista (cada vez mais numerosos, são uma espécie aparecida há poucos anos) voam de árvore em árvore; o Peneireiro caça sobre o campo aberto aqui em frente.
Tenho visto raras andorinhas, o que é um sinal interessante.

Temperatura mínima: 13,3ºC cerca das 4:40. Facto curioso, antes do nascer do sol já estava em subida. Máxima: 19,5ºC por volta das 15:30.

TA: 19,3ºC oscilante
HR: 52% (foi máxima de 85% durante o período de mínima da temperatura)
Dados da Rua da Alemanha.

Rua da Bélgica tem temperaturas sempre superiores, mais notoriamente durante a noite, até +2º; +1º durante o dia.
Valores da humidade semelhantes mas ligeiramente mais baixos, correlacionados com a temperatura.

off-topic: a atenção volta-se hoje para os Açores...


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Mai 2015 às 21:43)

Boas noites,

T.actual: 13,2ºC

Vamos ver como será a minima no pisão, o datalogger foi instalado por lá.
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...por-inversao-termica.7909/page-14#post-487987


----------



## Geopower (5 Mai 2015 às 22:32)

boa noite. Temperatura actual: 16.9ºC. Vento fraco de NW.
Extremos do dia:
22.5ºC.
15.2ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Mai 2015 às 00:12)

Boas,
Sigo com *12,3ºC,* céu limpo e vento nulo.

*Seiça,Ourem* já vai nos *6,3ºC*, possivelmente nova geada a caminho.
No vale aqui na zona, já deve estar  bem fresco, espero bem que as nuvens que estão a oeste não estraguem a minima.


----------



## StormRic (6 Mai 2015 às 00:36)

jonas_87 disse:


> *Seiça,Ourem* já vai nos *6,3ºC*, possivelmente nova geada a caminho.



Achas que ainda é possível geada? Estive a ver as Normais e para a região oeste o último mês em que em média ainda ocorre um dia de geada é Abril, e em Alcobaça.
Claro que muitos vales podem ter condições que não são representadas por estação alguma nas Normais. Além disso esta semana de Maio ainda pode ser considerarda uma extensão de Abril, até tem sido, realmente, muito mais típica de Abril ou mesmo Março do que Maio.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Mai 2015 às 00:41)

StormRic disse:


> Achas que ainda é possível geada? Estive a ver as Normais e para a região oeste o último mês em que em média ainda ocorre um dia de geada é Abril, e em Alcobaça.
> Claro que muitos vales podem ter condições que não são representadas por estação alguma nas Normais. Além disso esta semana de Maio ainda pode ser considerarda uma extensão de Abril, até tem sido, realmente, muito mais típica de Abril ou mesmo Março do que Maio.



Seiça já vai nos 5,8ºC, aquele vale é muito frio, acredito que ainda se forme uma geada fraca, vamos ver até onde vai a minima.


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Mai 2015 às 01:03)

Barreira de água  vai com 6,1ºC ; 99%HR e brisa de sul
Seiça já nos 5,6ºC ; 94%HR e vento nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Mai 2015 às 01:09)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Barreira de água  vai com 6,1ºC ; 99%HR e brisa de sul
> Seiça já nos 5,6ºC ; 94%HR e vento nulo



JoãoPaulo, se quiseres seguir os dados em tempo real da estação de Seiça, vê por aqui:
http://www.weatherlink.com/map.php?station=mgp
(Assim não precisamos estar a espera da actualizacao de 10 em 10 minutos ou 15 em 15 minutos do Wunderground)


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Mai 2015 às 01:25)

Obrigado pelo link, estava agora a ver e encontrei estaçoes que não estão registadas no Wunderground!
Por exemplo, uma leste de Castro verde 
http://www.weatherlink.com/user/lpncastroverde/index.php?view=summary&headers=1


----------



## Candy (6 Mai 2015 às 03:37)

Boas, pareceu-me ter ouvido um ronco há uns 3 minutos atrás!...  ando a ouvir coisas???


----------



## StormRic (6 Mai 2015 às 08:11)

Candy disse:


> Boas, pareceu-me ter ouvido um ronco há uns 3 minutos atrás!...  ando a ouvir coisas???



Não houve trovoadas, pode ter sido o mar na costa? Vento também me parece fraco demais. Outro fenómeno de origem não natural? Anotaste a hora/minuto, 3:34 ?


----------



## StormRic (6 Mai 2015 às 08:25)

Mínima de 11,8ºC ppouco antes das 7h, logo após o nascente como é normal.

Agora:
TA: 12,6ºC
HR: 82% e é a maior de hoje até ao momento.

Céu com alguns fractus, estratos, deve estar a dissipar-se nevoeiro para o interior. Muita neblina do lado da Caparica. Mas o céu está praticamente livre de nuvens, cobertura inferior a 1/8.
Vento fraco de norte.


----------



## StormRic (6 Mai 2015 às 08:28)

jonas_87 disse:


> JoãoPaulo, se quiseres seguir os dados em tempo real da estação de Seiça, vê por aqui:
> http://www.weatherlink.com/map.php?station=mgp
> (Assim não precisamos estar a espera da actualizacao de 10 em 10 minutos ou 15 em 15 minutos do Wunderground)



Parece que a mínima em Seiça foi abaixo dos 3ºC , 2,3ºC.


----------



## Geopower (6 Mai 2015 às 08:41)

bom dia. Céu limpo. Vento fraco. 15,7*C.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Mai 2015 às 09:29)

StormRic disse:


> Parece que a mínima em Seiça foi abaixo dos 3ºC , 2,3ºC.



No Pisão registei uma minima de *3,1ºC*, inversão bem forte.


----------



## ct5iul (6 Mai 2015 às 09:44)

Bom dia,

Devido ao elevado número de email´s enviados para o MeteoAjuda venho por este meio informar que os dados do pluviometro no dia 4 -05-2015 não são verdadeiros,acontece que o pluviometro encontrava-se a funcionar mal devido a estar entupido por um vespeiro.

O vespeiro foi removido de dentro do pluviometro,e o mesmo foi calibrado e limpo foram feitos vários testes afim de garantir a fiabilidade do pulviometro.

Por estes motivos os 79.6mm de chuva não são verdadeiros


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Mai 2015 às 13:15)

Por aqui esta noite foi bem fresquinha, registei 6.4ºC, nao tive tempo de ir colocar o termómetro num vale aqui próxima, que é onde faço a minha horta e mais o meu "velhote", talvez lá desse menosde 1.5ºC. Agora o tempo segue ameno, com algumas nuvens dispersas, e a temperatura na casa dos 22ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Mai 2015 às 20:10)

Depois de um dia nublado por nuvens altas e abafado, neste momento está assim:


----------



## StormRic (6 Mai 2015 às 20:13)

AndréFrade disse:


> Depois de um dia nublado por nuvens altas e abafado, neste momento está assim:



 boas fotos! Estava lindo não é? Notável a velocidade de deslocamento destas nuvens (até 200 Km/h).


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Mai 2015 às 20:29)

Coloco aqui uma foto de terça-feira pelas 12h30, só tive tempo de por agora por tenho andado muito ocupado e cansado  Mas há sempre tempo para o que nós gostamos de fazer... 

Oliveiras lá ao fundo no vale (algo raro de ver na zona de Lisboa urbana) com folhas de cor seca e mais árvores de todo o tipo em primeiro e segundo plano, altas, baixas, com folhas verdes clara, média, escura, flores já vão desaparecendo, pássaros cantam em uníssono, vamos a caminho do Verão!





Hoje foi um dia que começou com "frio", uma mínima de *+- 10ºC*, provavelmente a falta de cobertura de nuvens influenciou, sendo que mesmo depois do sol nascer ainda maior parte da minha região se encontra à sombra devido à serra de Pego Longo e da Serra da Silveira, por isso acredito que tenha estado menos de 10ºC. Carros a escorrer água como rios, passeios húmidos e paredes também, o meu corpo não estava habituado e apanhei uma frieira, algo que para mim é raro em Maio... 

Máxima: *20,2ºC* (Infelizmente a estação do IPMA Amadora não funciona hoje) 

Agora pela tarde reparei na chegada repentina de uma camada gigante de nuvens, sendo que taparam por completo o sol, pelo radar reparei que eram provenientes da depressão bem longínqua daqui que passa de raspão e até pode trazer chuvinha miudinha para algumas localidades. Tirei esta foto pelas 18h40: N/NO





A Norte vê-se uma camada muito mais espessa que parece causar precipitação, não tiro foto porque mal se percebe.
Estamos no domínio do AA e pressão deve começar a descer para depois voltar o AA outra vez e trazer aquelas temps. previstas, tipo 33ºC.
Parece que vamos entrar num período estável? ...

____________________________________
*Como vamos com a nossa querida estrela? 
*
6h30 - 20h30 = Duração do dia de 14 horas
Ângulo do nascer do sol: 68º (Sendo 90º - Este)
Ângulo de por do sol : 292º (Sendo 270º - Oeste)

Altitude nos 70º, ou seja, uma pessoa pelas 13h quase que tem um torcicolo a olhar para o sol 
Cuidado com os UV, a aumentar de intensidade, raios solares estão muito menos inclinados!
Água do mar vai aquecendo, chega aos 16ºC esta semana e pode aumentar.

Desculpem os meus testamentos


----------



## RickStorm (6 Mai 2015 às 20:31)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui esteve assim...


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Mai 2015 às 21:35)

Boas noites,

Nuvens interessantes no final da tarde de hoje.


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Mai 2015 às 00:10)

A noite segue calma com 16,0ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## Geopower (7 Mai 2015 às 08:43)

bom dia. Céu limpo. 17,8 *C.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mai 2015 às 08:45)

Boas,

Cascais segue nos 16 graus
Vento fraco a moderado
Algumas nuvens


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2015 às 14:57)

Boas tardes

Neblina e vento moderado de Sul-sudoeste. Fractocumulus.
Ao amanhecer havia neblinas na Caparica e nevoeiros/estratos nos cimos da Arrábida. E ainda uns longos alinhamentos de altostratus/altocumulus/cirrus mas o céu estava menos do que 1/8 com nuvens.
Ver nestas mensagens da região sul:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-sul-maio-2015.8245/page-3#post-488220
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-sul-maio-2015.8245/page-3#post-488235

Ontem a máxima foi 20,4ºC cerca cerca das 14:40.

A mínima hoje foi 12,9ºC cerca das 4h da madrugada devido à entrada em sector quente por volta das 5h (a mais significativa mudança de ontem para hoje foi a humidade/neblina): 82% com 15ºC cerca das 8h da manhã.
Com a mesma temperatura e cerca da 1h da madrugada a humidade era inferior a 70%.

75% neste momento com 19,6ºC.


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2015 às 16:07)

Fractus e estratocumulus leves.
20,0ºC e 72%.


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2015 às 18:40)

Céu encoberto praticamente a 8/8, veio gradualmente a avançar de sudoeste um manto de estratocumulus/estratos e altostratus. Nuvens todas com contornos difusos.

Embora as estações do bairro marquem 19,4ºC e 74% de HR, aqui mesmo junto à praia está mais fresco, ajudado pelo vento de SSW moderado.
Sob as nuvens a oeste está mais claro e vê-se precipitação a cair, na sua maior parte _virga_, não chega à superfície do mar.

18:45 chuvisco fraco; mais intenso na direcção SSE e SE (península de Setúbal).


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2015 às 18:55)

Precipitação intensa na Praia de Mira, Tocha, Vagos:


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2015 às 19:00)

Lisboa neste momento, pela webcam da Transtejo:


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Mai 2015 às 20:15)

Dia de ontem nos últimos minutos de luz, virado para NO.





Em relação a hoje:
Mínima: *20,3ºC*
Máxima:* 12,7ºC*

Reparei que a temperatura oscilou rapidamente entre as 7h e as 9h, pelas 9h mal se podia estar ao sol, pelo menos na Amadora. Depois disso céu com algumas nuvens e limpo, até que pelas 16h ficou completamente nublado e idêntico ao fim da tarde de ontem, sol não se vê. Pelas 18h40 senti pingas muito dispersas, temperatura vai descendo lentamente. Tempo propício a dores de cabeça e constipações.

Pressão: *1015 hPa*
Rajadas na ordem dos 30 km/h, de manhã sabia bem devido ao calor.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mai 2015 às 21:44)

Boas,
*14,3ºC*


Ao final da tarde na Charneca(proximo do Guincho) apanhei um chuvisco fraco, calhou mesmo bem para refrescar a volta de _bike_. Em termos de temperaturas andou bem abafado, 17/17,5ºC, o vento soprava moderado a forte no Raso e Guincho.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Mai 2015 às 21:44)

Para quem gosta, o boletim de Abril já saiu!
http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...uoRuZe/cli_20150401_20150430_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf

Mês seco e quente! 79% do território em seca moderada...
Até tivemos direito a uma onda de calor! (à excepção da região oeste)


----------



## Geopower (7 Mai 2015 às 22:35)

temperatura actual: 18.8ºC. Vento fraco de W/SW

Extremos do dia:
24.2ºC
15.4ºC


----------



## Tufao André (8 Mai 2015 às 01:26)

Boa noite!
Dia marcado por sol durante a manha e inicio da tarde, mas durante a tarde veio a tornar-se bastante nublado. Ainda chuviscou um pouco ao fim da tarde, mas foi de curta duração e nem o chao molhou!
O vento soprou moderado a forte de S/SW (até mais forte que o previsto pelo IPMA) talvez devido à entrada de ar mais húmido...
De momento o céu esta encoberto e o vento é moderado do quadrante Sul, por vezes com rajadas mais fortes.


----------



## joaoantoniovaz (8 Mai 2015 às 01:39)

16°C 
Chove moderadamente


----------



## Geopower (8 Mai 2015 às 08:43)

bom dia. Céu parcialmente nublado. 18,7*C.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Mai 2015 às 10:30)

Por aqui chuviscou durante a noite, antes das 5:45 da manha, agora o tempo continua nublado, apesar do sol já se ter visto o sol esta manha e bem quente que já estava.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mai 2015 às 10:44)

Boas,

Cascais(centro da vila) segue com céu pouco nublado, *18,0ºC  *e vento fraco de *SO*.
O vento deste quadrante é sempre bem-vindo, a temperatura da água do mar agradece.


----------



## StormRic (8 Mai 2015 às 17:33)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Para quem gosta, o boletim de Abril já saiu!
> http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...uoRuZe/cli_20150401_20150430_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf
> 
> Mês seco e quente! 79% do território em seca moderada...
> Até tivemos direito a uma onda de calor! (à excepção da região oeste)



Àcerca da informação de precipitação constante neste boletim farei alguns comentários no tópico de seguimento do clima, nomeadamente a classificação exagerada de "seco", que confunde valores abaixo da média com a noção de probabilidade de ocorrência (os valores abaixo da média têm em geral no nosso território uma probabilidade de ocorrerem de 60% ou maior, enquanto que os valores na média ou acima da média têm uma menor probabilidade, à volta de 40% ou menor).

Hoje em Carcavelos amanheceu com muita neblina e avistamento de nevoeiro para o lado da península de Setúbal e Tejo. Céu tem permanecido limpo ou pouco nublado, abaixo de 1/8 de cobertura com fractus ou estratocumulus leves.

Temperatura mínima à volta da hora do costume, 7h, alguns minutos depois do nascer do sol, 16,1ºC; máxima continua a ser perseguida... vamos com 21,2ºC e subindo. Humidade relativa algo elevada: 63% (foi máxima pela madrugada com 92%, daí a existência de neblinas e nevoeiros próximos).

Vento de oes-sudoeste, fraco em geral, às vezes um pouco moderado. Depois da acalmia de ontem hoje a ondulação cresceu um pouco. Bandeira vermelha (a vigilância começou no início deste mês, a época balnear foi fixada a começar a 1 de Maio pela câmara municipal de Cascais, excepto para as praias da costa oeste do concelho, Crismina, Guincho e Abano).


----------



## StormRic (8 Mai 2015 às 17:52)

Parece que ainda chove neste momento entre Figueira da Foz e Coimbra:


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Mai 2015 às 21:23)

Máxima: *22,3ºC*
Minima: *15,1ºC*

Mais um dia com algumas nuvens passageiras, agradável até.
Que venham os 30ºC. Atenção ao fluxo para as praias


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Mai 2015 às 21:49)

Máxima mais elevada hoje, com 23,4 ºC mas com uma sensação de muito mais calor, aliado à humidade relativa elevada.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mai 2015 às 10:56)

Por aqui o dia acordou com nevoeiro muito baixo por volta das 7 da manha, mas dissipou-se em menos de 1 hora e tal, dando lugar ao sol, que depressa começou a aquecer, a temperatura prossegue amena, e a rondar os 20ºC.
A mínima foi de 12.6ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mai 2015 às 12:41)

Boas

Sigo com *20,5ºC
_____*

Ontem ao final da tarde na Guia,Cascais.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mai 2015 às 15:11)

Por aqui está uma bela de tarde de calor com 27.2ºC, estando o auriol á sombra na alpendorada.
Foi assim uma subida repentina das temperaturas.
Visto que o calor está a chegar e parece que vai ficar pelo meno até quarta, já comecei a guardar os vasos de flores á sombra das árvores.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Mai 2015 às 18:59)

Máxima de 27,5 ºC na área Oriental quentíssima de Lisboa.

Ainda com 26,7 ºC e céu nublado em 5/8 por Cirrus.

Vento fraco de NW.


----------



## david 6 (9 Mai 2015 às 19:01)

minima: *8.5ºC*
maxima: *27.7ºC*
actual: *27ºC*


----------



## StormRic (9 Mai 2015 às 19:51)

Boas tardes

Dia de verão. Amanhecer de neblina, cirrus para a tarde, um _sundog_ neste momento.
Bandeira vermelha devido à ondulação vigorosa, dia grande para o surf aqui em Carcavelos.
Vento fraco, variável mas preferencialmente de NNW.

Mínima de 14,4ºC à hora do costume, 7h; máxima de 24,5ºC às 18h.
Humidade relativa variou entre 82% cerca de uma hora depois do nascer do sol (neblina) e 56% coincidente com a temperatura máxima.


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Mai 2015 às 20:01)

Sun dog neste momento:


----------



## Rachie (9 Mai 2015 às 20:20)

Duplo sun dog tirado na Costa


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mai 2015 às 20:37)

Mais 2 registos


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Mai 2015 às 21:20)

20,8ºC neste momento. Fim de tarde:


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mai 2015 às 21:30)

Máxima 28.1ºC
actual 22.4ºC

A noite segue amena ainda, já apetece neste momento ter as janelas abertas, para entrar algum ar fresco.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mai 2015 às 21:32)

T.maxima:* 21,5ºC*
T.actual: *16,2ºC
*
A *forte nortada *regressa na quinta-feira e promete durar varios dias, venha ela.


----------



## StormRic (9 Mai 2015 às 21:50)

AndréFrade disse:


> Sun dog neste momento:





Rachie disse:


> Duplo sun dog tirado na Costa





jonas_87 disse:


> Mais 2 registos



 bem apanhados! 



AndréFrade disse:


> 20,8ºC neste momento. Fim de tarde:



 lindo! Parecem ondas de cirrus e penso que na verdade até são.

18,8ºC com 70% de humidade relativa, neste momento em Carcavelos sul.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mai 2015 às 22:18)

Já agora, deixo aqui um registo feito ao inicio da tarde.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Mai 2015 às 22:28)

StormRic disse:


> lindo! Parecem ondas de cirrus e penso que na verdade até são.



Os sundogs são sempre duplos, embora por vezes um não seja visível por alguma razão de menor reflexão. No entanto, ocorrem geralmente na sequência do Halo Solar e por reflexão da radiação ao seu redor.

Apesar disso, este fenómeno indica a presença de cirrostratus, pois ocorre apenas em condições de nebulosidade estratiforme e formada por cristais de gelo.


----------



## DaniFR (9 Mai 2015 às 22:52)

Boas

Por aqui, máxima de *24,8ºC*. Amanhã já deve chegar aos 27ºC.
Temperatura actual: *14,9ºC*
Mínima de *12,5ºC*


----------



## Geopower (9 Mai 2015 às 23:53)

boa noite. Temperatura actual: 19.9ºC. Vento fraco.

Extremos do dia:
25.8ºC.
15.5ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Mai 2015 às 07:12)

Num dia que será de forte canícula por Moscavide, de momento estão 15,6 ºC e vento calmo.

Pelo Montijo espero os primeiros 30 ºC do ano.


----------



## Prates (10 Mai 2015 às 11:25)

Bom dia, sigo já com 24.8ºc e a subir.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Mai 2015 às 12:04)

Boas, a temperatura por aqui já vai a subir, com 25.4ºC
A mínima foi  de 14.8ºC
Vai ser mais um dia quentinho por aqui.


----------



## homem do mar (10 Mai 2015 às 12:09)

Boas por aqui a máxima de ontem foi de 27.2 e a mínima de 12.3 hoje espero que atinga os 30 de momento estao 27.2


----------



## celsomartins84 (10 Mai 2015 às 13:10)

Pelas Caldas da Rainha estão 24 graus e vento fraco.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Mai 2015 às 13:24)

Infelizmente a estação da Amadora "não está disponível" 

Atual: 28,1ºC

Muitas regiões do país já vão nos 33ºC.
Já me dói a cabeça, é a minha relação amor-ódio com o calor


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Mai 2015 às 13:26)

27,6ºC actuais com vento fraco.


----------



## Sanxito (10 Mai 2015 às 13:31)

Boa tarde pessoal.
Aqui pela margem sul sigo com 27.2ºc e 45%HR.


----------



## david 6 (10 Mai 2015 às 13:41)

por aqui com *30.5ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Mai 2015 às 14:21)

29,6ºC actuais.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Mai 2015 às 14:29)

Base do Montijo com 27,3 ºC e 49 % de RH.

Céu pouco nublado, 3/8 por cirrus.


----------



## StormRic (10 Mai 2015 às 17:06)

Boas tardes

A região da Grande Lisboa caíu em peso aqui em Carcavelos! Trânsito caótico, tudo inundado... de veículos!
Razão: uns frescos 26,7ºC neste momento!
O oásis do litoral de Cascais/Sintra:






Vento fraco de WNW, céu quase limpo, apenas uns cirrus e rastos de avião, desde o amanhecer.

Mas a mínima foi fresca, 14,1ºC cerca das 5:30, não ocorreu ao nascer do sol pois a massa de ar estava já em substituição; 90% de humidade nessa altura.
Neblina ténue no horizonte mas que forma uma camada bem definida junto ao oceano.

Edição: está a subir a temperatura à medida que o calor do interior se expande:
27,4ºC neste momento e 38%

27,5ºC e 42% na Rua da Bélgica, a segunda estação aqui do bairro.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Mai 2015 às 17:44)

31.7ºC actuais
32.8ºC de máxima
Tarde bem quente, só se está bem em casa ou debaixo de uma boa sombra.
Por aqui os agricultores já começam a cortar as ervas para enfardamento, devido ás temperaturas altas, a erva seca em poucos dias, os campos começam a "ganhar vida".


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Mai 2015 às 18:06)

Máxima: 29.5ºC pelas 16h30
Não ultrapassou os 30ºC como previsto

Aqui está a máxima de hoje, estações de Beja e Alvalade ganham com 34ºC e 33,9ºC respetivamente.
De salientar a falta de algumas estações, como a da Amadora, Lisboa (Baixa) e Elvas




Alentejo e Rio Tejo a ferver!


----------



## StormRic (10 Mai 2015 às 18:09)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Aqui está a máxima de hoje, estações de Beja e Alvalade ganham com 34ºC e 33,9ºC respetivamente.



A máxima absoluta, não a horas certas, até pode ter sido mais alta!
Aqui em Carcavelos o pico foi às 17:23 com 28,0ºC. Às 17:03 estavam 27,7ºC e às 18:03 tinha já baixado para 26.7ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Mai 2015 às 18:11)

É de esperar que o IPMA emita avisos amarelos de altas temperaturas na terça e quarta...?


StormRic disse:


> A máxima absoluta, não a horas certas, até pode ter sido mais alta!
> Aqui em Carcavelos o pico foi às 17:23 com 28,0ºC.


Pois o problema do mapa horário é esse, só no mapa diário saberemos!


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Mai 2015 às 18:14)

Se as rajadas de vento de N/NO não tivessem chegado depois das 15h acho que a máxima teria sido mais alta! 
Registou-se uma rajada de 46,7 km/h agora mesmo


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Mai 2015 às 18:21)

Estação do mapa Wunderground que despertou mais atenção, existem outras com valores parecidos mas têm erros gráficos 

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVORAEVO2 - *36ºC*

Se houvessem mais estações no triângulo entre Setúbal, Évora e Santarém, uma zona que também costuma "fritar", podíamos ter valores mais altos!


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mai 2015 às 19:32)

Boa máxima por aqui, *27,3ºC.

*


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Mai 2015 às 21:24)

Máxima de 30,1ºC.


----------



## david 6 (10 Mai 2015 às 21:33)

maxima de *33.4ºC *
actual de *20.2ºC*

pena estar em Lisboa durante a semana, porque vou ter umas máximas bem interessantes por aqui durante a semana, depois no fim de semana digo a máxima da semana


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mai 2015 às 21:40)

Extremos térmicos de hoje: *14,6ºC* / *27,3ºC  *
Agora: *18,1ºC*
O vento *NE* sopra a *28 km/h*.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mai 2015 às 21:50)

david 6 disse:


> pena estar em Lisboa durante a semana, porque vou ter umas máximas bem interessantes por aqui durante a semana, depois no fim de semana digo a máxima da semana



Sem duvida, acredito que tenhas registos de t.maximas na ordem dos 36/37ºC 
Vamos ver como se comporta o vale do Sorraia e o próprio vento de leste.


----------



## Geopower (10 Mai 2015 às 22:51)

boa noite.
temperatura actual: 22.2ºC. Inicio de noite tropical.
Durante a tarde já se sentiu bastante o desconforto térmico estival.

Extremos do dia:
17.1ºC
29.3ºC.


----------



## homem do mar (10 Mai 2015 às 23:07)

Boas por aqui máxima de 31.1


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Mai 2015 às 00:12)

Máxima de 31,6 ºC em Moscavide.

A sensação térmica na rua ainda deve ter sido superior, visto a estação estar num local alto e arejado.

Céu maioritariamente pouco nublado por cirrus.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Mai 2015 às 01:22)

Consigo ver o por do sol, um bocado antecipado pois vai para trás da vertente, mas uma diferença de 10 minutos apenas. 
Finalmente a minha janela a Norte pode dar frutos 
(Ainda estou num nível 0 em relação à fotografia, ainda não gastei muito tempo para perceber, apenas clico no obturador) 

Nesta brincadeira apanhei uma andorinha, acho eu...





















Na penúltima foto podem ver as várias camadas de nebulosidade, muito variada, desde cirrus, a nuvens que parecem pó (na parte superior)


----------



## Geopower (11 Mai 2015 às 08:44)

bom dia! 20,2 *C. Céu limpo.
Minima registada: 17,1*C.


----------



## Vitor TT (11 Mai 2015 às 10:41)

Volta ontem pela marginal ( Cruz Quebrada - Carcavelos ) em versão caminhada, nada de especial, não apanhei desta vez chuva , mas algum calor ainda nada de significativo, mas quando cheguei a Carcavelos o vento já era algum e um pouco mais fresco, +- pelas 19:20h, hora do "povo" bazar, 

deixo um pequeno registo,


----------



## Vitor TT (11 Mai 2015 às 10:44)

StormRic disse:


> Boas tardes
> 
> A região da Grande Lisboa caíu em peso aqui em Carcavelos! Trânsito caótico, tudo inundado... de veículos!
> Razão: uns frescos 26,7ºC neste momento!
> O oásis do litoral de Cascais/Sintra:



E caos para sair, a marginal para Lisboa em transito muito lento .


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2015 às 11:06)

Vitor TT disse:


> Volta ontem pela marginal ( Cruz Quebrada - Carcavelos ) em versão caminhada, nada de especial, não apanhei desta vez chuva , mas algum calor ainda nada de significativo, mas quando cheguei a Carcavelos o vento já era algum e um pouco mais fresco, +- pelas 19:20h, hora do "povo" bazar,
> 
> deixo um pequeno registo,



 boas fotos deste oásis chamado Carcavelos... ( e Santo Amaro também ). Belo o mar sereno logo após a passagem da barra.


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Mai 2015 às 13:29)

30,6ºC actuais


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Mai 2015 às 13:48)

Por aqui, vai ser mais um dia quente, já custa estar na rua ao sol pleno.
máxima 28.7ºC
actual 28.5ºC
mínima de 15.7ºC
Apareceu-me agora aqui uma cobra á porta de casa, deve ter perto de 1 m, está a refugiar-se do calor, á sombra da minha alpendorada.
Tentei lhe tirar uma foto, e já estava a poucos centimetros dela, mas ela meteu a lingua de fora e fugiu.


----------



## homem do mar (11 Mai 2015 às 15:35)

Boas por aqui a mínima foi de 15.7 por agora 31.9


----------



## meko60 (11 Mai 2015 às 16:51)

Boas!
A temperatura vai subindo paulatinamente,de momento com 26,1ºC.A que hora atingirei a máxima do dia, é o que eu vou tentar seguir.


----------



## meko60 (11 Mai 2015 às 17:41)

27,3ºC


----------



## Geopower (11 Mai 2015 às 17:48)

a reportar de Salvaterra de Magos. Temperatura actual: 33,5*C. Céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas. Vento fraco.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Mai 2015 às 17:52)

Por aqui 31.8ºC á sombra. Estando de costas para o sol até parece que nos escalda os ossos.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Mai 2015 às 18:02)

Máxima: *29ºC a 33ºC (*Baseado em várias estações da Amadora)

Vento meteu-se entre as 13h e as 15h, travando outra vez a subida da temperatura!
Mesmo assim, 10 minutos ao sol directo fazia uma pessoa quase morrer.

Níveis altos de sementes a voar, dentes de leão a libertarem tudo, quase que engoli esses "flocos brancos".
Um bom banho de água fria soube muito bem! 

Máxima de ontem foi 35,2ºC em Elvas, a estação voltou! 






Avisos amarelos já foram emitidos!


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Mai 2015 às 18:09)

Máxima de 30,9ºC. 

Entretanto a temperatura tem vindo a descer até à casa dos 27ºC, mas nos últimos minutos voltou a subir. 28,0ºc actuais.


----------



## meko60 (11 Mai 2015 às 18:13)

Se não houver uma alteração, a máx. de hoje foi atingida há pouco, com 27,3ºC, agora estou com 27,2ºC.


----------



## meko60 (11 Mai 2015 às 19:00)

Confirma-se.Máxima de hoje 27,3ºC. Por agora sigo com 27ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Mai 2015 às 19:54)

Boas. Máxima de apenas 26.3°C,  mais baixa que a de ontem que foi de 27.1°C.
Em compensação, hoje esteve uma fabulosa tarde de praia, sem ponta de vento.


----------



## Geopower (11 Mai 2015 às 20:26)

26,2*C em Glória do Ribatejo. Sopra uma leve brisa de NW.
 Vista para W/NW. Consegue-se avistar a serra de Montejunto


----------



## Prates (11 Mai 2015 às 20:39)

Boa tarde, máxima de ontem de 30,6 graus e hoje de 31,5 graus.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Mai 2015 às 20:59)

Máxima de 32,6 ºC pela implacável Moscavide.

De momento com 24,3 ºC e vento calmo.

Ainda apenas 51 % de RH.


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2015 às 21:05)

AndréFrade disse:


> 30,6ºC actuais





guisilva5000 disse:


> Vento meteu-se entre as 13h e as 15h, travando outra vez a subida da temperatura!
> Mesmo assim, 10 minutos ao sol directo fazia uma pessoa quase morrer.
> 
> Níveis altos de sementes a voar, dentes de leão a libertarem tudo, quase que engoli esses "flocos brancos".
> ...





mr. phillip disse:


> Boas. Máxima de apenas 26.3°C,  mais baixa que a de ontem que foi de 27.1°C.
> Em compensação, hoje esteve uma fabulosa tarde de praia, sem ponta de vento.



Hoje em Carcavelos depois da mínima de 14,8ºC à volta da hora do nascer do sol, a máxima foi inferior à de ontem, chegando apenas a uns moderados 25,4ºC cerca das 18:15.
O céu com aspecto semelhante ao de ontem, cirrus, cirrostratus, halo solar fraco.
Vento fraco de oeste e bastante mais neblina do que ontem. Durante a madrugada a humidade relativa subiu aos 85% até mesmo antes do nascer do sol e desceu aos 48% pelas 14h e pouco antes das 18h. Ontem os extremos de humidade tinham sido mais pronunciados, 90% e 37%.

Notei uma certa dose de poeira ou fumo numa camada baixa junto ao oceano, misturada com a neblina espessa. No entanto as concentrações previstas de poeiras do Sahara eram nada significativas.

A bandeira na praia esteve ainda vermelha, devido a ondulação, sorte dos surfistas.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mai 2015 às 21:41)

Boas malta,

*19,9ºC* lá fora, e vento fraco, uma maravilha, é aproveitar que a nortada(nervosa) está ao virar da esquina. 

Algumas fotos tiradas ao final da tarde de hoje.


----------



## DaniFR (11 Mai 2015 às 21:54)

Boas
Hoje já aqueceu bem. Máxima de *29,5ºC*

Temperatura actual: *18,4ºC*
Mínima de *13,9ºC*


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2015 às 23:20)

jonas_87 disse:


> Algumas fotos tiradas ao final da tarde de hoje.



 que bela volta e belas imagens! Realmente sem vento é mesmo de aproveitar. Muito bonita esta nossa costa. Gosto imenso da primeira foto!
O céu hoje parecia "despenteado".


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mai 2015 às 23:41)

Mais um dia quente por aqui.
Extremos térmicos: *13,9ºC* / *26,5ºC
*
Agora:
*19,5ºC*
Céu limpo
Vento nulo


----------



## Geopower (12 Mai 2015 às 08:48)

bom dia. Em Telheiras céu limpo com muitas poeiras no horizonte a sul. 21,4*C. Vento nulo.
Minima quase tropical: 19,5*C.


----------



## Rachie (12 Mai 2015 às 09:10)

Geopower disse:


> bom dia. Em Telheiras céu limpo com muitas poeiras no horizonte a sul. 21,4*C. Vento nulo.
> Minima quase tropical: 19,5*C.



É fumo. Não consegui ainda perceber de onde vem. Aqui por Benfica cheirava muito a queimado quando cheguei às 8h.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Mai 2015 às 11:49)

Mínima melhor do que alguns dias de Verão: *17,1ºC *Até é estranho colocar cor azul nisto 
Atual: 24,2ºC

Nota-se que está mais fresco, vento começou a atacar a partir das 10h e pode contribuir para uma máxima mais baixa.
Céu com tom branco sujo provavelmente graças às poeiras do Saara

Mais uma vez, a estação de Elvas conseguiu a máxima de ontem, com *35,1ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Mai 2015 às 12:02)

Por aqui vai ser mais um dia quente, apesar de algum vento fraco que se faz sentir por vezes.
mínima de 16.6ºC
actual de 25.4ºC, á sombra


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Mai 2015 às 12:43)

Céu a sul completamente branco, parece quase ofuscar o sol.
A norte ainda está a ir para o branco. Rastos de avião mal se notam.

Poeiras e sementes na atmosfera, é mau para alergias.
Atual: 25,6ºC

Estação da Amadora desapareceu


----------



## bmelo (12 Mai 2015 às 13:43)

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Onda_de_calor_de_2003_na_Europa

vejam esse link, em fins de Julho de 2003 a Amareleja atingiu os 47,4ºC, e em Portalegre, a madrugada desse mesmo dia teve 30,7ºC de temperatura mínima.


----------



## DaniFR (12 Mai 2015 às 14:16)

*31,4ºC*
Nuvens altas misturadas com poeira.

Mínima de *11,2ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mai 2015 às 14:43)

Interessante a nortada que o ECM tambem modela para Sexta-feira, vendaval de regresso.
________

Sigo com apenas 21 graus devido ao vento de sul.
Cascais(centro da vila)


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Mai 2015 às 19:10)

Dia idêntico ao de ontem no que diz respeito à temperatura, esteve e está abafado e quente mas agora vai soprando um vento fraco morno.


----------



## StormRic (12 Mai 2015 às 20:17)

Boas tardes

Muita neblina hoje, nevoeiro durante a noite e amanhecer. Ao início da manhã o céu ainda estava muito nublado pelas nuvens baixas.

Durante todo o dia nuvens altas, cirrus, cirrostratus, sem halo solar. Estratos de nevoeiro no oceano.

A mínima terá sido pelas 2h da madrugada, quando a estação parou de emitir, com 17,9ºC, mas duvido.

Pelas 17h a temperatura era de 21,8ºC. Agora já desceu para os 20,5ºC. Nenhum calor hoje por aqui.
Muita humidade, acima de 70% todo o dia, 75% neste momento.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Mai 2015 às 21:16)

Por aqui a tarde foi quente e abafada, a nebulosidade e as poeiras já eram bem perceptíveis. Hoje até houve menos tempo de luminosidade, já depois do sol posto.  Agora nota-se algum ar fresco, com 25.4ºC actuais.
A máxima ainda chegou aos 33.4ºC.


----------



## StormRic (12 Mai 2015 às 21:40)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Por aqui a tarde foi quente e abafada, a nebulosidade e as poeiras já eram bem perceptíveis. Hoje até houve menos tempo de luminosidade, já depois do sol posto.  Agora nota-se algum ar fresco, com 25.4ºC actuais.
> A máxima ainda chegou aos 33.4ºC.



Aqui em Carcavelos não houve poente, por assim dizer. O sol "afogou-se" na sopa de neblina, bruma e poeira e ainda para mais com nuvens altas já a velá-lo parcialmente. As poeiras no entanto não estão à superfície mas mais acima, níveis médio/baixo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Mai 2015 às 22:41)

StormRic disse:


> Aqui em Carcavelos não houve poente, por assim dizer. O sol "afogou-se" na sopa de neblina, bruma e poeira e ainda para mais com nuvens altas já a velá-lo parcialmente. As poeiras no entanto não estão à superfície mas mais acima, níveis médio/baixo.


Exatamente o que ia dizer, ia todo entusiasmado tirar fotos ao poente pelas 20h05 e nem havia sol  Ficou completamente tapado pelas nuvens do horizonte e associado com as poeiras então foi-se....!


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Mai 2015 às 22:43)

Máxima 4 graus mais baixa que prevista, influência das poeiras?
Máxima: *25,6ºC*
Mínima: *17ºC*

Notavelmente mais fresco o dia!
Esta invasão de calor já fez a temperatura do mar estar quase nos 18-19ºC!
Como vai o mapa das anomalias?


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Mai 2015 às 22:48)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Exatamente o que ia dizer, ia todo entusiasmado tirar fotos ao poente pelas 20h05 e nem havia sol  Ficou completamente tapado pelas nuvens do horizonte e associado com as poeiras então foi-se....!


O melhor que consegui hoje, depois tapou completamente:


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mai 2015 às 22:56)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Esta invasão de calor já fez a temperatura do mar estar quase nos 18-19ºC!



Não é o calor propriamente dito, mas sim o vento dos quadrantes de sul, mas vai voltar a descer,infelizmente, vem aí forte nortada.
________

*18,6ºC*
vento nulo


----------



## Geopower (12 Mai 2015 às 23:07)

boa noite.
Temperatura actual: 22.3ºC
Extremos do dia:
28.7ºC
19.5ºC
Dia marcado por muitas poeiras na atmosfera, o que aliado à poluição, tornou o ar muito pesado em Lisboa.
Espera-se que amanhã a partir da tarde a  Nortada limpe e arrefeça a _urban boundary layer_. É vital para a cidade de Lisboa.


----------



## StormRic (13 Mai 2015 às 00:07)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Exatamente o que ia dizer, ia todo entusiasmado tirar fotos ao poente pelas 20h05 e nem havia sol  Ficou completamente tapado pelas nuvens do horizonte e associado com as poeiras então foi-se....!





guisilva5000 disse:


> Máxima 4 graus mais baixa que prevista, influência das poeiras?
> Máxima: *25,6ºC*
> Mínima: *17ºC*
> 
> ...



http://www.meteopt.com/observacao/meteorologia-tropical

As SST responderam na última semana às perturbações que passaram nos Açores e aqui na Europa erodindo a anomalia positiva, como seria de esperar. Assim, especialmente a do norte da península está agora muito atenuada. Mas a sul, porque a região não esteve no caminho das perturbações, mantém-se e reforçou-se. Interessante tembém o que sucedeu na área do Golfo do México e onde a tempestade tropical Ana esteve a alimentar-se, diminuição intensa. Note-se que isto pode não corresponder totalmente a um arrefecimento real, mas o reflexo de uma comparação com o que é normal acontecer por esta altura do ano e que é um aquecimento pronunciado. Basta que a água não tenha aquecido tão depressa como é normal para a anomalia positiva diminuir. Nota-se um deslocamento do corredor central positivo para sueste, mas os desvios do normal são tão pequenos nesta altura que o posicionamento tem pouca importância.






Entretanto já consegui resolver os problemas que apareceram no editor de imagens e já consigo pôr fotos novamente. Ficam aqui pequenos apontamentos de um dia péssimo do ponto de vista da fotogenia .

Amanhecer, logo após os nevoeiros levantarem:





À tarde, parece quente mas não foi...





Nada de halo solar:





Apesar de se notar a atmosfera poeirenta nos níveis médios/baixos, mas não à superfície, o céu não tinha o aspecto tão acastanhado/amarelado como se podia esperar (esse tom nota-se quando há concentração à superfície):










Poente, não houve:


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Mai 2015 às 00:50)

*16,6ºC*
Vento nulo


----------



## StormRic (13 Mai 2015 às 07:12)

Bom dia

Céu encoberto por... bem, sinceramente nem sei bem o que é isto, talvez estratos de nevoeiro mas são finos, nota-se que deve haver nuvens altas por cima. Fundem-se com a neblina do oceano, não há horizonte, não se vê a Caparica, mas na verdade também não é nevoeiro, é como se o ar estivesse espesso à distância, nem se pode chamar "nuvens".
Não há vento, é nulo. Sente-se fresco e húmido, tenho 18ºC na varanda. As estações do bairro não estão a reportar.


----------



## StormRic (13 Mai 2015 às 07:16)

Rua da Bélgica está operacional, mas as temperaturas costumam estar um pouco altas em relação a outras estações na área. Tem 19,6ºC e 78% de humidade.

Aspectos do céu minutos atrás:


----------



## Geopower (13 Mai 2015 às 08:43)

bons dias. Céu encoberto por nuvens altas e talvez poeiras à mistura. 21,4*C. Vento nulo. 
Minima registada:19,6*C.


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Mai 2015 às 10:56)

A manhã segue já quente com 25,0ºC actuais e céu esbranquiçado com muita poeira.


----------



## meko60 (13 Mai 2015 às 11:46)

Bom dia!
Vamos ver como se comporta a temperatura hoje, aqui por Almada centro.Na rua sente-se mais calor em relação a ontem. De momento sigo com 22,5ºC


----------



## meko60 (13 Mai 2015 às 13:01)

Já subiu um pouco, 24ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Mai 2015 às 13:19)

28,3ºC e vento nulo. 

Pegões seguia às 12h com 31,0ºC (IPMA).


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Mai 2015 às 13:59)

A estação do  WunderGround Casal do Grilo já vai bem lançada com 33.8°C. 
Aqui o tempo está muito abafada, apesar do sol pouco se conseguir ver devido á poeira á superfície. 
Notícia do jornal publico : http://www.publico.pt/ecosfera/noticia/poeiras-do-sara-chegam-a-portugal-junto-com-o-calor-1695405


----------



## meko60 (13 Mai 2015 às 14:44)

24,7ºC.


----------



## StormRic (13 Mai 2015 às 15:24)

Boas tardes

26,6ºC e 48%.

Céu esbranquiçado. Cirrus e cirrostratus por cima de uma camada de bruma/neblina/poeiras nos níveis médios, não há halos. Neblina pouco intensa à superfície. Vê-se bem a Arrábida e o Cabo embora sem detalhe; vê-se a linha do horizonte marítimo; estratos rentes ao oceano muito longe a oeste/sudoeste.
Vento fraco de oeste.


----------



## bmelo (13 Mai 2015 às 15:52)

Vialonga: 31.9 °C


----------



## StormRic (13 Mai 2015 às 16:17)

27,0ºC, a humidade desceu abruptamente para 27%. Com efeito a visibilidade melhorou bastante, já se distingue detalhes na Arrábida. Apareceu parte de um halo solar.

Vento rodou para nordeste!


----------



## StormRic (13 Mai 2015 às 16:48)

Mudança de massa de ar: humidade sobe repentinamente para 49%, temperatura continua a subir, 27,3ºC.

O céu quando começou a aparecer o halo solar:


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Mai 2015 às 17:15)

30,0ºC actuais e vento fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Mai 2015 às 17:56)

Isto é que vai um paraíso pros alérgicos, ele é polens ele é areia do sahara, uma alegria.

Aqui por Sintra em breve deve começar a entrar ar húmido e fresquinho, sempre dá para refrescar a casa, embora não esteja ainda muito quente (25,5ºC).

Máxima de 27,8ºC neste momento 24,1ºC.


----------



## meko60 (13 Mai 2015 às 18:03)

Boas, de novo.
E vamos com 28,3ºC.


----------



## meko60 (13 Mai 2015 às 18:46)

A baixar, 27,8ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Mai 2015 às 19:35)

Mário Barros disse:


> Isto é que vai um paraíso pros alérgicos, ele é polens ele é areia do sahara, uma alegria.
> 
> Aqui por Sintra em breve deve começar a entrar ar húmido e fresquinho, sempre dá para refrescar a casa, embora não esteja ainda muito quente (25,5ºC).
> 
> Máxima de 27,8ºC neste momento 24,1ºC.


Perfeita combinação para mim!


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Mai 2015 às 19:45)

Máxima prevista de *30ºC* concretizou-se, ficou nos *29.6ºC*
Nota-se bastante a diferença térmica do distrito de Lisboa, enquanto que no centro podiam estar uns 32ºC, ao percorrer Lisboa até Sintra a temperatura desce uns 5 a 6 graus.
Entre as 13h e as 15h mal se podia andar na rua, mas depois meteu-se o vento pelo 3º dia consecutivo e estragou a máxima, se não teria atingido valores de 32ºC...
Camada de poeiras mais uma vez a ocultar o céu azul. 

Máxima diária de ontem, mais uma vez Elvas ganhou!* 37,4ºC*





Máxima horária das 17 UTC, Amareleja com *38,5ºC*, algo completamente inesperado! 




Nota-se na diferença Alentejo / Sistema Montejunto-Estrela

Algarve já chegou aos *19ºC* de temperatura do mar! 
Amanhã temos *24ºC* e vento forte, voltemos aos casacos, apenas por dois dias, porque no fim de semana voltamos aos 30s. Parece-me o mês dos solavancos.


----------



## Maria Papoila (13 Mai 2015 às 19:48)

Dia sufocante em Lisboa. Céu coberto um véu branco _champagne_. No metro, junto às Olaias (não me recordo do nome da estação), cerca das 16h30m, estava assim:


----------



## StormRic (13 Mai 2015 às 20:18)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Céu coberto um véu branco _champagne_.



 boa descrição! As manchas de cor eram mesmo assim como aparece na foto ou é efeito do vidro de uma janela?


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Mai 2015 às 20:19)

Sol desapareceu 30 minutos mais cedo, situação igual à de ontem, chegada de nuvens de oeste relacionado com as poeiras


----------



## StormRic (13 Mai 2015 às 20:53)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Sol desapareceu 30 minutos mais cedo, situação igual à de ontem, chegada de nuvens de oeste relacionado com as poeiras



No entanto houve uma ligeira diferença, reapareceu já mesmo perto do ocaso. Mostro daqui a pouco. Ficam aqui mais três efeitos que as diferentes nuvens altas foram criando, algumas nuvens médias apareceram temporariamente também (fracto altocumulus, se assim se podem chamar):
















esta última foto já fazia esperar que o sol talvez não ficasse oculto até ao fim do poente.

Grande mudança foi o vento que rodando para norte soprou moderado com rajadas.

Neste momento 24,4ºC e 51%. A máxima foi 27,3ºC pouco depois das 16h (15h utc).

Rua da Alemanha afinal está on-line na NetAtmo. Reportou 27,7ºC de máxima e 17,2ºC de mínima; 21,8ºC e 53% há minutos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Mai 2015 às 21:04)

Por estes lados apesar do tempo abafado, a temperatura nao foi alem dos 32ºC.  A partir das 17 horas, começou a sentir-se um ar fresco.
O poente de hoje foi idêntico ao de ontem.
Actuais de 25.4ºC


----------



## meko60 (13 Mai 2015 às 21:48)

E voltámos ás temperaturas agradáveis para se dormir descansado.....24ºC.
Amanhã há mais.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Mai 2015 às 22:02)

Boas,

Bela máxima por aqui.

Extremos: *14,6ºC* / *29,6ºC*
Agora: *17,3ºC
*
A nortada tem soprado bem já houve uma rajada de *64,4 km/h.*
Amanhã já vai soprar forte.


----------



## Geopower (13 Mai 2015 às 22:08)

Temperatura actual: 23.2ºC
Dia caracterizado por céu encoberto com nuvens altas e muita concentração de poeiras e poluição ( http://expresso.sapo.pt/sociedade/2...de-do-ar.-Mas-tudo-o-vento-levara-esta-quinta ). Até agora o dia mais quente do ano com temperatura máxima de 30.0ºC.


----------



## StormRic (13 Mai 2015 às 22:51)

jonas_87 disse:


> A nortada tem soprado bem já houve uma rajada de *64,4 km/h.*
> Amanhã já vai soprar forte.



Depois de ter também soprado com umas boas rajadas, aqui já está mais calmo.

18,6ºC e 70% 

Do poente hoje apenas se viu isto, descolorido, e cinzento assim que se ocultou:


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Mai 2015 às 22:54)

StormRic disse:


> Depois de ter também soprado com umas boas rajadas, aqui já está mais calmo.



Acho que nunca desejei tanto o regresso da nortada, isto tem estado abafado em todo lado, casa, rua, trabalho, venha lá a nortada nervosa para refrescar e purificar o ambiente.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Mai 2015 às 23:13)

Máxima de apenas 31,6 ºC hoje.

Depois de muita especulação, foi uma tarde quente mas ainda assim abaixo das grandes expectativas.


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Mai 2015 às 23:21)

Por esta banda, evento fraquinho em que a máxima nem sequer chegou perto dos 30°C.
Hoje ficou em 28.4°C e foi o dia mais quente dos três. 
Melhor assim.


----------



## StormRic (13 Mai 2015 às 23:26)

jonas_87 disse:


> Acho que nunca desejei tanto o regresso da nortada, isto tem estado abafado em todo lado, casa, rua, trabalho, venha lá a nortada nervosa para refrescar e purificar o ambiente.



Penso que Carcavelos terá ficado algo à margem da situação. É que não se sentiu aqui à beira-mar, e as temperaturas nas estações mostram também isso, nem chegaram aos 28ºC e de manhã com as neblinas e nevoeiros até estava mesmo fresco, como aliás já se sente novamente agora, não estando sequer muito vento: 18,3ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Mai 2015 às 23:36)

Aqui se a nortada não aparecesse às 15h acho que morria estrelado 

Edit: Deveria criar um tópico para os extremos máximos deste ano, ou já há algum que seja regularmente frequentado?


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Mai 2015 às 00:52)

*16,9ºC*
Vento moderado


----------



## Geopower (14 Mai 2015 às 08:42)

bom dia. Céu parcialmente nublado. Vento moderado de NW. 19,8*C. 
Minima de 18,0*C.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Mai 2015 às 09:10)

Início de manha fresco, com vento fraco e 18.7ºC.
Céu com algumas nuvens.


----------



## Maria Papoila (14 Mai 2015 às 11:55)

Dia com céu azul e nuvens brancas e cinzentas passeando no céu, algum vento e 20º. Nota-se algum arrefecimento comparativamente com o dia de ontem.



StormRic disse:


> As manchas de cor eram mesmo assim como aparece na foto ou é efeito do vidro de uma janela?



Tirei a foto pelo telemóvel dentro do metro. Não sei se o vidro da janela do comboio faz alteração da cor mas parece-me bastante consentâneo com a realidade do exterior


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Mai 2015 às 12:41)

Vento moderado a forte, lá em cima, como é normal, já sopra bem, houve uma rajada de 60 km/h, eram  12:12.
Cascais segue nos 19 graus e vento moderado.


----------



## StormRic (14 Mai 2015 às 14:19)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Tirei a foto pelo telemóvel dentro do metro. Não sei se o vidro da janela do comboio faz alteração da cor mas parece-me bastante consentâneo com a realidade do exterior



 obrigado pelo esclarecimento, a minha dúvida não era a cor mas as manchas, isto é, a irregularidade do colorido.

Mas a ideia do _céu de champagne_ é perfeita


----------



## StormRic (14 Mai 2015 às 14:26)

Boas tardes

Só há uma coisa a dizer:

 Nortada!



















Rua da Alemanha
Mínima de 15,9ºC
TA: 21,1ºC
HR: 58%

Rua da Bélgica
15,2ºC
24,7ºC falta-lhe um RS...
HR:55%


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Mai 2015 às 19:30)

Por aqui a nortada já me fez trocar a t-shirt e calçoes, por calças e casaco.
O dia de hoje até foi bem fresco, a maxima ficou pelos 26.6ºC. O vento segue com rajadas  moderadas.
Actual de 22.4ºC
Como por aqui hoje é feriado, da Ascensão e como manda a tradição, dar um passeio pelo campo e apanhar um ramo com espiga de trigo e flores campestres, e assim o fiz, apesar de eu  viver no campo o ano inteiro...


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Mai 2015 às 20:58)

Dia mais fresco e com algum vento. Pôr do sol de hoje:


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Mai 2015 às 21:06)

Nortada sopra bem, rajada de *76 km/h* agora mesmo.
Bastante fresco na rua, estão *14,5ºC
*
Arrefecimento acentuado na t.maxima,
Ontem:* 29,6ºC*
Hoje: *19,4ºC*


----------



## Geopower (14 Mai 2015 às 21:15)

boa noite. Céu limpo com algumas nuvens altas. Vento moderado de NW com rajadas.
Crepúsculo. Vista do miradouro do Monte Agudo para W/NW


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Mai 2015 às 21:46)

2 ocorrências devido a nortada.


----------



## Geopower (14 Mai 2015 às 23:24)

temperatura continua em queda. Neste momento 16,3*C. Vento moderado com rajadas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Mai 2015 às 00:45)

Previsão de dia fresco e ventoso não podia ser mais rigoroso. Ao longo do dia o vento aumentou de intensidade. Céu sem poeiras. Soube bem um dia fresco 

Rajada Máxima: *75,6 km/h*
Máxima: *24ºC*


----------



## StormRic (15 Mai 2015 às 02:05)

AndréFrade disse:


> Pôr do sol de hoje:



Belas fotos! Também apanhaste o pilar solar (_sun pillar_) apesar de estar pouco perceptível.



Geopower disse:


> Vista do miradouro do Monte Agudo para W/NW



 linda vista da _skyline_ lisboeta! Devia estar uma boa ventania aqui no miradouro, mas gosto muito do ambiente de fim de tarde neste local.

Embora a nortada tenha sido benvinda para limpar a atmosfera, excedeu-se, como é habitual também. Aqui em Carcavelos soprou forte ao fim da tarde. As nuvens baixas ao longe ao largo de  Cascais corriam céleres.

Ao início da tarde, com a passagem da frente fria dissipada, o belo céu azul, a boa visibildade do horizonte, que não deixou no entanto de ter alguma bruma fraca, e logo a seguir alguns cirrus restantes, sem formar halo solar:










E a versão Carcavelos do poente com o pilar solar:













Terminou com dois efeitos típicos do vento, quer em altitude, _cirrostratus fibratus_, quer nos níveis baixos, estratocumulus em correria:


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Mai 2015 às 02:40)

Fotos excelentes StormRic!
Especialmente aquelas dos cirrostratus formados pelo vento


----------



## StormRic (15 Mai 2015 às 02:50)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Fotos excelentes StormRic!
> Especialmente aquelas dos cirrostratus formados pelo vento



Obrigado João Paulo 

É interessante que nas tuas fotos do poente (), os tipos de nuvens são quase os mesmos, mas as baixas estão mais desenvolvidas do que estes quase farrapos de estratocumulus, são mesmo cumulus humilis.


----------



## Geopower (15 Mai 2015 às 08:52)

bom dia. 17,8*C. Céu limpo. Vento moderado.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Mai 2015 às 09:18)

Boas,

Nortada vai soprando bem, até ao momento, rajada máxima de 72,4 km/h( às 8:38) este valor deve ser batido ao longo do dia.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Mai 2015 às 13:19)

Por aqui foi a nortada soprou bem toda a noite e ainda continua, embora com menos intensidade. Nota-se bem com este vento, os poléns, e flores das árvores a "passear" pelo ar, nomeadamente dos choupos e das oliveiras.
Actual de 23.2ºC
mínima de 14.4ºC


----------



## Tufao André (15 Mai 2015 às 15:22)

Mas que nortada por aqui vai hoje! Ta mesmo agressiva por estas bandas, é com cada rajada... Já registei uma rajada há cerca de meia hora de *76,7 km/h!*
Para já a mais alta do dia. De resto têm variado sempre entre os 55 e os 70 km/h com vento médio entre 30 e 45 km/h! Bem justificado o aviso amarelo...
Impressionante a quantidade de ramos de arvores caídos e que se vao espalhando pelas ruas!!
A temperatura é de apenas 19,3ºC tendo já chegado aos 20,6ºC. Amanha deve disparar bastante de novo!


----------



## StormRic (15 Mai 2015 às 16:22)

Tufao André disse:


> Mas que nortada por aqui vai hoje! Ta mesmo agressiva por estas bandas, é com cada rajada... Já registei uma rajada há cerca de meia hora de *76,7 km/h!*
> Para já a mais alta do dia. De resto têm variado sempre entre os 55 e os 70 km/h com vento médio entre 30 e 45 km/h! Bem justificado o aviso amarelo...
> Impressionante a quantidade de ramos de arvores caídos e que se vao espalhando pelas ruas!!
> A temperatura é de apenas 19,3ºC tendo já chegado aos 20,6ºC. Amanha deve disparar bastante de novo!



Boas tardes

A nortada também continua aqui em Carcavelos, rajadas fortes a qualquer hora, muito pó levantado dos parques em terra batida sem protecção de árvores.

Céu limpo, com ocasionais cirrus, bruma em terra mas vê-se bem a Arrábida. neblina no horizonte marítimo, pouco espessa mas céu esbranquiçado nessa zona. Aliás o azul do céu está desmaiado, claro da neblina.

Mar picado do vento mas muito calmo da ondulação.

A minima nas estações do bairro passou pelos 14,1/16,7ºC antes do nascer do sol e também já passou a máxima, 20,0/22,8ºC. Como se pode constatar, estas duas estações não se entendem entre si, apesar de distarem uma centena de passos uma da outra. Julgo que os valores da primeira são mais fiáveis, por comparação com outras estações na zona. As humidades relativas já concordam: 53%/52%

Neste momento 19,6º/22,2ºC. Como tenho 20,8ºC à sombra na varanda ensolarada, acredito mais no primeiro valor, como já referi.

Continuo a ver pouquíssimas andorinhas, uma ou outra por dia e que parecem estar apenas em inspecção. Costumam ser às dezenas em qualquer momento, na estação alta da nidificação, já devia ter começado. Será que as condições na África subsariana, de onde elas migram, estão assim tão convidativas à sua permanência por lá? Paralelamente também registo um reduzido número de insectos voadores. Os dois factos podem estar interligados.
Não sei se estas observações são comuns a outras zonas do país ou se serão só daqui.


----------



## StormRic (15 Mai 2015 às 17:05)

Vento forte provavelmente a dificultar as operações de combate a este incêndio industrial que começou há hora e meia, soou a sirene dos bombeiros de Carcavelos nessa altura. Não se vê fumo aqui.









Edição: incêndio dominado às 17:08.


----------



## StormRic (15 Mai 2015 às 20:14)

19,0ºC/20,4ºC 59%/58%

Imagens de hoje.

Alvorada:










Nuvens altas, em grande parte produzidas por rastos de avião, e estratocumulus organizados em filas transversais ao vento. Duas fotos com 8 minutos de intervalo, exactamente com o mesmo enquadramento, para se ver os deslocamentos relativos das nuvens e a rápida mudança de cores após o nascer do sol. Note-se como as faixas de estratocumulus permanecem no mesmo lugar e os cirrus é que avançam significativamente para sul; novas nuvens baixas aparecem:









Nortada, mais intensa durante a tarde, e o seu efeito característico no mar, à chegada do Seabourn Quest que devia estar a receber em pleno a ventania:





e em terra:





Visibilidade a piorar com a bruma, Arrábida bastante velada.
A vegetação própria para cortar o vento e que deveria estar em todo o lado, árvores de pequeno porte e arbustos de copa abundante, canaviais, recebem e dispersam a energia do vento:


----------



## david 6 (15 Mai 2015 às 20:32)

maxima da semana foi de *37.3ºC *

actual de *19.5ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Mai 2015 às 21:31)

Nortada a por pó nos olhos! 
Teve intensa o dia todo, não notei diferença ao longo do dia, acho que apenas agora está a acalmar.
Rajada Máxima: *72,4 km/h* às 10h22 e 18h47, digamos que presenciem as duas rajadas e digamos que ia voando...

Máxima: *22,6ºC*
Mínima: *13,3ºC*

Estava-se bem ao sol, o vento é que estragava tudo. Dia de céu limpo e cirrus. 

________________________
Temperatura diária máxima de ontem, nota-se no extremo algarvio que ainda levava com a massa de ar quente de terça.
Por mais estranho que parece, no extremo Norte a máxima foi de 12,2ºC  comparado com os 34,1ºC do Algarve, vê-se o varrimento da massa de ar.






Nortada de ontem, Penhas Douradas ganha.





No fim de semana volta a massa de ar quente do Norte de África, desta vez com circulação de leste, ou seja, atinge Lisboa! Bons mergulhos


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Mai 2015 às 22:12)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Temperatura diária máxima de ontem, nota-se no extremo algarvio que ainda levava com a massa de ar quente de terça.
> Por mais estranho que parece, no extremo Norte a máxima foi de 12,2ºC  comparado com os 34,1ºC do Algarve, vê-se o varrimento da massa de ar.



A temperatura de Faro justificava o aviso amarelo... Mas também não me recordo do valor previsto.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Mai 2015 às 23:16)

Boas noites,






Em termos de vento, a rajada máxima foi aos *80,3 km/h*.

Neste momento, a nortada mantem-se forte, sopra a 43 km/h.
*14,6ºC

*
Falando em Nortada, a proxima terça-feira promete ser interessante.


----------



## bmelo (15 Mai 2015 às 23:48)

aqui em Vialonga, a partir do início da tarde ficou um vento muito forte, diria uns 60/70 km/h.


----------



## Vitor TT (16 Mai 2015 às 00:35)

Já tinha saudades de sentir o frio, como o de Quinta-feira, descida grande e vendaval tanto em Benfica como em casa vento quase diabólico, pena que não  pude ir aos postos de observação para registar valores, ontem sexta, um pouco mais calmo e ligeiramente mais quente, mas registei uma mínima de quase 13º, 
agora estou na margem sul e neste momento vento quase nulo, mas temperatura a chegar aos 15º
mas parece que o "grelhador" vai ser novamente ligado e no Domingo vou a Alenquer  ver uma prova de todo-o-terreno e espero ir ao alto do Montejunto, até já guardei o anemómetro no jipe para não me esquecer , vamos ver se estará vento ( alias espero que esteja algum dado que é numa zona alta ).


----------



## bmelo (16 Mai 2015 às 01:20)

Vialonga 19.4ºC


----------



## StormRic (16 Mai 2015 às 01:55)

Poente de ontem dia 15. Sol muito brilhante até ficar oculto (pelas árvores, se quiser vê-lo no mar tenho de ir pelo menos até ao Guincho).

Desta vez comecei a ver andorinhas a voar sobre a Mata dos Ingleses (a que vai ser destruída em parte e urbanizada), como elas costumam fazer ao fim do dia na primavera/verão, mas na estação alta são... muitas dezenas ou até mais de uma centena, um autêntico espectáculo aéreo que só se consegue ver em contra-luz. Ao iniciarem-se as famigeradas obras, que tristeza vai ser para elas, viajarem um continente para chegarem e verem as condições impossíveis de nidificação, as suas antigas habitações desaparecidas.

E quando os cirrus que velam o sol ficam tão brilhantes que à vista é impossível distinguir o sol das nuvens (nem é recomendável, claro) pergunto-me o que se esconde naquele brilho todo. Estas duas fotos respondem por hoje:












"Haverá sempre pinturas no céu..."

...e, esperemos, aves com o direito de viver e, já agora, de não ser assassinadas por simples prazer de um certo predador.


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Mai 2015 às 02:11)

Brutais 
Esses cirrus tornaram o poente aí muito mais bonito do que visto daqui


----------



## StormRic (16 Mai 2015 às 02:31)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Brutais
> Esses cirrus tornaram o poente aí muito mais bonito do que visto daqui



Obrigado, fiquei espantado com as irisações, não é habitual vê-las ao pôr-do-sol porque precisam de uma espessura de nuvem atravessada pelos raios muito reduzida, e com o sol baixo os raios oblíquos aumentam-na.
Tenho pena de não poder vê-lo no mar, penso que havia uma faixa livre de cirrus e que o ocaso foi mesmo na linha do horizonte do oceano como aí.


----------



## david 6 (16 Mai 2015 às 09:51)

bom dia por aqui sigo com *22.6ºC
*
hoje vai voltar dia de ultrapassar os 30ºC de novo, pelas previsões parece que hoje o Ribatejo vai aquecer tanto  como o Baixo Alentejo


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Mai 2015 às 11:11)

Por aqui ontem foi mais um dia marcado pela nortada, apesar do tempo fresco que se fez sentir. A nortada tem feito também alguns estragos, nomeadamente rasgando galhos de árvores.
Agora está céu limpo, vento fraco e 22ºC actuais
mínima de 15ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Mai 2015 às 13:26)

28,2ºC actuais e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## bmelo (16 Mai 2015 às 13:52)

Vialonga:  27,4ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Mai 2015 às 14:30)

A tarde segue quente com 30.6ºC e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Mai 2015 às 14:35)

*25,4ºC
49% HR*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Mai 2015 às 15:51)

Muito calor sentido, apesar dos apenas 30,6 ºC por Moscavide.

Praticamente sem vento.


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Mai 2015 às 16:13)

Dia bem quente por aqui com 31,8ºC actuais e vento fraco. A visibilidade é excelente, consigo ver o Palácio da Pena no cimo da serra de Sintra lá muito ao fundo e atrás da igreja da Atalaia consigo ver algumas serras alentejanas.


----------



## bmelo (16 Mai 2015 às 17:33)

32.6ºC

amanhã espero que suba aos 35


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Mai 2015 às 17:57)

Aqui a temperatura já começa a descer ligeiramente. A nortada está a "acordar" com rajadas moderadas.
actual de 31.3ºC
máxima de 32.8ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Mai 2015 às 18:23)

Máxima de 32,6ºC.

Actuais 30,2ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Mai 2015 às 19:23)

Boas tardes,

Como previsto, subida acentuada da temperatura máxima.







Esta tarde, na zona do Abano, Guincho no horizonte.
Muita nortada.


----------



## StormRic (16 Mai 2015 às 21:29)

AndréFrade disse:


> A visibilidade é excelente, consigo ver o Palácio da Pena no cimo da serra de Sintra lá muito ao fundo e atrás da igreja da Atalaia consigo ver algumas serras alentejanas.



 muito bem observado, boa composição! E não é a melhor das visibilidades, mas para um dia de calor é muito boa.



jonas_87 disse:


> Como previsto, subida acentuada da temperatura máxima.



Notável subida e no entanto a mínima ainda não tinha reagido tanto, esta noite deverá subir mais mas sem ser noite tropical. Amanhã chega aos 30º.



jonas_87 disse:


> Esta tarde, na zona do Abano, Guincho no horizonte.
> Muita nortada.



 o retrato do dia é mesmo este, mas aqui em Carcavelos não apareceu a nortada, foi perfeito para a Color Run.

As mínimas foram 15,0º/17,6ºC pelas 4h da madrugada e as máximas 27,8º/27,7ºC pelas 17h. Parece que as duas estações já estão concordantes pelo menos ao nível das máximas, talvez a da Rua da Bélgica tenha sido afinada. Ambas continuam no WU e na NetAtmo.

O "retrato" do dia já foi feito, o poente foi em céu limpo. Havia uns cirrus muito ao longe sobre o oceano a oeste, mais de duas centenas de quilómetros.
Acrescento apenas que a humidade relativa máxima foi 77% pela altura da temperatura mínima mas a humidade mínima, curiosamente, foi atingida de manhã pouco antes das 11h, 34%; à tarde tinha subido mantendo-se à volta dos 43%, só agora chegou aos 49% para uma temperatura de 23ºC (51% para 24,4ºC na Rua da Bélgica, o que é duplamente discordante visto que para uma temperatura superior a humidade relativa devia ser inferior ).


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Mai 2015 às 21:31)

Boas ao Forum!

Dia quente pela linha de Cascais, algum vento ao fim do dia.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Mai 2015 às 21:43)

Apesar do vento moderado a forte, por aqui, a temperatura mantem-se bem amena, é o que dá o quadrante actual ser de *NE*.


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Mai 2015 às 23:50)

A estação de Coruche já tinha emigrado, agora foi a vez da estação de Arouca...isto vai lindo! A sorte deles é que não há chuva prevista nas próximas semanas 

Ontem ganhou Lisboa no vento, máxima de 71 km/h





Máxima: *31ºC*
Mínima: *15ºC*

Pela noite (22h) estava se melhor na rua que em maior parte dos dias de Verão
Dia de completo céu limpo, vento calmo e morno, de descanso e de praia/piscina. Dos melhores dias do ano com um pôr do sol magnífico... Irei pôr fotos aqui


----------



## Vitor TT (17 Mai 2015 às 00:12)

Ora ai está novamente o calor em força, a meio de Maio, enfim, ou das duas umas, ou vamos ter um inferno quente no verão ou este irá ser chocho um pouco como no ano passado, adiante,

de manhã voltinha pela praia da Fonte da Telha em direcção a lagoa, temperatura já a notar-se a subir, onde tive uma mínima de quase 11º onde estive na margem sul, mas na praia pelas 11:30h já o calor apertava embora algum vento junto ao mar,
a tarde já na margem norte , como descobri por acaso que ia haver a "corrida colorida" de Carcavelos - Cascais e no ano passado ter andado as voltas para poder passar de bike, resolvi ir em modo caminhada, 
bom hoje meti mais de 27 km nos sapatos , 

temperatura já a roçar o quente, arrisquei levar apenas uma t-shirt e não tive qualquer frio, pouco vento durante quase todo percurso, apesar de mais ao largo o mar estar encrespado sinal de vento, na chegada a Cruz Quebrada tinha no carro 28º  +- pelas 17:15h e á chegada uns 23º +- pelas 21:20h, em Carcavelos o vento já tinha alguma expressão pelas 20:00h mas a temperatura manteve-se bem amena, não senti qualquer frio, presumo uns 25 - 26º,

aqui fica um registo fotográfico,










o bombar da música, onde já me tinha cruzado com alguns "coloridos",






a festa da "corrida colorida" , onde já depois de ter terminado a festa ainda ganhei duas gelatinas de um dos patrocinados do evento, onde uma delas me soube bem para o regresso de 9 km,










Paço de Arcos,


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Mai 2015 às 00:34)

Foto-reportagem: Costa da Caparica (sim outra vez )

A única coisa que me irritou foi não ter tirado fotos com a máquina Canon, tinham ficado 100 vezes melhores... enfim, tem-se o telemóvel com 5MP. Tenho já a dizer que foi dos melhores pores-do-sol que já vi! Este simples fenómeno astronómico é das coisas mais perfeitas da vida!

Desde já menciono a visibilidade excelente, a verente sul da serra de Sintra completamente escura e a vertente norte a levar com o sol, magnífico!









Tenho a mencionar a quantidade de areia que a praia ganhou, não houve tempestades marítimas este ano e maior parte da areia foi levada pelo vento e correntes marítimas, tanto a nível de praia como dunar, que até enterra os bancos!









Rastos de avião e evolução do por do sol em questão de minutos

















Conseguem apanhar os 4 aviões nesta foto?









Final do dia, pelas 20h43, sol esconde-se atrás de Cascais


----------



## bmelo (17 Mai 2015 às 01:28)

25.3ºC


----------



## StormRic (17 Mai 2015 às 03:11)

Vitor TT disse:


> aqui fica um registo fotográfico,



 sempre a grande reportagem, e em grande força, bons quilómetros!
Maré bastante baixa e tudo em calmaria realmente.

Muitos barquinhos a aproveitar este mar calmo e brisa aprazível que proporcionou a par de um belo sol de verão as condições óptimas para a Color Run:





Bruma e miragem fraca no Cabo. Se estivesse a nortada de ontem, nenhum daqueles insufláveis estaria de pé, foi uma grande sorte esta pausa:







Vitor TT disse:


> a festa da "corrida colorida" , onde já depois de ter terminado a festa ainda ganhei duas gelatinas de um dos patrocinados do evento, onde uma delas me soube bem para o regresso de 9 km,



E eu estava nessa tua foto mas não digo onde 





off-topic: 



Spoiler: o mistério dos nevoeiros coloridos explicado









guisilva5000 disse:


> Este simples fenómeno astronómico é das coisas mais perfeitas da vida!



 lindas panorâmicas da Caparica, boas fotos, e o pôr-do-sol ficou muito bem!
Fica aqui a "vista", no exacto momento de uma dessas imagens do poente, daqui de Carcavelos  (nada a ver com o espectáculo visto da Costa...)


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Mai 2015 às 07:17)

Bom dia,

Madrugada tropical por aqui, não baixou dos *21,5ºC.*
Existe a hipótese de ser a 1 minima tropical do ano, vamos ver.

Neste momento, vento moderado de leste, *23,1ºC* e  apenas *38%* de Humidade relativa.


----------



## david 6 (17 Mai 2015 às 11:22)

maxima de ontem foi de *33.1ºC *
a minima desta noite foi de *12.5ºC*
actual de *28.7ºC*


----------



## david 6 (17 Mai 2015 às 11:58)

*30.1ºC *siga


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Mai 2015 às 12:05)

aqui já vai nos 28.3ºC á sombra
e a minima ficou pelos 18.3ºC

agora está céu limpo e vento fraco


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Mai 2015 às 12:36)

31,1ºC actuais com vento nulo/fraco .
Penteado segue nos 30,4ºC (meteomoita).


----------



## david 6 (17 Mai 2015 às 12:45)

*31.6ºC *por aqui vento fraco


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Mai 2015 às 12:47)

StormRic disse:


> muito bem observado, boa composição! E não é a melhor das visibilidades, mas para um dia de calor é muito boa.



A visibilidade era excelente, das melhores que já vi. Nunca tinha reparado no Palácio da Pena desde o cimo da Atalaia, e já moro cá desde muito novo. E hoje deve estar igual.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Mai 2015 às 13:02)

Boas,

*27,3ºC
36% HR*

Bastante calor, de manhã passei pelos vales da zona, estavam em braza. 
Algumas fotos, foi uma volta de bike puxada devido ao calor.

Ribeira dos Marmeleiros ainda corre um fio de água, claramente água de uma nascente, pois umas centenas de metros a montante, a linha de água está seca, como a  mostra 4ª foto.







Penhas dos Marmeleiros






Nas entranhas do concelho de Cascais.






Vertente norte do vale do Cabreiro-Murches






Vê-se muito mal, mas no centro da foto, no cimo da rocha, estava um corvo.






Pisão de Cima, proximo da vertente sul da serra de Sintra.






Um valeiro, na zona da Atrozela






Em termos térmicos, a zona onde apanhei mais calor foi de longe no local da 4ª foto, vale muito encaixado, o ar pouco circulava, deviam estar uns 29ºC ,é dos sitios mais quentes aqui do concelho de Cascais.


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Mai 2015 às 14:12)

*33,0ºC* actuais.


----------



## homem do mar (17 Mai 2015 às 14:17)

Boas mínima de 13.8 e máxima de 30.6 ontem por agora 33.1


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Mai 2015 às 14:24)

*26,8ºC
36% HR*


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Mai 2015 às 15:19)

A temperatura está num pico interessante, já vai nos *29,2ºC*


----------



## Geopower (17 Mai 2015 às 15:45)

boa tarde. Em Telheiras 31,5*C. 
Destaque para a primeira minima tropical do ano: 21,5*C.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Mai 2015 às 16:15)

Por Santa Apolónia, há pouco, estavam 25,0 ºC e algum vento.

Em Moscavide, 33,9 ºC de momento. O regime de ventos origina estas diferenças abismais.


----------



## StormRic (17 Mai 2015 às 16:47)

jonas_87 disse:


> Madrugada tropical por aqui, não baixou dos *21,5ºC.*
> Existe a hipótese de ser a 1 minima tropical do ano, vamos ver.



E foi mesmo! Também por aqui, exactamente *20,0ºC* às 3h da madrugada, 22,1ºC até, na Rua da Bélgica, no entanto a humidade relativa teve o seu máximo duas horas antes com 58%/56%.



jonas_87 disse:


> Algumas fotos, foi uma volta de bike puxada devido ao calor.
> 
> Ribeira dos Marmeleiros ainda corre um fio de água, claramente água de uma nascente, pois umas centenas de metros a montante, a linha de água está seca, como a mostra 4ª foto.



 as tuas fotos dessa zona parecem sempre de uma região àparte! Que beleza de paisagem, lindas fotos! O vale encaixado deve ser realmente dos lugares mais quentes, já na Mula/Saldanha se começa a ter essa sensação. Na última foto apanhas precisamente o M2, sobranceiro à Mula e o Saldanha, do lado direito. É interessante que haja ainda uma nascente com água assim abundante no vale. As ribeiras do concelho e de Oeiras estão todas ou já secas ou com caudal de estiagem.


Aqui em Carcavelos segue uma tarde de verão com o céu cheio de cirrus e rastos mas não há halo solar. Vento fraco de oeste (brisa marítima local). Parque de estacionamento e bairro a abarrotar, trânsito congestionado, inventam-se sítios para estacionar de qualquer maneira, nem me atrevo a ir ver a praia... .

Ainda não se atingiu os trinta, *28,9ºC/29,4ºC*, a brisa marítima a aguentar bem as temperaturas, 29,8ºC na varanda (concebida para no verão receber o mínimo de insolação).

Mar chão, praticamente não se nota qualquer ondulação. Bruma pouco intensa, a visibilidade mantém-se bastante boa para a Arrábida. O Cabo está "esmagado" pelo efeito de miragem sobre a superfície oceânica.


----------



## Prates (17 Mai 2015 às 16:50)

Sigo neste momento com 33,3 graus, hoje tive a máxima mais alta deste ano.


----------



## AnDré (17 Mai 2015 às 16:58)

StormRic disse:


> Aqui em Carcavelos segue uma tarde de verão com o céu cheio de cirrus e rastos mas não há halo solar. Vento fraco de oeste (brisa marítima local). Parque de estacionamento e bairro a abarrotar, trânsito congestionado, inventam-se sítios para estacionar de qualquer maneira, nem me atrevo a ir ver a praia... .



Pela webcam:







Óptimo dia de verão!


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Mai 2015 às 17:04)

sigo agora mesmo com 35.2ºC
tendo a máxima chegado aos 35.8ºC.
Os terrenos por aqui já começam a ficar limpos, com a tiragem dos fardos, restando depois só os trigos e cevadas, que por aqui ainda sao em boa quantidade, para a colheita com as debulhadoras. A espiga já começa a ficar "loira", ou seja mudar de cor/secar.


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Mai 2015 às 17:14)

Boas. Dia de marcos em 2015. Primeira mínima tropical,  com 20.4°C, e primeira máxima acima dos 30°C. 
30.6°C, até ao momento. 
Espero que hoje haja outro marco, if you know what I mean...


----------



## Geopower (17 Mai 2015 às 17:50)

neste momento 31*C. Máxima  atingida: 31,7*C.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Mai 2015 às 18:15)

StormRic disse:


> sempre a grande reportagem, e em grande força, bons quilómetros!
> Maré bastante baixa e tudo em calmaria realmente.
> 
> Muitos barquinhos a aproveitar este mar calmo e brisa aprazível que proporcionou a par de um belo sol de verão as condições óptimas para a Color Run:
> ...


Muito bom! Apanhaste também dois dos quatro aviões que vi!


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Mai 2015 às 18:25)

Máxima: *33,1ºC*

Tomar e Setúbal lutam pela máxima do dia, *36,2ºC e 35,8ºC* respetivamente pelas 16h UTC.
Lisboa também vai avançada, com* 34ºC*! A circulação da pequena depressão para leste leva o calor todo para o vale do Tejo e arredores!


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Mai 2015 às 20:44)

Dia de verão com pouco vento e temperaturas elevadas. 

Máxima de 34,3ºC. Actuais 26,1ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Mai 2015 às 21:09)

Máxima de 34,4 ºC e ainda 26,1 ºC.

Vento fraco de WNW.

A temperatura foi bastante alta até perto das 20h.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Mai 2015 às 21:11)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Máxima: *33,1ºC*
> 
> Tomar e Setúbal lutam pela máxima do dia, *36,2ºC e 35,8ºC* respetivamente pelas 16h UTC.
> Lisboa também vai avançada, com* 34ºC*! A circulação da pequena depressão para leste leva o calor todo para o vale do Tejo e arredores!



Lisboa é uma cidade com um elevado potencial térmico, pela sua localização e altitude. É um orgulho ver que num dia como hoje se superiorizou à Amareleja, pois beneficiou de uma situação muito vantajosa no que respeita ao regime de ventos.


----------



## david 6 (17 Mai 2015 às 21:35)

maxima de *34.3ºC *


----------



## Prates (17 Mai 2015 às 22:43)

Boa noite, máxima de 33,7 graus. Neste momento sigo com 23,6 graus.


----------



## DaniFR (17 Mai 2015 às 22:47)

Máxima de *31,1ºC*

Temperatura actual: *17,2ºC*


----------



## Vitor TT (18 Mai 2015 às 00:30)

StormRic disse:


> sempre a grande reportagem, e em grande força, bons quilómetros!
> Maré bastante baixa e tudo em calmaria realmente.
> 
> Muitos barquinhos a aproveitar este mar calmo e brisa aprazível que proporcionou a par de um belo sol de verão as condições óptimas para a Color Run:
> ...



, neste caso quem anda por gosto não cansa , espero poder fazer isto para além dos quase meio século de vida que tenho, apesar de há umas semanas ai mesmo terem-me dado 32 ,

Onde, onde? , estive a ver o original, que tem uma "ganda" qualidade, não vi ninguém "suspeito" ( também pouco se percebe ) já apanhei mesmo o fim, eram quase 20:00h, estava na altura temperatura agradável,


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Mai 2015 às 00:57)

Está uma noite de ananases! 

22,4ºC actuais. De destacar os 25,3ºC no Cais Sodré (meteo transtejo) e os 24,4ºC em Lisboa, Geofísico (IPMA).


----------



## Vitor TT (18 Mai 2015 às 01:00)

E ontem ( Domingo ) lá fui ver a dita prova de todo o terreno no Bairro - Alenquer, como já esperava, calor, o que vale é que era num cabeço e soprava uma aragem relativamente fresca, como acabou cedo, quase pelas 17:00h vá-se lá saber porquê , eu rumei a serra de Montejunto a aproveitar a calmaria, 
depois de começar a andar a temperatura rondava os 30 - 32º, mas á medida que fui subindo começou a descer como esperado, mas não muito, no cimo estava uns 22 - 23º e vento, tinha guardado o anemómetro e ainda acelerou, 

desta vez apenas levei a compacta, mas a paisagem pede uma nova ida e com uma máquina como deve ser, e o tripé,

no topo junto a floresta de antenas,







as radiações electromagnéticas são tão fortes que o comando do alarme não funcionou,











nesta área, aqui registei 41 km/h e 23,5º,










como não se podia passar, fui a pé até a zona militar e bati o record do dia, 51,9 km/h e a temperatura a descer para os 21,5º e eu a começar a sentir o efeito windchill nos braços , pois estava de manga curta, mas tinha ido prevenido,
o local onde senti mais o vento,






alguns pormenores, 










uma tentativa de fotografar Óbidos, mas sem material decente não há milagres, alias via-se Berlengas, com uma névoa a lagoa e São Martinho, e tudo o que a vista pode alcançar a volta,






e uma promessa de lá voltar, mas com equipamento um pouco melhor.


----------



## Geopower (18 Mai 2015 às 01:44)

boa noite. 24,4*C. Prepara-se mais uma minima tropical. A ilha de calor urbano não perdoa.


----------



## Geiras (18 Mai 2015 às 02:07)

Cheira imenso a fumo no Cacém, alguém sabe se houve algum incêndio esta tarde?


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Mai 2015 às 02:29)

Boas noites,

Confirmou-se a minima tropical, dia bastante quente o de ontem, Domingo.






Agora, bastante calor devido ao vento moderado de leste.







A nortada de terça-feira, promete, vendaval daqueles.


----------



## Geopower (18 Mai 2015 às 08:57)

bom dia. 24,4*C. Céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas.
Minima tropical: 22,6*C.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Mai 2015 às 09:45)

Cascais, segue nos 22 graus e vento fraco.
Em Alcabideche, durante a madrugada a minima caiu para os 19,9ºC, este valor vai ser batido, a nortada está mesmo aí, venha ela.
________________________________________________________________

Bela máxima ontem em Valdonas,Tomar.
Amplitude notavel, embora normal para o local em questão, tanto os extremos da  temperatura como da humidade mostram logo que se trata um local de inversão, intensa, diga-se.

É de recordar que ano passado esta mesma estação registou 44ºC.


----------



## Thomar (18 Mai 2015 às 11:25)

jonas_87 disse:


> Cascais, segue nos 22 graus e vento fraco.
> Em Alcabideche, durante a madrugada a minima caiu para os 19,9ºC, este valor vai ser batido, a nortada está mesmo aí, venha ela.
> ________________________________________________________________
> 
> ...



Bom dia Jonas_87! 
Ontem fui ver os meus pais a Tomar e confirmo que esteve realmente muito calor em Tomar, mais do que em Ponte de Sôr onde resido actualmente. 
Registos de temperatura do termómetro do carro (que até é bastante fiável):
- 12h45m  = +31,5ºC (localidade: Portela, a Sul de Tomar na estrada que dá acesso à barragem de Castelo de Bode);
- 14h45m  = +34ºC (localidade: Portela);
- 15h45m  = +35ºC (baixa da cidade);
- 16h45m  = +35,5ºC (em Valdonas).


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Mai 2015 às 12:44)

Mais um dia de calor, 28,3ºC actuais e vento fraco.

Mínima de 19,4ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Mai 2015 às 13:08)

Thomar disse:


> Bom dia Jonas_87!
> Ontem fui ver os meus pais a Tomar e confirmo que esteve realmente muito calor em Tomar, mais do que em Ponte de Sôr onde resido actualmente.
> Registos de temperatura do termómetro do carro (que até é bastante fiável):
> - 12h45m  = +31,5ºC (localidade: Portela, a Sul de Tomar na estrada que dá acesso à barragem de Castelo de Bode);
> ...



Boas Thomar,

Relato interessante, confirma a brasa que esteve na zona, felizmente as noites são sempre frescas.


----------



## Thomar (18 Mai 2015 às 14:39)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas Thomar,
> 
> Relato interessante, confirma a brasa que esteve na zona, felizmente as noites são sempre frescas.


Faltou acrescentar uns dados. Na A23, ao final da tarde quando passamos ao lado de Montalvo (perto de Rio de Moinhos a poucos Km's de Abrantes) o carro registou +36ºC (local bem quente, até um colega aqui do fórum tem lá uma estação disponível no wunderground) isto cerca das 17H15m e em Abrantes, na parte alta da cidade cerca das 17h25m marcava +34,5ºC e junto ao rio tejo à entrada da ponte para o Rossio ao Sul do Tejo, marcava +33,5ºC.


----------



## StormRic (18 Mai 2015 às 15:15)

Boas tardes

O dia de ontem aqui em Carcavelos não chegou a ser notícia pelas temperaturas: 29,8ºC e 29,9ºC , pelas 17h.
O vento aumentou um pouco mas não atingiu força de modo a poder chamar-se de nortada. A noite foi calma depois do poente com muitos cirrus a bloquearem a visão do ocaso. Havia _sundogs_ e um esboço de halo, pouco marcados..

Esta madrugada as mínimas foram completamente discrepantes nas duas estações, 17,2ºC e 22,1ºC, pouco depois das 7h, o que me faz duvidar das condições de instalação das estações, uma pecando por excesso (a segunda pode estar por exemplo rodeada de paredes que receberam insolação todo o dia e emitiram o calor durante a noite) a outra talvez por defeito mas pouco. As humidades relativas subiram até aos 81% e 64% na mesma altura em que se registavam as temperaturas mínimas.

Hoje está muita neblina que oculta a península de Setúbal. Céu com cirrus abundantes e vento instável de nor-noroeste, de fraco a moderado com súbitas rajadas que levantam nuvens de pó e até já quase produziram pequenos _dust devils_, remoinhos de poeira. Mar calmo apenas arrepiado pelo vento.




Vitor TT disse:


> no topo junto a floresta de antenas,



 espectáculo! Boa reportagem desde o cimo "mítico" de Montejunto! Mesmo com a visibilidade não sendo das melhores o panorama é sempre inspirador. Julgo que não se veria Sintra devido à bruma e neblina costeira e ao contra-luz, mas para os outros quadrantes a paisagem ficou uma beleza com Aire e Candeeiros a destacarem-se.


----------



## StormRic (18 Mai 2015 às 15:20)

Geiras disse:


> Cheira imenso a fumo no Cacém, alguém sabe se houve algum incêndio esta tarde?



Aqui não chegou esse cheiro, talvez porque o vento estava com uma componente mais oeste do que norte.
Também não encontrei notícias.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Mai 2015 às 16:02)

Rajada de 64 km/h lá em cima.
Aqui em Cascais sopra moderado a forte.


----------



## StormRic (18 Mai 2015 às 16:03)

jonas_87 disse:


> Rajada de 64 km/h lá em cima.
> Aqui em Cascais sopra moderado a forte.



Aqui em Carcavelos está a ficar "selvagem"! Levantam-se remoinhos de poeira. Deve estar interessante na Peninha ou na Pedra Amarela...


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Mai 2015 às 16:06)

StormRic disse:


> Aqui em Carcavelos está a ficar "selvagem"! Levantam-se remoinhos de poeira. Deve estar interessante na Peninha ou na Pedra Amarela...



Não é preciso tanta altitude, basta Malveira da Serra, por lá os caixotes do lixo já devem estar todos no chão.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Mai 2015 às 16:10)

Mais um dia bem quente, apesar de a nortada ter regressado já depois da hora de almoço, soprando de forma moderada.
actual de 31.2ºC
mínima de 17.6ºC
máxima de 33.7ºC
Parece que a partir de amanha já desce um bocado a temperatura, segundo o Windguru.


----------



## Geopower (18 Mai 2015 às 16:21)

28,2*C. Nortada começa a aumentar de intensidade. Uma lufada de ar fresco para limpar o calor dos últimos 2 dias.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Mai 2015 às 16:27)

Rajada de *76 km/h* e ainda nem entrámos no período de aviso amarelo...


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Mai 2015 às 17:02)

jonas_87 disse:


> Rajada de *76 km/h* e ainda nem entrámos no período de aviso amarelo...



Rajada de *80Km/h*






EDIT: Rajada de *92,5Km/h* e vento de *68,4Km/h*

A cota desta estação é bem mais baixa do que aquela que estava instalada na zona da tua casa, mas já não a encontro no WU

Rajadas e vento forte também nesta estação:


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Mai 2015 às 17:26)

Aqui em Cascais, já houve alguns estragos numa esplanadas, nem imagino lá em cima.
JoãoPaulo, a cota é mais baixa, mas na zona em questão a nortada entra com muita força, alias não é em vão que a localidade se chama Pai do Vento.
Rajada de *92,5 km/h* é um valor brutal.

A EMA de Alcabideche está off ha varios dias.


----------



## Geiras (18 Mai 2015 às 17:54)

Há pouco, à saída da estação ferroviária deparo-me cm o início de um pequeno foco de incêndio junto à estação de Agualva-Cacém, tendo entrado imediatamente com contacto com os bombeiros.


----------



## Thomar (18 Mai 2015 às 18:27)

Geiras disse:


> Há pouco, à saída da estação ferroviária deparo-me cm o início de um pequeno foco de incêndio junto à estação de Agualva-Cacém, tendo entrado imediatamente com contacto com os bombeiros.


Fizeste muito bem Geiras! 
Repara que nessa encosta existe muita vegetação seca, basta um cigarro e vento e já está.


----------



## Geiras (18 Mai 2015 às 18:36)

Thomar disse:


> Fizeste muito bem Geiras!
> Repara que nessa encosta existe muita vegetação seca, basta um cigarro e vento e já está.



Efectivamente, embora o incêndio não tenha atingido grandes dimensões (quase não foi preciso a intervenção por parte dos bombeiros), foi o vento que fez com que o incêndio tivesse alastrado para cima. Felizmente as ervas secas não tinham grande dimensão e o fogo não teve grande forma de alastrar.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Mai 2015 às 18:54)

Boas,
Fiz agora a estrada Cascais-Alcabideche, a nortada está efectivamente violenta cá em cima, só caixotes no chão, o carro abanava bem com rajadas de vento. Não tarda os bombeiros devem ter algumas ocorrências.
Não esperava que estivesse tão forte, faço ideia amanhã...


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Mai 2015 às 18:59)

Rajada de *96,4 km/h*!!!  
Isto começa a ficar perigoso...


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Mai 2015 às 19:47)

No prédio aqui ao lado uma rajada mais forte estragou os estores a um morador, estavam  alguns bocados espalhados na estrada.
A nortada segue bem violenta.
*16,4ºC*
Capacete enorme na serra.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Mai 2015 às 20:06)

Parabéns a Elvas por ter um valor tão superior a Beja e à Amareleja.

É de assinalar uma das cidades portuguesas com maior potencial para concorrer com as do interior espanhol, nomeadamente Badajoz, Sevilha e Córdoba, pelas quais manifesto o meu profundo respeito.

Por Moscavide, nortada forte e temperatura já nos 19,6 ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Mai 2015 às 20:06)

Por aqui o vento começa a massacrar algumas árvores de fruto, que devido também ao peso da floração começam a rachar os ramos.
Tendo eu para minimizar os danos ancorado os ramos, que tem de ficar assim até á colheita dos frutos, com um paus biforcados, onde encaixa o ramo, nao deixando que este fique a rodar ao sabor do vento, porque o pau fica assente no solo.
Segue o vento com rajadas por vezes moderadas.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Mai 2015 às 20:15)

Por aqui andamos assim...


----------



## Prates (18 Mai 2015 às 20:38)

Boa tarde, sigo com 16,9ºc que é a mínima do dia e uma nortada forte. Às vezes torna-se difícil andar com este vento.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Mai 2015 às 20:45)

15,3ºC
Vento muito forte.
Rajada máxima: *100,4 km/h* (19:03)

É bom que o IPMA tenha noção o que se está a passar nesta zona.
Esta tarde alteraram o aviso de rajada maxima de 70 km/h para 70/80 km/h, vamos ver os proximos "edits" no aviso..


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Mai 2015 às 20:55)

Capacete enorme na serra, mais uns *mm *de _precipitação oculta_.


----------



## CT2KBX (18 Mai 2015 às 21:24)

E a formação que está a chegar aqui à costa de Cascais vinda de Sul? Parece enorme...


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Mai 2015 às 23:58)

O calor ontem esmerou-se em Portugal!
Lisboa - *34,8ºC*
Elvas - *35,3ºC*
Tomar - *36,7ºC*
Amareleja - *35ºC *
Beja - *35,1ºC*
Setúbal - *36,5ºC*
Leiria - *36,5ºC





______________________*

Nortada forte! Rajada máxima de *72,4 km/h *agora mesmo! Ao longo do dia registaram-se rajadas de 60km/h.
E tudo o vento levou, de facto!

Noite tropical, é raro ver o gráfico assim!





Mínima: *18,6ºC*
Máxima: *28,7ºC* (Não foi maior porque o vento esperado foi muito maior do que o previsto)

Dia de cirrus e de algumas nuvens, final da tarde marcado por nuvens características da Nortada, capacete na serra, nebulosidade ao longo da costa a uma velocidade gigante! Pôr do sol foi escondido por estas formações:





Não sei se reparam na pequena "nuvem" ou uma coisa que mais parece algodão doce laranja na foto, uma formação que conseguia apanhar as cores do por do sol... bastante alarajando e formou-se dissipou-se em segundos! (está em primeiro plano na foto).









As fotos foram tiradas sem as janelas abertas, eu lá tentei mas mal abri a Nortada entrou adentro e fez estremecer o meu quarto, cairam as coisas todas da secretária e até quadros, só para verem a força que o meu prédio consegue "bloquear". Resumindo, não posso abrir a janela nesta semana .

Aviso amarelo chegará, mas já o devia ter posto... Se hoje foi assim amanhã imagino!


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Mai 2015 às 00:16)

Acabei de ouvir uma rajada como só se ouve no Inverno!  Deve ter rondado os 80 km/h, veio com toda a força, estremeceu tudo e até levou folhas e ramos atrás.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Mai 2015 às 00:20)

Nortada violenta, o dia acabou com uma rajada máxima de *104 km/h*, valor louco.
Há registo de uma  queda de arvore no bairro de Assunção,Cascais.

A estrada do Guincho deve estar intransitável, refiro-me á zona das dunas.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Mai 2015 às 00:42)

Vendaval brutal, o meu RS virou-se ao contrario, muitas cadeiras de esplanada estão espalhadas no parque de estacionamento, alguns fios de electricidade estão pendurados.
Posso afirmar que é das nortadas mais fortes dos ultimos anos, incrivel a potencia.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Mai 2015 às 00:58)

Começam a surgir as primeiras ocorrências.


----------



## StormRic (19 Mai 2015 às 00:58)

jonas_87 disse:


> Não é preciso tanta altitude, basta Malveira da Serra, por lá os caixotes do lixo já devem estar todos no chão.





jonas_87 disse:


> Rajada de *96,4 km/h*!!!
> Isto começa a ficar perigoso...





jonas_87 disse:


> Capacete enorme na serra, mais uns *mm *de _precipitação oculta_.






jonas_87 disse:


> Nortada violenta, o dia acabou com uma rajada máxima de *104 km/h*, valor louco.



Boas noites

Exactamente, pela primeira vez o vento na Peninha conseguiu deitar-me ao chão . Ao observar como o vento se estava a comportar aqui em Carcavelos, tive que ir lá acima ao fim da tarde visitar a "fábrica do vento" em laboração.
Não consegui medir a velocidade do vento com o Zephyrus, não sei porquê, talvez o telemóvel estivesse com alguma definição do microfone que impedisse o funcionamento correcto da aplicação, nunca passou dos 10m/s (36Km/h).

Além de ter experimentado algumas das rajadas mais fortes que me lembre de ter sentido na Peninha, também vim de lá triste pelo panorama de destruição da floresta, mas que não foi de hoje. Já não ia lá há alguns meses e tenho que verificar quais foram as situações de vento forte que causaram aquele cenário deveras preocupante.

O vento deitou-me ao chão no mirante do ocidente, o pequeno cabeço em frente à Peninha, na direcção do mar, e novamente já no Santuário, no varandim oriental onde só se podia andar agachado. Ao subir o pequeno lanço de escadas desse lado, era preciso travar porque o vento levava-nos pelas escadas acima. A mochila ficava pendurada... para cima. Experiência interessante, se isto são 100Km/h não consigo imaginar como é num furacão a 200Km/h ou mais.
Experimentei fazer uns vídeos, fotos não valia a pena claro, os cimos estavam imersos nas nuvens a partir dos 400m talvez. Ainda tenho que ver se se aproveita alguma coisa. No entanto o vento era altamente selectivo e constante na direcção, só mesmo na crista da serra e virado para norte soprava com a força máxima. Também voltava a soprar muito forte mais abaixo na encosta sul, Malveira da Serra por exemplo, onde realmente os caixotes do lixo andaram a "passear".

O capacete não conseguia produzir precipitação oculta significativa por causa do vento, se pingos havia que se formassem nas copas eram levados pelo vento e raramente chegavam a cair. Essa foto mostra-o bem! Nada de poente pôde ser visto, obviamente, apesar de por vezes ainda se ver o local do sol através do nevoeiro.

Aqui em Carcavelos quando cheguei há uma hora, o vento estava já apenas moderado, mas o cenário de pequenos ramos partidos e folhas pelo chão parecia que tinha havido uma "batalha".


----------



## StormRic (19 Mai 2015 às 01:03)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Dia de cirrus e de algumas nuvens, final da tarde marcado por nuvens características da Nortada, capacete na serra, nebulosidade ao longo da costa a uma velocidade gigante! Pôr do sol foi escondido por estas formações:



 boas fotos e descrição!

Neste momento 16,3ºC/19,9ºC nas estações aqui de Carcavelos sul.

As máximas foram 23,9º/29,3ºC  , claro que estes valores evidenciam um funcionamento incorrecto de uma ou das duas estações.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Mai 2015 às 01:07)

Mais uma...efeitos da nortada violenta.


----------



## Vitor TT (19 Mai 2015 às 01:37)

StormRic disse:


> Boas noites
> 
> Exactamente, pela primeira vez o vento na Peninha conseguiu deitar-me ao chão . Ao observar como o vento se estava a comportar aqui em Carcavelos, tive que ir lá acima ao fim da tarde visitar a "fábrica do vento" em laboração.
> Não consegui medir a velocidade do vento com o Zephyrus, não sei porquê, talvez o telemóvel estivesse com alguma definição do microfone que impedisse o funcionamento correcto da aplicação, nunca passou dos 10m/s (36Km/h).
> ...



Bem, que bruto o vento, pena não ter sido num fds, para ver se bato o recorde de velocidade com o meu anemómetro, ou melhor tentar, pois com os meus 65 kg não deve ser fácil , por aqui em casa na mesma, os cabos "dançam" que sei lá, ao inicio da noite ainda tentei medir o vento, mas estava vestido com uma camisinha fina, a verão porque em casa estão 26º e na rua já estavam 16º. ainda assim em alguns segundos registei quase 30km/h e é entre parede e muro de 3 mts, amanhã ( ou melhor logo ) se, se justificar vou levar o anemómetro comigo e ir a Amoreira.


----------



## StormRic (19 Mai 2015 às 02:02)

Vitor TT disse:


> Bem, que bruto o vento, pena não ter sido num fds, para ver se bato o recorde de velocidade com o meu anemómetro, ou melhor tentar, pois com os meus 65 kg não deve ser fácil , por aqui em casa na mesma, os cabos "dançam" que sei lá, ao inicio da noite ainda tentei medir o vento, mas estava vestido com uma camisinha fina, a verão porque em casa estão 26º e na rua já estavam 16º. ainda assim em alguns segundos registei quase 30km/h e é entre parede e muro de 3 mts, amanhã ( ou melhor logo ) se, se justificar vou levar o anemómetro comigo e ir a Amoreira.



É de um anemómetro assim como o teu que eu preciso . Pois, fiquei um pouco surpreendido como é que o vento estava a levar a melhor sobre os 90 Kg (mochila incluída!) e tive pena de não poder medi-lo. Lá em cima até nem estava frio ou talvez a actividade de lutar contra o vento fizesse aquecer e por isso não sentisse, mas nem tive os dedos gelados como normalmente acontece.
Na subida pela vertente oes-sudoeste o vento não era particularmente muito forte porque não era a crista exactamente transversal à direcção de onde soprava. Pelas 18h o tecto do capacete estava pelos 450m e depois desceu. Houve ainda algumas abertas de sol durante a subida.

Nesta altura aqui em Carcavelos parece que voltam as rajadas fortes. Céu nublado por estratocumlus ou fractus a correrem na direcção do vento de norte.

16,0ºC/74% e 19,6ºC/64% ; 17,5ºC na minha varanda.

Edição: ficam aqui alguns vídeos HD do vento na Peninha ontem e que me parecem aproveitáveis, se houver mais ponho no tópico A Fábrica do Vento. Peço desculpa mas por motivos óbvios os vídeos estão todos muito tremidos.
O som também é interessante... mas quem ouve um, ouviu todos


----------



## Thomar (19 Mai 2015 às 08:12)

Belos vídeos StormRic, dá para perceber bem a intensidade de vento com que soprava. 
Até parece uma tempestade de inverno, só falta a chuva!


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Mai 2015 às 10:38)

StormRic disse:


> É de um anemómetro assim como o teu que eu preciso . Pois, fiquei um pouco surpreendido como é que o vento estava a levar a melhor sobre os 90 Kg (mochila incluída!) e tive pena de não poder medi-lo. Lá em cima até nem estava frio ou talvez a actividade de lutar contra o vento fizesse aquecer e por isso não sentisse, mas nem tive os dedos gelados como normalmente acontece.
> Na subida pela vertente oes-sudoeste o vento não era particularmente muito forte porque não era a crista exactamente transversal à direcção de onde soprava. Pelas 18h o tecto do capacete estava pelos 450m e depois desceu. Houve ainda algumas abertas de sol durante a subida.
> 
> Nesta altura aqui em Carcavelos parece que voltam as rajadas fortes. Céu nublado por estratocumlus ou fractus a correrem na direcção do vento de norte.
> ...


Que medo!  Devi haver aí uma estação meteorológica!!!! Iria registar rajadas significativamente altas! Bons vídeos


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Mai 2015 às 10:40)

Rajada de *78,8 km/h* às 8h40, pico da Nortada já chegou ou chegará brevemente!


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Mai 2015 às 11:28)

Por aqui a nortada parece que nao quer tirar féria, continua a soprar de forma moderada, a temperatura segue amena a rondar os 20ºC.
O vento teima em arrancar os tutores das árvores, assim como os seus fios de amarração. Por aqui tem de estar tudo bem amarradinho, se nao o vento parte os ramos todos.


----------



## StormRic (19 Mai 2015 às 16:16)

Boas tardes

Nortada forte voltou durante a noite.
Ao amanhecer o céu estava coberto de estratocumulus, o vento continuava. Rapidamente as nuvens foram dissipando-se ou levadas pelo vento.

Céu totalmente limpo agora, nem um laivo de cirrus ou sequer nuvens baixas no horizonte, bastante neblina/bruma que torna a visibilidade da Arrábida e Cabo sem detalhes.

As rajadas fortes ou muito fortes são intervaladas com períodos de vento apenas moderado.

Temperaturas mínimas, atingidas cerca da 7H30 ou pouco depois, 14,5ºC/17,6ºC, as duas estações não conseguem pôr-se de acordo por isso a fiabilidade destas medições é baixa, nem se sabe qual escolher.
Neste momento 18,2ºC/21,2ºC com 50%/47% de humidade relativa. Os três graus de diferença quase permanente entre as duas estações não são conciliáveis com a distância de menos de 100m entre as duas localizações, a explicação deverá estar nas condições de instalação e exposição ou mesmo de aferição. Temperatura aqui na varanda 21,3ºC 

O mar está calmo, nem sequer bastante picado pelo vento, dias atrás estava muito mais.
Ainda não vi levantarem-se nuvens de poeira como ontem.


----------



## StormRic (19 Mai 2015 às 16:39)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Por aqui tem de estar tudo bem amarradinho, se nao o vento parte os ramos todos.



Já pensei que essa poderia ser uma forma de tentar conservar muitas árvores da Serra de Sintra enquanto não volta a crescer a floresta replantada. Ontem vi que desapareceram mais algumas árvores que eu conhecia desde a infância, já nessa altura de grande porte, portanto centenárias. Focada apenas no abate e substituição das espécies invasoras, não nativas ou tradicionais, a Parques de Sintra nada fez para conservar os muitos exemplares monumentais de todas as espécies, autóctones ou não. A floresta ficou rarefeita, fragilizada e a devastação pelo vento inicia-se junto das áreas de intervenção, das estradas, das clareiras abertas e propaga-se num efeito de dominó. Árvores que cresceram rodeadas pela floresta densa vêem-se agora expostas a ventos para os quais o seu sistema de raízes não as preparou: tombam inteiras, desenraizadas. A devastação da floresta no cimo, especialmente na zona ocidental, da Peninha ao Monge é imparável, mas observa-se por toda a serra, inclusivamente no próprio Parque da Pena cuja destruição vai continuar sem serem precisos novos eventos como o do ciclone Gong de 19 de Janeiro de 2013. A perda das árvores mais altas traz também a diminuição da precipitação oculta, isto é, aquela que cai das copas altas por deposição do nevoeiro. A vegetação mais baixa e o  solo perdem assim a humidade que mesmo durante o verão sustentava a cobertura verde do solo. O aspecto ontem em algumas zonas era já mais seco do que normalmente durante o verão.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Mai 2015 às 16:43)

Boa tarde ao Forum...

Estou a pensar ir à caça dessas duas estações no fim de semana... vou tentar encontrá-las... não há-de ser dificil.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Mai 2015 às 17:02)

Boas tardes,
Sigo com nortada bem agressiva pois claro.

Apos consulta da lista de ocorrências das duas principais corporações de bombeiros da zona, relativas a violenta nortada que tem assolado a zona, fiz o seguinte apanhado:

Quedas de árvore: *5
*
1- Hora: *22:20*   data: *18/05/2015*  local: *Bairro de Assunção, Cascais*
2- Hora: *00:38*  data: *19/05/2015*  local: *Aldeia de Juzo,Alcabideche*
3- Hora: *05:03  *data: *19/05/2015* local: *Alcoitão, Alcabideche*
4- Hora: *12:05*  data: *19/05/2015* local: *Bairro de São José, Cascais*
5- Hora: *15:27*  data: *19/05/2015* local: *Cascais
*
Corte/ Remoção de Elementos em Risco de Queda: *1*

1- Hora: *00:41* data: *19/05/2015* local: *Alcabideche*

Desabamento Estruturas Edificadas:* 2*

1- Hora: *9:54* data: *19/05/2015* local: *Alcabideche*
2- Hora: *10:10* data: *19/05/2015* local: *Alcabideche*

Queda de elementos de construção em Estrutura Edificada: *2*

1- Hora: *10:59* data: *19/05/2015* local: *Alcoitão,Alcabideche*
2- Hora: *11:00* data: *19/05/2015* local: *Alcoitão,Alcabideche*


Até ao momento, rajada máxima de *92,5 km/h.

*


jonas_87 disse:


> É bom que o IPMA tenha noção o que se está a passar nesta zona.
> Esta tarde alteraram o aviso de rajada maxima de 70 km/h para 70/80 km/h, vamos ver os proximos "edits" no aviso..




Como tinha dito ontem, o IPMA voltou a actualizar/editar o aviso, e subiu para laranja, era mais que obvio que tal acontecesse.... ha muitos anos que não me lembro de ver uma nortada tão violenta como a de ontem...

Só não caiem mais arvores devido a estas estarem habituados ao vento forte constante, menos mal.
Estes ventos no interior causariam muito mais estragos.


----------



## StormRic (19 Mai 2015 às 17:22)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Estou a pensar ir à caça dessas duas estações no fim de semana... vou tentar encontrá-las... não há-de ser dificil.




Eu já tentei e não consegui vê-las , observei os telhados, terraços, os poucos espaços térreos, nada. Se conseguires encontrá-las diz


----------



## StormRic (19 Mai 2015 às 17:34)

jonas_87 disse:


> Apos consulta da lista de ocorrências das duas principais corporações de bombeiros da zona, relativas a violenta nortada que tem assolado a zona, fiz o seguinte apanhado:



Bom trabalho. A subida do aviso para laranja devia, obviamente, já ter acontecido ontem a partir do fim da tarde mas ainda assim é positivo e justifica-se. As rajadas de 100 Km/h de ontem ficam históricas, por ocorrerem numa situação não tempestuosa mas de normal gradiente térmico/barométrico entre o oceano/anticiclone e a península/zona depressionária típica.

18,0ºC/20,9ºC neste momento.

As rajdas estão um pouco mais fortes. Mar mais picado. Algumas revoadas de pó.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Mai 2015 às 17:38)

StormRic disse:


> Bom trabalho. A subida do aviso para laranja devia, obviamente, já ter acontecido ontem a partir do fim da tarde mas ainda assim é positivo e justifica-se. As rajadas de 100 Km/h de ontem ficam históricas, por ocorrerem numa situação não tempestuosa mas de normal gradiente térmico/barométrico entre o oceano/anticiclone e a península/zona depressionária típica.
> 
> 18,0ºC/20,9ºC neste momento.
> 
> As rajdas estão um pouco mais fortes. Mar mais picado. Algumas revoadas de pó.



Ontem quando vi os valores de 100 km/h não acreditei, mas assim que saí a rua, e vi que o meu vizinho ficou com parte dos estores torcidos, percebi que a nortada estava violenta, demasiado diga-se.

A nortada está acelerar por aqui, estou tentado a subir a Peninha.
Neste momento, não ha qualquer capacete.


----------



## StormRic (19 Mai 2015 às 17:42)

jonas_87 disse:


> A nortada está acelerar por aqui, estou tentado a subir a Peninha.
> Neste momento, não ha qualquer capacete.



Seria interessante , hoje não consigo ir lá, mas gostava de poder comparar entre com e sem capacete. Noto que a direcção aqui tende para o NNE, talvez isso já não arraste suficiente ar marítimo para condensar no capacete. Na verdade sobre o oceano também não há qualquer nuvem ao largo.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Mai 2015 às 17:51)

StormRic disse:


> Seria interessante , hoje não consigo ir lá, mas gostava de poder comparar entre com e sem capacete. Noto que a direcção aqui tende para o NNE, talvez isso já não arraste suficiente ar marítimo para condensar no capacete. Na verdade sobre o oceano também não há qualquer nuvem ao largo.



Nessa imagem ve-se umas nuvens sobre a serra, aqui tens a foto:
Estão practicamente estáticas, curioso.







Ha pouco, rajada de *88 km/h*


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Mai 2015 às 17:56)

Mais uma ocorrência, aqui ao lado.


----------



## david 6 (19 Mai 2015 às 19:21)

Lisboa está arder ali para aqueles lados 

PS: incendio urbano em Campolide, Lisboa


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Mai 2015 às 19:39)

Aqui para a minha zona, parece que a nortada também tem dado trabalho aos bombeiros, com a queda de árvores.
18-05-2015 - 21h07 - saída de VFCI para corte de árvore em Alcorriol
18-05-2015 - 19h45 - saída de VFCI para queda de árvore em Torres Novas

A nortada continua a soprar, ás vezes para de soprar durante uns 5/10 minutos, mas depois logo volta em força, de forma moderda, sem materia para medir o vento, mas diria que as rajadas tem sido superiores a 70 km/h. As árvores com este dias sucessivos de vento moderado, começam ficar fustigadas, e até podem resistir, mas depois para o inverno, já estão mais fragilizadas, e aí sim podem já nao resistir. Como diz o ditado "o que nao mata mói".


----------



## StormRic (19 Mai 2015 às 19:40)

jonas_87 disse:


> Nessa imagem ve-se umas nuvens sobre a serra, aqui tens a foto:
> Estão practicamente estáticas, curioso.



 boa! Estava curioso de saber como se apresentava a Serra, eu via aqueles pontinhos brancos na imagem mas pensei que eram artefactos do jpg, mesmo assim fiquei na dúvida.
Elas são um capacete residual que se forma mais acima do normal pois o ar menos húmido que o habitual só encontra o ponto de orvalho a essa altitude. Mesmo assim é a crista da onda de vento que mantém a sua formação estática, em contínua renovação.

17,2ºC/20º,5C


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Mai 2015 às 19:45)

Nortada forte também por aqui, com as rajadas a ultrapassarem os 50km/h com bastante regularidade.

Muita areia no ar, imensas nuvens de poeira principalmente visto do cimo da Atalaia para leste, a visibilidade é fraca devido ao excesso de pó no ar.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Mai 2015 às 19:48)

Rajada de *92 km/h *agora mesmo.

Video feito ha pouco.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Mai 2015 às 20:01)

Quintal da casa aqui ao lado.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Mai 2015 às 20:10)

Na Amadora, terra do vento, sentiam-se rajadas a cada meio minuto ou menos, diria que dar ordem de +60km/h, sendo que se houvesse uma estação para registar o vento acredito que houvessem rajadas perto dos 100 km/h. O vento fez cair centenas de ramos, folhas, plásticos por todo o lado. O pó é muito menos visto que na ultima semana e ontem o pó foi quase todo varrido. Numa paragem de autocarros o tecto ia caindo, bem como luzes e sinais na estrada.

Máxima: *21,2ºC *(Obviamente se não houvesse vento teria sido bastante mais alta)
Vento (média):* 50km/h*!


----------



## StormRic (19 Mai 2015 às 20:15)

jonas_87 disse:


> Rajada de *92 km/h *agora mesmo.
> 
> Video feito ha pouco.



 isso por aí está selvagem!
Na altura desse vídeo consegues avaliar a velocidade do vento?

Aqui em Carcavelos parece mais calmo, embora esta zona até é relativamente protegida pois é baixa, tem a mata próxima e o bairro com prédios de três ou mais andares.
Vê-se que o vento vai mais forte a umas centenas de metros da costa, onde o mar já está mesmo picado:

Três horas atrás:





Há pouco mais de uma hora:





off-topic: os navios são o MV Horizon da Croisières de France e o gigantesco Anthem of the Seas, um dos maiores navios de cruzeiros do mundo (348m)


16,2ºC/19,4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Mai 2015 às 20:27)

StormRic disse:


> isso por aí está selvagem!
> Na latura desse vídeo consegues avaliar a velocidade do vento?



O vento devia soprar a 60 km/h, principalmente lá fundo, na zona das arvores, junto a A16, o tal corredor que falei ha uns tempos atras, uma estação instalada lá é que era.
Só mais um exemplo, tenho um vaso com hortelã na varanda exposta ao vento, que foi arrancada pela nortada.


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Mai 2015 às 20:33)

jonas_87 disse:


> O vento devia soprar a 60 km/h, principalmente lá fundo, na zona das arvores, junto a A16, o tal corredor que falei ha uns tempos atras.
> Só mais um exemplo, tenho um vaso com hortelã na varanda exposta ao vento, que foi arrancada pela nortada.



@jonas_87 Da maneira que a nortada ataca essa zona , se tivesses uma estação em tua casa , tinhas valores incríveis 

Porque se a estação Pai do Vento , já regista valores notáveis , aí na tua zona terias valores brutais


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Mai 2015 às 20:46)

Joaopaulo disse:


> @jonas_87 Da maneira que a nortada ataca essa zona , se tivesses uma estação em tua casa , tinhas valores incríveis
> 
> Por se a estação Pai do Vento , já regista valores notáveis , aí na tua zona terias valores brutais



Sim é verdade, tenho que pensar nisso seriamente, quem sabe, ainda neste verão.
Ontem esqueci-me de dizer que essa estação do Pai do Vento está instalada no topo de um prédio, a uns 25 metros do solo.
A de Alcabideche (agora off) está a uns 5/6 metros do solo.
Estes pormenores têm de ser levados em conta.
Em principio, se eu instalasse a estação no topo do meu predio, teria valores mais altos que as duas estações. Ficaria instalada a cota 135/ 140  metros.
_______________

T.máxima de hoje: *16,0ºC*
Só para recordar que no Domingo registei uma minima de *21,5ºC*


----------



## david 6 (19 Mai 2015 às 20:51)

realmente o vento está agreste, não tenho como o medir aqui em Lisboa, mas nota se bem a bater nos estoros da janela


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Mai 2015 às 21:02)

Rajadas na ordem dos 80 km/h.

Nova ocorrencia.


----------



## Geopower (19 Mai 2015 às 21:46)

Por Telheiras continua o vento forte com rajadas. Temperatura actual: 16,4 (em descida).

Extremos do dia:
23.6 ºC
15.6ºC


----------



## Prates (19 Mai 2015 às 22:17)

Boa noite a temperatura vai já nos 14ºc e o vento continua com rajadas fortes.


----------



## StormRic (19 Mai 2015 às 22:49)

Troposfera em directo, tornado quase no chão, não percam!


----------



## Vitor TT (19 Mai 2015 às 23:22)

Numa passagem por Arroja de manhã, estavam muitos ramos espalhados, parecia que tinha havido um desbaste, no entanto esteve mais calmo, por agora ( 13,0º ) a temperatura já mais baixa que ontem ( +- 15º ) por esta hora.

como arranjei um télélé android usado, instalei o Zephyrus e tenho de o testar e comparar, pena é que a medida nesta versão seja em m/s, mas como posso calibrar o anemómetro em m/s assim posso comparar directamente, agora preciso é de vento , ou no próximo fds ir até a fabrica do vento.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mai 2015 às 07:49)

Boas,

Vento forte.Algum frio.
Rajada máxima do dia:* 88,5 km/h* (03:19)
T.actual:* 12,2ºC

*
Segundo o *GFS*, logo a tarde a nortada volta acelerar.


----------



## Geopower (20 Mai 2015 às 08:45)

bom dia. 16,8*C. Vento moderado de NW. Céu limpo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Mai 2015 às 12:00)

Por aqui a nortada acalmou um bocado, mas de vez em quando lá se faz ouvir, com uma rajada moderada.
A mínima foi bem fresca, também devido ao vento, porque a partir do meio da tarde, já nao se consegue andar de t-shirt.
Mínima de 12ºC
actual de 22.9ºC


----------



## AnDré (20 Mai 2015 às 13:17)

Vitor TT disse:


> Numa passagem por Arroja de manhã, estavam muitos ramos espalhados, parecia que tinha havido um desbaste, no entanto esteve mais calmo, por agora ( 13,0º ) a temperatura já mais baixa que ontem ( +- 15º ) por esta hora.



Onde eu moro, junto à Prio, a Avenida comporta-se como um verdadeiro corredor de vento.
E na segunda à noite/madrugada de 3ªfeira esteve algo agreste.
Estava mais vento do que em Caneças, a 300m de altitude.

Já agora, um vídeo ontem, do Guincho:
https://www.facebook.com/pratass/videos/o.165735113558684/1111642445517529/


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mai 2015 às 13:27)

AnDré disse:


> Já agora, um vídeo ontem, do Guincho:
> https://www.facebook.com/pratass/videos/o.165735113558684/1111642445517529/



Bom registo, nestas situações de nortada violenta acontece sempre isto, presenciei _in loco_ o mesmo no passado dia 23 Março. Aliás, não é preciso muito vento para tal acontecer, basta vento moderado a forte, que as bermas da estrada ficam logo com areia, fruto das dunas estarem á cota da estrada.
Sou da opinião que a protecção civil de Cascais devia estar muito mais atenta a este fenomeno, da acumulação da areia na estrada do Guincho...prevenção,é para isso que eles servem, digo eu.


----------



## DaniFR (20 Mai 2015 às 14:24)

Boa tarde

Mínima de *5,7ºC*

Temperatura actual: *19,9ºC*


----------



## StormRic (20 Mai 2015 às 17:18)

Boas tardes

Madrugada bem mais fria com mínimas de 12,7ºC/15,3ºC pela altura do nascer do sol. Inclino-me mais para a representatividade do primeiro valor, em vez do segundo, para esta zona; na varanda (12m acima do solo) registei 13,5ºC.

Céu com cirrus, vento moderado, algumas rajadas mas o mar está calmo, nem sequer pela ondulação o aviso amarelo se aplica a este trecho da costa. Estará diferente certamente assim que se dobra o Cabo Raso e o Cabo da Roca para norte.

Bruma fraca/neblina sobre o horizonte de terra/oceano.

As máximas foram atingidas pouco depois das 15h, 20,6ºC. Na outra estação nota-se claramente a correlação com a culminação do sol, teve a máxima de 23,0ºC cerca das 12h30m, uma hora antes da máxima altura; desceu e teve um segundo máximo relativo à mesma hora da outra estação, ou seja, o momento em que o ar está normalmente o mais aquecido, 22,3ºC.

A humidade relativa variou entre os 72%/65% antes do nascer do sol e os 39%/41% pela hora de maior calor.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mai 2015 às 18:54)

Boas

Forte nortada, a ultima rajada mais intensa, foi registadas às 18:16, rajada de *76 km/h.*


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Mai 2015 às 19:57)

Máxima:* 23,2ºC*
Mínima: *12,2ºC*

Dia de cirrus e céu limpo. Tempo acalmou bastante, pela madrugada ainda se sentiam rajadas elevadas mas pelo amanhecer acalmou bem como ao longo da tarde, mas parece que se está a intensificar um pouco mais com rajadas na ordem dos 60km/h. 
Rajada máxima:* 77,8 km/h*

É interessante ver como a Nortada baixa a temperatura do mar, na semana passada estavam 18-19ºC e já está nos 15ºC, impressionante! Pelo contrário no Algarve continuam nos 19-20ºC mas a água promete subir em todo o país com a acalmia do vento.

Rajadas máximas de ontem:
Cabo Carvoeiro - *81 km/h *
Lisboa - *78,8 km/h*


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mai 2015 às 20:11)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Rajadas máximas de ontem:
> Cabo Carvoeiro - *81 km/h *
> Lisboa - *78,8 km/h*



É uma pena a estação do Cabo Raso estar off, por lá as rajadas devem ter andado nos 100 km/h. 
Acredito que no resumo mensal de Maio irá aparecer a estação do Cabo da Roca  com a rajada máxima(valores na ordem dos 110 km/h) mais elevada da rede IPMA,  dia 18/19 de Maio,vamos ver.


----------



## StormRic (20 Mai 2015 às 20:23)

A situação de vento intenso, insolação intensa, baixa humidade, e temperaturas acima dos valores normais terão agravado a extrema falta de chuva pelas regiões do interior norte e centro mais a leste e toda a região a sul do vale do Tejo, incluindo litoral centro a sul do Cabo Carvoeiro e região sul. Um Maio terrível para agravar a seca nessas regiões, mas de que pouco se fala.

Resumo da precipitação até à data nesta mensagem:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/monitorizacao-clima-de-portugal-2015.8057/page-8#post-489785


----------



## StormRic (21 Mai 2015 às 06:26)

Bom dia

Umas imagens de ontem dia 20 para começar o dia com cor:

Azul, pois claro:





Mar calmo perto da costa, apesar da nortada, para passeios na Gaivota do Mar:





Finalmente ao poente algumas nuvens baixas correndo pela nortada, e sempre os cirrus que se adensam mais ao fim do dia:















Lua a iniciar o quarto crescente, com coroa, Vénus com coroa também devido aos cirrus, Júpiter bem mais acima, à esquerda:





A noite foi mais calma. sem rajadas de vento.

Estamos neste momento com a temperatura mínima de 13,1ºC.
Humidade relativa de 71%, vento fraco de NNE, cirrus no horizonte rosado com alguma neblina, vê-se a Arrábida e o Cabo apesar do véu.

O sol está a nascer neste momento.


----------



## Geopower (21 Mai 2015 às 09:02)

bom dia. 18,7*C. Céu limpo. Vento moderado.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Mai 2015 às 12:24)

Boas,

Dia mais ameno que os anteriores, fruto do enfraquecimento do vento e actual quadrante, NE.
*22ºC* aqui no centro de Cascais.
Ao final da tarde regressa a nortada, esse cenario vai perdurar nos proximos dias, e não vejo fim á vista.


----------



## StormRic (21 Mai 2015 às 17:15)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ao final da tarde regressa a nortada, esse cenario vai perdurar nos proximos dias, e não vejo fim á vista.



Já cá chegou, mas comparada com os dias anteriores é modesta, fraca a moderada. Virou para nor-noroeste fixo.
E a previsão oficial é tal como dizes, sem fim à vista, pelo menos para este mês:





Céu limpo, bruma fraca sobre terra, muito boa visibilidade com cores e detalhe para a Arrábida e Cabo. Neblina ténue com céu levemente esbranquiçado.
Mar muito calmo, a nortada não lhe pegou.

A temperatura máxima  e humidade relativa mínima ocorreu cerca das 15 horas, 25,3ºC/28% e 25,4ºC/30%. Nesta segunda estação a máxima esteve atrasada meia hora, depois do extremo de humidade e dos extremos da primeira estação; a humidade entretanto já tinha subido para 40%. O registo de temperatura desta estação continua a suscitar dúvidas.

Numa impressão meramente pessoal eu diria que o Maio típico, este ano não existiu, passámos de uma primeira semana mais própria de Março ou Abril para a situação presente desde então e que mais parece de Junho/Julho!
A zona de Sintra/Cascais/Lisboa, quer se queira quer não, já está em seca que eu acho ser severa na área de Sintra.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Mai 2015 às 20:11)

A nortada ainda se fez sentir ao longo de todo o dia, embora com menos intensidade, a temperatura apesar disso foi amena.
Máxima de 31.5ºC
mínima de 14.1ºC
actual- 24.5ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Mai 2015 às 20:39)

Vento forte a muito forte hoje na praia dos Supertubos, e igualmente no Cabo Carvoeiro.


----------



## Geopower (21 Mai 2015 às 22:33)

Boa noite. temperatura actual:19.8ºC 
Vento moderado de NW. 

Extremos do dia:
26,5ºC
15,2ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Mai 2015 às 23:15)

Boas noites,

T.actual: *17,5ºC*
Nortada moderada a forte.
Rajada máxima: *76,3 km/h

*
Fiz ha pouco uma curta viagem Serra das Minas(Sintra) - Alcabideche(Cascais), a temperatura practicamente não se alterou,  quase sempre nos *16ºC*, só a partir do Autodromo do Estoril é que passou para os *17ºC*.


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Mai 2015 às 23:17)

StormRic disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Umas imagens de ontem dia 20 para começar o dia com cor:
> 
> ...


Muito bonitas!


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Mai 2015 às 23:22)

Máxima: *27,2ºC *
Minima: *13,7ºC*

Vento com rajadas moderadas de 30 a 40 km/h, sendo que por vezes quando não se sentia o vento quase que se fritava ao sol, abafado.

Estou a testar a aplicação Zephyrus no meu telemóvel, por enquanto os valores parecem ser fiáveis, passei pelas ruas mais ventosas da Amadora e Queluz e correspondem às rajadas furiosas dessas ruas... Não graças à nortada, mas por serem "corredores" de vento. Mais noticias para breve!


----------



## StormRic (21 Mai 2015 às 23:24)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> T.actual: *17,5ºC*
> Nortada moderada a forte.
> ...



Será que a nortada tem influência nessa regularização das temperaturas? Eu penso que sim, afinal se o ar correr e se misturar rapidamente por efeito do vento, não tem tempo para aquecer ou arrefecer devido a efeitos locais.


----------



## StormRic (21 Mai 2015 às 23:29)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Máxima: *27,2ºC *
> Minima: *13,7ºC*
> 
> Vento com rajadas moderadas de 30 a 40 km/h, sendo que por vezes quando não se sentia o vento quase que se fritava ao sol, abafado.
> ...



Eu só senti um bloqueio no valor à volta dos 10 m/s quando claramente o vento estava muito mais forte. Até esse valor parecia funcionar bem. Poderá ser um efeito de limitação automática do ruído do vento no microfone pelo próprio telemóvel. E como a aplicação Zephyrus deve funcionar através da frequência do som produzido pelo vento no microfone, pode estar aí a explicação. Tenho que descobrir se é possível eliminar a atenuação automática do ruído do vento, se é que ela existe.

Entretanto, neste momento aqui em Carcavelos sul:
18,3ºC / 48% e 20,9ºC / 47%.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Mai 2015 às 23:30)

StormRic disse:


> Será que a nortada tem influência nessa regularização das temperaturas? Eu penso que sim, afinal se o ar correr e se misturar rapidamente por efeito do vento, não tem tempo para aquecer ou arrefecer devido a efeitos locais.



Sim claramente que está relacionado com o vento moderado em todo o lado, nem na zona do Ramalhão, havia qualquer arrefecimento, neste caso nem o factor altitude (cota 240 mts) se fez sentir na temperatura.
Junto a vertente norte da serra, na zona de Janas já existem estações nos 12ºC, como sabemos por lá a nortada tem fraca expressão.
Talvez no Pisão, a temperatura ande pela mesma ordem.


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Mai 2015 às 23:32)

Acho que já posso considerar a estação da Amadora como morta, óbito no dia 07/05/2015  Vou tentar passar pela estação para ver o que aconteceu.
Já agora também podemos considerar o radar de Coruche, há semanas e semanas que não funciona... a sorte é não haver chuva.

Visto que parece que não vem mais chuva, mostro já esta desgraça de valor:
Precipitação Mensal Maio - *3,6 mm  (Amadora)*
Em relação aos normais de 1980-2010, a média é de 53,6mm para Lisboa 
Não chove há 17 dias, e precipitação mais +3mm diários não se vê há 25 dias!  Isto agravará a seca severamente.


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Mai 2015 às 23:34)

StormRic disse:


> Eu só senti um bloqueio no valor à volta dos 10 m/s quando claramente o vento estava muito mais forte. Até esse valor parecia funcionar bem. Poderá ser um efeito de limitação automática do ruído do vento no microfone pelo próprio telemóvel. E como a aplicação Zephyrus deve funcionar através da frequência do som produzido pelo vento no microfone, pode estar aí a explicação. Tenho que descobrir se é possível eliminar a atenuação automática do ruído do vento, se é que ela existe.
> 
> Entretanto, neste momento aqui em Carcavelos sul:
> 18,3ºC / 48% e 20,9ºC / 47%.


Por acaso no meu telemovel já registou 15,6 m/s, acho que é capaz de mais, pelo menos o máximo da aplicação é 20m/s


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Mai 2015 às 23:36)

Boa minima em Seiça, *5,6ºC*, neste momento já vai nos *9,8ºC*

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISANTARM3#history


----------



## StormRic (21 Mai 2015 às 23:39)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Por acaso no meu telemovel já registou 15,6 m/s, acho que é capaz de mais, pelo menos o máximo da aplicação é 20m/s



Essa é uma informação bastante útil, significa que tenho de procurar resolver o problema no meu telemóvel.


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Mai 2015 às 23:39)

Acho que a imagem da trovoada já não é necessária no topo do fórum!  Mais vale pôr um deserto...


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Mai 2015 às 23:52)

Esta estação, a par de outras(Quinta do Conde,Seiça,Tomar e Barreira de Água) regista a brisa proveniente da inversão térmica, visto que está instalada num valeiro junto ao vale do Lis.
Boa minima, na ultima madrugada, *5,5ºC*







http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTUGA89#history


----------



## homem do mar (22 Mai 2015 às 00:06)

Boas a máxima do ano verificou-se no domingo (17 de Maio) hoje a máxima foi de 27.7 
Os próximos dia a temperatura deverá rondar os 30 e o vento vai perdendo cada vez mais intensidade


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Mai 2015 às 00:09)

Rajada de *52 km/h*, o vento não larga esta zona, tenho que instalar um pequeno aerogerador em vez de uma estação 

*17,1ºC*


----------



## Tufao André (22 Mai 2015 às 01:01)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Vento com rajadas moderadas de 30 a 40 km/h, sendo que por vezes quando não se sentia o vento quase que se fritava ao sol, abafado.
> 
> Estou a testar a aplicação Zephyrus no meu telemóvel, por enquanto os valores parecem ser fiáveis, passei pelas ruas mais ventosas da Amadora e Queluz e correspondem às rajadas furiosas dessas ruas... Não graças à nortada, mas por serem "corredores" de vento. Mais noticias para breve!



Olha muito útil aqui na minha zona também que forma autênticos corredores de vento incríveis, ainda por cima sendo bastante descampada a norte!


----------



## celsomartins84 (22 Mai 2015 às 01:19)

Boa noite..
A partir de hoje vou começar a reportar a partir da Dinamarca, (Copenhaga e Hornbaek), e no tópico apropriado..
Pelo menos lá chove quase todos os dias


----------



## StormRic (22 Mai 2015 às 07:29)

Bom dia

Mínima de 16,1ºC cerca das 3:30 com humidade máxima de 57%.
17,2ºC e 41% neste momento. Vento fraco de norte. Neblina fraca. Alguns cirrus dispersos. Mar calmíssimo e azulíssimo.

Ontem começou finalmente a ver-se andorinhas a chegar em grande número. Um bando de cerca de duas dezenas fez o reconhecimento tradicional do campo e das redondezas, com os habituais voos rasantes às varandas.
Está instalado o verão.


----------



## Geopower (22 Mai 2015 às 08:57)

bom dia. 20,4*C. Céu limpo com alguns cirrus. Vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Mai 2015 às 10:12)

Boas,

Sigo com vento moderado de leste, e *21ºC*, sol aquece e bem.
Local: centro de Cascais
_______

Excelente minima em Seiça,Ourem: *4,6ºC* 

Boa inversão no vale da ribeira de Colares.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Mai 2015 às 15:09)

Por aqui a nortada de vez em quando lá vem uma rajada com mais força, a temperatura está amena com 30.5ºC.
Fez agora mesmo um remoinho, é  como lhe chamamos e levantou uma boa quantidade de palha que está junta pronta para ser enfardada, a estrada está cheia de resto de palha.


----------



## JTavares (22 Mai 2015 às 18:54)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Boa noite..
> A partir de hoje vou começar a reportar a partir da Dinamarca, (Copenhaga e Hornbaek)


Porquê se não for indescrição?


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Mai 2015 às 19:07)

Boas tardes,

Sigo com forte nortada e *17,9ºC
*
T.máxima de hoje:* 23,5ºC
*
A rajada máxima do dia foi registado ha pouco, *64 km/h*, este valor pode ser batido nas próximas horas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Mai 2015 às 22:59)

Máxima: *28,3ºC*
Mínima: *16,1ºC
*
De louvar a previsão de céu limpo até dia 31 de Maio em Lisboa, e temperaturas a rondar os 30ºC, diria que estamos já no Verão... Será que terá consequências?
Fiquei estupefacto com a minima de 1ºC em Montalegre!


----------



## Vitor TT (23 Mai 2015 às 00:35)

StormRic disse:


> Eu só senti um bloqueio no valor à volta dos 10 m/s quando claramente o vento estava muito mais forte. Até esse valor parecia funcionar bem. Poderá ser um efeito de limitação automática do ruído do vento no microfone pelo próprio telemóvel. E como a aplicação Zephyrus deve funcionar através da frequência do som produzido pelo vento no microfone, pode estar aí a explicação. Tenho que descobrir se é possível eliminar a atenuação automática do ruído do vento, se é que ela existe.
> 
> Entretanto, neste momento aqui em Carcavelos sul:
> 18,3ºC / 48% e 20,9ºC / 47%.



Eu também comecei a testar essa aplicação, mas não passou dos 7 m/s, na quarta-feira passada dei um saltinho aos "meus" postos de observação e levei o anemómetro para comparar, neste cheguei pelo menos aos 10 m/s, mas com a app, não passava dos 5 - 6 m/s, é um modelo antigo, não sei se tem algo a ver, mas também o vento não era constante e mudava um pouco de direcção, só que comecei a gelar, uma temp. de 13º  ou menos, e um windchill de 7º , e desisti, agora o vento acalmou e bem e claro a aquecer, tenho de esperar por vento mais constante para novamente comparar,
estou na margem sul, vento quase nulo e temperatura de 15,8º,


----------



## david 6 (23 Mai 2015 às 13:05)

*27.5ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Mai 2015 às 13:39)

Boas sigo com 27,5 graus céu limpo e vento fraco e moderado. 
Local: Alcochete


----------



## StormRic (23 Mai 2015 às 16:01)

Boas tardes

Ontem *dia 22*, temperatura máxima de *26,0ºC* com humidade relativa mínima em simultâneo de *25%*, pelas 15h na Rua da Alemanha; na Rua da Bélgica 26,5ºC / 30% pouco depois das 14h.
O céu manteve-se limpo e o vento de norte fraco a moderado, sem rajadas significativas.

Hoje *dia 23*:
Mínima de *16,5ºC* pelas 5h; HR máxima de *53%* pouco depois das 4h, na Rua da Alemanha; 51% cerca das 2h e TMín. de 19,2ºC ao nascer do sol na Rua da Bélgica.

Dia de hoje semelhante ao de ontem, céu limpo, bruma sobre terra, vento moderado com rajadas mais fortes. Nota-se o mar picado a cerca de um quilómetro da costa.
Sensação térmica de calor semelhante, um pouco menos seco.
Um único cumulus humilis minúsculo sobre a Arrábida.

24,9ºC / 26,3ºC com 35% / 38% neste momento. Mar calmo, bandeira verde, grande afluência.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Mai 2015 às 20:05)

Boas

T.maxima:* 23,8ºC*

Sigo com forte nortada e *17,4ºC
___________
*
Esta manhã, praia da Mata(Caparica).


----------



## StormRic (23 Mai 2015 às 20:31)

jonas_87 disse:


> Esta manhã, praia da Mata(Caparica).



Boa foto!

Consegues ver o fumo que está sobre Estoril/Cascais? Vem da Serra?


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Mai 2015 às 20:38)

StormRic disse:


> Boa foto!
> 
> Consegues ver o fumo que está sobre Estoril/Cascais? Vem da Serra?



Não vejo fumo nenhum, a serra está limpa.
Espreita aqui:
http://www.ahbva.pt/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=11&Itemid=18

Talvez seja fumo do incendio em Trajouce, não sei.


----------



## StormRic (23 Mai 2015 às 20:46)

jonas_87 disse:


> Não vejo fumo nenhum, a serra está limpa.



Ainda bem que não é na Serra, seca como ela está lá em cima e com esta nortada era um desastre. Que susto!

Foi uma longa lingua de fumo castanho escuro que mostra como a nortada está forte ao nível dos 500-1000m, deslocava-se a grande velocidade. Apareceu repentinamente mas terminou em cerca de quinze minutos. Já lá vai bem longe no horizonte sul.

Deve ter sido esse incêndio em Trajouce.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Mai 2015 às 20:47)

Muito vento.
Rajada de *68 km/h* agora mesmo.


----------



## Vitor TT (24 Mai 2015 às 02:27)

Ontem ( Sábado ) fui até as areias de Grândola - Melides - Sines, aparentemente e felizmente já começo a estar minimamente em condições para estas "aventuras" e também um teste ao estado da cabeça do jipe, 

de manhã dei um salto até a Fonte da Telha para uns kms de caminhada, pouco vento e temperatura amena, mas ligeiramente inferior a da semana passada,
a tarde rumo a Grândola, confesso que tinha algum receio de andar na mata, pois estava +- 30º  e não era nada bom para o motor com uma eventual estaladela na cabeça, mais o elevado risco de fogo que poderia estar, mas a medida que fui-me aproximando do mar, a temp. chegou aos 25º, reduzindo até Sines onde já estava bem fresco, +- 21º,

como estava previsto eventuais aguaceiros comecei a ter visões NUVENS,
esta ainda a caminho de Setúbal,







já no interior a caminho do gasoduto de Sines,






"elas" andavam aí ,










o extenso areal, receio que TODA esta zona dê lugar ao betão de luxo, pois é tudo privado,






meteorologicamente não tem significado, foi mais para dar algum colorido, mas receio que seja esta a cor dominante do céu nos próximos tempos apesar de os modelos nos porem a sonhar.


----------



## StormRic (24 Mai 2015 às 06:53)

Vitor TT disse:


> como estava previsto eventuais aguaceiros comecei a ter visões NUVENS,
> esta ainda a caminho de Setúbal,



 eu acho que as visões começaram antes , onde é que tu viste previsão de eventuais aguaceiros? Isso é para hoje e mesmo assim deve ficar-se pelo sul, especialmente Algarve, vamos lá ver se têm sorte.



Vitor TT disse:


> "elas" andavam aí ,



Coitadinhas das _cumulus humilis_ que não fazem mal a niguém!
Mas eu gosto muito deste céu, sempre o associei a largos horizontes e planícies como nestas belas fotos!
Parece-me que vi daqui aquela nuvenzita sobre a Arrábida e até o referi numa mensagem.

A última foto é fascinante, espero nunca ver esta paisagem desfigurada!

Quanto ao céu, já é verão, os calendários que se adaptem... Mas há verões com surpresas!

Grande volta, de fazer sonhar, como há sempre largos horizontes neste pequeno território.


----------



## StormRic (24 Mai 2015 às 07:09)

Amanhecer semelhante ao de ontem, vento rigorosamente nulo, bruma em terra, neblina fraca nas zonas baixas da península de Setúbal, assim parece visto daqui.

Oceano quase espelho, azul claro, tal é a calmaria. Esvoaçam aves, e... andorinhas já, em voos acrobáticos como só elas.

Mínima de 15,3ºC pelas 4h, e ainda 15,5ºC agora. Esteve mais húmido, subiu aos 73% durante a madrugada e agora está nos 65%.

Imagens do fim do dia de ontem enquanto não há motivos de hoje de realce:

Fumo nos níveis baixos de um incêndio industrial, a mostrar como a nortada corria rápida para sul:















Fumo já estratificado em ténues camadas, longe a oeste, veio da região norte este:





Ao crepúsculo vê-se melhor. A tríade dos astros mais brilhantes (depois do Sol, claro) lá em cima, Jupíter, Lua e Vénus:


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Mai 2015 às 08:08)

Bom dia,






Agora, lestada.






Em termos de rajada maxima, o valor situa-se nos *48 km/h*, logo ao final da tarde, a nortada deve acelerar, este valor pode muito bem ser batido.


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Mai 2015 às 13:47)

28,8ºC actuais e vento nulo.


----------



## david 6 (24 Mai 2015 às 14:06)

28.6ºC vento fraco e do nada surgiram muitas nuvens espalhadas


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Mai 2015 às 14:22)

29,7ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Mai 2015 às 15:08)

Por aqui o tempo está abafado, com algumas nuvens, que por alguns minutos esconderam por completo o sol.
32.8ºC actuais


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Mai 2015 às 15:43)

Ontem:
Máxima - *28,7ºC*
Mínima - *15,8ºC*

Hoje:
Isto é deveras estranho... Também aconteceu nas estações da Amadora...  O vento até diminuiu de intensidade.
Das 13h57 até às 14h17 desceu 5 graus 





Dias de Verão aproximam-se


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Mai 2015 às 16:06)

Tarde quente pela Atalaia com aumento da intensidade do vento na última hora.


----------



## StormRic (24 Mai 2015 às 17:37)

AndréFrade disse:


> Tarde quente pela Atalaia com aumento da intensidade do vento na última hora.



 Boas fotos!! Consegues ver as células no Alentejo?

Daqui de Carcavelos, às 16h27, célula perto de Ferreira do Alentejo, a 110 Km:






com fortes ecos de de precipitação naquele momento:


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Mai 2015 às 17:48)

StormRic disse:


> Boas fotos!! Consegues ver as células no Alentejo?
> 
> Daqui de Carcavelos, às 16h27, célula perto de Ferreira do Alentejo, a 110 Km:
> 
> ...



Consigo 

27,1ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Mai 2015 às 18:36)

Boas tardes,

Sigo com *23,3ºC*, céu limpo e vento moderado a forte.
T.máxima:* 26,0ºC*




jonas_87 disse:


> Em termos de rajada maxima, o valor situa-se nos *48 km/h*, logo ao final da tarde, a nortada deve acelerar, este valor pode muito bem ser batido.



Dito e feito, rajada de *60 km/h* às 17:22.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Mai 2015 às 18:42)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Ontem:
> Máxima - *28,7ºC*
> Mínima - *15,8ºC*
> 
> ...



Rotação do vento para quadrante sul, a humidade tambem subiu cerca de 18/20 %, algo normal.


----------



## StormRic (24 Mai 2015 às 18:55)

Cheira a fumo de incêndios em floresta!

26,4ºC de máxima pelas 18h. Antes ocorrera um máximo parcial de 25,1ºC cerca da 1H30.


----------



## StormRic (24 Mai 2015 às 19:02)

jonas_87 disse:


> Rotação do vento para quadrante sul, a humidade tambem subiu cerca de 18/20 %, algo normal.



Precisamente, também aqui em Carcavelos, em especial mesmo na praia, desceu na varanda abaixo dos 20ºC! No bairro desceu aos 21,2ºC.
A água do mar ainda está bem fria!

A humidade do mínimo de 38% saltou para os 61%.
Voltou para os 34% pelas 18h.


----------



## StormRic (24 Mai 2015 às 19:17)

StormRic disse:


> Daqui de Carcavelos, às 16h27, célula perto de Ferreira do Alentejo, a 110 Km





AndréFrade disse:


> Consigo



14 minutos depois daquela foto, a bigorna estava formada:






e aparecia no radar:


----------



## StormRic (24 Mai 2015 às 19:43)

Às 17h04, passados outros 23 minutos, essa bigorna mais próxima da célula de Ferreira do Alentejo, a cinzento, espalhava-se e dissipava-se; outra que na imagem anterior estava ainda a formar-se adquiria a configuração alongada típica.






Do lado esquerdo da foto, viam-se os topos a 160 Km das últimas células fortes do grupo entre Beja e Mértola, que depois foi passar em Neves/Corvo e as outras mais a sul perto de Martim Longo:


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Mai 2015 às 19:59)

Resumo do fim de semana aqui da minha localização.





________________________

Neste momento nortada moderada a forte e *20,9ºC *e* 53% HR*


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Mai 2015 às 20:01)

As minimas mantem-se bem frescas nos locais de inversão.
*Dunas de Mira*, a não dar hipótese a concorrência, com uns bem frescos *4,6ºC*, ver se um dia destes perco algum tempo a perceber aquela inversão, peculiar diga-se.

Ontem no 2º local de seguimento a minima rondou os *5ºC*


----------



## david 6 (24 Mai 2015 às 20:38)

à pouco para E/SE, foto tirada nos foros de Coruche (nota se um pouco de um arco iris):






não esperava aguaceiro tão perto desta zona


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Mai 2015 às 20:58)

Interessantes os extremos térmicos dos últimos  três dias registadas pela estação de *Seiça,Ourem*

22-05-2015 4,6ºC / 27,6ºC
23-05-2015 4,4ºC / 28,7ºC
24-05-2015 6,3ºC / 29,4ºC

Fonte: http://www.wunderground.com/persona...=ISANTARM3#history/s20150521/e20150521/mdaily
_____________________________

*19,7ºC *e nortada moderada a forte.


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Mai 2015 às 23:23)

jonas_87 disse:


> As minimas mantem-se bem frescas nos locais de inversão.
> *Dunas de Mira*, a não dar hipótese a concorrência, com uns bem frescos *4,6ºC*, ver se um dia destes perco algum tempo a perceber aquela inversão, peculiar diga-se.
> 
> Ontem no 2º local de seguimento a minima rondou os *5ºC*


Boas @jonas_87 ,
De facto a Estação Dunas de Mira , tem registo muito interessantes.

Também já estive a tentar descobrir como é que aquele local tem mínimas muito baixas.
Será que o solo arenoso influência a inversão? Ou a zona circundante bastante arborizada possa aprisionar ar frio..?
Ou então ver na carta militar se está em algum tipo vale, não me parece .

A estação :


----------



## david 6 (24 Mai 2015 às 23:33)

amanhã????






meteogalicia a fonte, acertou hoje no aguaceiro isolado que houve aqui perto de Coruche


----------



## Orion (24 Mai 2015 às 23:38)

david 6 disse:


> amanhã????


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Mai 2015 às 23:42)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boas @jonas_87 ,
> De facto a Estação Dunas de Mira , tem registo muito interessantes.
> 
> Também já estive a tentar descobrir como é que aquele local tem mínimas muito baixas.
> ...



Boas JoãoPaulo,

A estação encontra-se em area de vale, o desnível é minimo, pouco perceptível, tanto  em fotos como no google earth, a carta militar ajuda e bem a perceber o que se passa por ali.
Ao que parece a estação está á mesma cota de uma linha de água ( a principal) que fica naquela vegetação la ao fundo, parece que se juntam também alguns canais, ou seja _reforço_ de ar frio. Temos que aprofundar o tema, no topico adequado, amanhã publico alguns esquemas, da possível razão de tamanho arrefecimento. Uma coisa é certa, a inversão intensa ocorre num local sem practicamente qualquer orografia relevante na zona, isso torna-a ainda mais espectacular.


----------



## StormRic (24 Mai 2015 às 23:55)

david 6 disse:


> não esperava aguaceiro tão perto desta zona



Bem apanhado o aguaceiro e respectivo adorno! Mas pergunto se esse aguaceiro terá mesmo chegado ao solo? Pingou mesmo aí na Fajarda ou viu-se molhado o chão em algum sítio? Parece que o arco-íris está apenas a meia altura, a chuva poderá portanto ser _virga_. No entanto é interessante que o meteogalicia já tivesse contemplado a possibilidade de precipitação para hoje nessa zona.

A foto foi tirada mesmo por volta das 20h ou antes?


----------



## david 6 (25 Mai 2015 às 00:09)

StormRic disse:


> Bem apanhado o aguaceiro e respectivo adorno! Mas pergunto se esse aguaceiro terá mesmo chegado ao solo? Pingou mesmo aí na Fajarda ou viu-se molhado o chão em algum sítio? Parece que o arco-íris está apenas a meia altura, a chuva poderá portanto ser _virga_. No entanto é interessante que o meteogalicia já tivesse contemplado a possibilidade de precipitação para hoje nessa zona.
> 
> A foto foi tirada mesmo por volta das 20h ou antes?



a foto foi tirada às 19h41min, e onde estava, não caiu nem 1 pingo, mas não estava debaixo do aguaceiro, o meteogalicia estava assim:







pode ser que amanhã acerte de novo, mas se formos ver o gfs não dá nada


----------



## Vitor TT (25 Mai 2015 às 00:58)

StormRic disse:


> eu acho que as visões começaram antes , onde é que tu viste previsão de eventuais aguaceiros?
> 
> A última foto é fascinante, espero nunca ver esta paisagem desfigurada!
> 
> ...



Pois foi um lapso de escrita ( e do adiantar da hora  e do cansaço ) este Português já lá não vai com acordos ortográficos hehe, pois queria referir-me ás saídas de sonho para o dia 23 que se tinham publicado, claro que em termos de previsão não davam nada, excepto para Domingo que até acertaram em alguma regiões,

podemos "agradecer" a crise por ainda estar assim, pois o assalto já começou , basta ver Tróia para baixo, "casinhas" mesmo a beira do mar, _ka bom, _é mais um motivo para fazer um registo, mas com a D-SLR e com tempo e perninhas para fazer algum TT  pelos areais o que vale é que o jipe permite-me chegar perto dos locais, se não seriam alguns km´s a pé pela areia,

obrigado, e podes crer .


----------



## Vitor TT (25 Mai 2015 às 01:04)

E ontem ( Domingo ) as nuvens a quererem dar o ar da sua graça, com mais vigor, aqui por casa, pelas 16:41h,






esta bela bosta que ficou que nem reparei que ficou assim, só a pouco é que vi, enfim, fica a tentativa,


----------



## JTavares (25 Mai 2015 às 01:23)

Tenho indicação de vento forte na alta de Coimbra. Alguém daqui de lá?


----------



## Vitor TT (25 Mai 2015 às 01:24)

E a habitual volta a pé, novamente, pois pensava que Volvo ocean race tinha começado, e com as respectivas restrições de transito em Algés, mas não , ainda por cima fiz mais uns km´s adicionais para ir ver, ou seja totalizei quase 22 km,

algum calor e até esperava tempo mais fresco, ameaças longínquas , inicialmente pouco vento, praias cheias e transito com fartura na direcção de Lisboa,

as "ameaças" lá ao longe, 









chegado ao porto de recreio de Oeiras, o vento a mostrar o ar da sua graça, mas a temperatura nem por isso desceu,






"picar o ponto" em Carcavelos,






de regresso, para lá de Lisboa esteve sempre aquele "manto" de nuvens durante quase toda a volta, ora mais organizadas, ora menos,






e a chegar ao meu destino, Cruz Quebrada, com quase 22 km e 4 horas de andamento com as necessárias paragens para a foto ( são sempre mais do que as que publico ) e outras coisas,


----------



## StormRic (25 Mai 2015 às 07:48)

Vitor TT disse:


> as "ameaças" lá ao longe,



 sempre em forma e com as observações essenciais!
Apanhaste ali nas duas primeiras fotos as células do Alentejo, consegues indicar mais ou menos a hora a que foram tiradas? Queria ver exactamente que células são, parece-me que é a célula de Beja que não consegui apanhar, mas teria sido mais tarde logo não deve ser.
Santo Amaro e doca de Oeiras são um bom ponto de observação, com o enfiamento do estuário do Tejo e horizonte larguíssimo, ficaram mesmo boas essas fotos.
Carcavelos estava com aspecto bem espezinhado  , pudera teve um fim de semana de enchente de gente!
O mar estava com uma suavidade notável, então ali na Cruz Quebrada parece um lago.


----------



## StormRic (25 Mai 2015 às 08:12)

Bastante mais húmido hoje, 16,5ºC e 74% estáveis há várias horas sem variação relacionada com o nascer do sol. Mínima de 15,6ºC pouco antes do nascer mas a humidade foi mais elevada antes das 4h, 78%.
Neblina e muita bruma do lado de terra, nuvens sobre o Alentejo, sem se conseguir distinguir o que são, estão muito longe mas parecem uma massa compacta. Na imagem de satélite das 7h correspondem àquelas mais perto, logo a sueste de Setúbal:




Parece haver já ali alguns cumulus congestus embebidos numa massa de nuvens estratificadas, altostratus talvez.
A banda de nevoeiro a rodear ao largo de Cascais não é visível daqui devido à neblina mas o horizonte até parecia bem definido.

Vento nulo. Mar espelho como ontem, ainda tenho que mostrar umas fotos. Amanhecer como as andorinhas gostam, sem vento para poderem apanhar no ar os insectos em voos acrobáticos dificilimos de seguir. Só em video se consegue apreciar. Também vou ver se coloco aqui alguns porque vale a pena, são às dezenas e com teleobjectiva a comprimir a perspectiva ainda aparecem mais. Há várias espécies, as mais velozes são os andorinhões.

Na run das 12h de ontem o AROME coloca um aguaceiro de 2mm em Setúbal hoje entre as 13h e as 16h; o GFS não coloca qualquer precipitação a não ser no Algarve, mas como ontem falhou e até nem foi no Algarve que houve os eventos de realce, já não espero nada desse modelo para hoje.





Recordo como foi produtivo o dia de ontem em células de trovoada no Baixo Alentejo, sem que estivessem previstas oficialmente a não ser em cima do acontecimento (excepto pelo Stormy que já tinha atempadamente com 24 horas de antecedência posto o aviso amarelo para células pontualmente severas).
Sem tocar na região litoral centro, elas foram visíveis daqui e o quadro final de descargas foi este:





Chamo a atenção para a trovoada do fim do dia na zona de Barrancos, infelizmente sem observadores que reportassem, mas deve ter sido notável pois ocorreu já depois do pôr-do-sol.


----------



## Geopower (25 Mai 2015 às 08:44)

bom dia. Céu limpo. 20,1*C. Vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Mai 2015 às 13:02)

Boas tardes,

Céu limpo, 23ºC, vento fraco do quadrante sul, era bom que este quadrante perdurasse... não tarda roda para NO, o habitual.

Local : Cascais(Centro)


----------



## DaniFR (25 Mai 2015 às 14:13)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Será que o solo arenoso influência a inversão? Ou a zona circundante bastante arborizada possa aprisionar ar frio..?


Se não estou em erro, o solo arenoso arrefece muito rápido, o que constribui para fortalecer a inversão.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Mai 2015 às 14:18)

DaniFR disse:


> Se não estou em erro, o solo arenoso arrefece muito rápido, o que constribui para fortalecer a inversão.



Exacto, existem 2 zonas  onde esse factor contribui para a inversão, falo da Quinta do Conde/ ribeira de Coina e Pegões.
A própria arriba fossil, junto a estação de Almada(Praia da Rainha), composta por arenito e areia, pode muito bem potenciar a inversão.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Mai 2015 às 15:11)

A tarde por aqui segue bem quente, já custa estar a apanhar com o sol em cima, vento nulo a fraco.
33.7ºC


----------



## david 6 (25 Mai 2015 às 17:15)




----------



## StormRic (25 Mai 2015 às 17:36)

david 6 disse:


>



 tal como previu o AROME.
Tem vindo a deslocar-se para oeste mas a perder intensidade.
Dez minutos antes estava assim:





Satélite mais actual:





Células fortes novamente no Alentejo, alinhamento de Grândola a Portimão. E há também uma aqui a norte de Pegões:


----------



## StormRic (25 Mai 2015 às 17:46)

Às 15h (14 utc) o aspecto do Litoral Centro era este:







http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/cgi-bin/imagery/single.cgi?granule=A151451400


----------



## StormRic (25 Mai 2015 às 18:02)

Nada a esperar destes ecos de radar neste momento, dissipam-se, correspondem em grande parte a virga que não deve chegar ao solo. À vista assim se confirma sobre a península de Setúbal. Um segundo aglomerado de nuvens aproxima-se de Palmela mas segue o mesmo destino.





A direcção do movimento é para oes-sudoeste.


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Mai 2015 às 18:03)

Bem que grandes células para o sul! E a previsão para Setúbal foi muito exata! 

Aqui vento nulo, dia quente.
Máxima: *28,1ºC*
Mínima: *16,4ºC*

O vento de sul dificultou a subida da temperatura pela manhã e fez outra vez descer a temperatura e subir e descer... Mas já voltou ao quadrante NO/N


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Mai 2015 às 18:15)

Tem estado a cair umas pingas grossas na Atalaia. Está muito abafado com 26,7ºC e céu nublado. O vento é fraco.

Tenho fotografias, já posto.


----------



## StormRic (25 Mai 2015 às 18:53)

50 minutos atrás, quando a célula em dissipação sobre a península de Setúbal já só produzia virga. A estrutura é muito limitada em altitude, são espessos altocumulus/altostratus assim à vista:







AndréFrade disse:


> Tem estado a cair umas pingas grossas na Atalaia. Está muito abafado com 26,7ºC e céu nublado. O vento é fraco.
> 
> Tenho fotografias, já posto.


O eco de radar tinha este aspecto, e mais a Leste perto do Montijo a outra célula a largar "pingas grossas":


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Mai 2015 às 19:01)

StormRic disse:


> Na run das 12h de ontem o AROME coloca um aguaceiro de 2mm em Setúbal hoje entre as 13h e as 16h; o GFS não coloca qualquer precipitação a não ser no Algarve, mas como ontem falhou e até nem foi no Algarve que houve os eventos de realce, já não espero nada desse modelo para hoje.




Ainda pingou alguma coisa


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Mai 2015 às 19:06)

Fotografias desta tarde:


----------



## StormRic (25 Mai 2015 às 19:19)

AndréFrade disse:


> Fotografias desta tarde:



 espectáculo de fotos!

Estas células tinham um aspecto bizarro, granuloso, em algumas partes pareceu-me ver o efeito undulatus.
A fraca extensão vertical também era característica.
Mais ou menos a que horas foram captadas essas vistas?

Um outro aspecto daqui de Carcavelos pelas 17:20 (16:20 utc):


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Mai 2015 às 19:35)

StormRic disse:


> espectáculo de fotos!
> 
> Estas células tinham um aspecto bizarro, granuloso, em algumas partes pareceu-me ver o efeito undulatus.
> A fraca extensão vertical também era característica.
> ...



As fotografias foram tiradas entre as 17h e as 18h.

26,8ºC actuais


----------



## Geopower (25 Mai 2015 às 22:30)

Noite agradável: 23,7 ºC. 
Máxima do dia: 28.5ºC.


----------



## Vitor TT (25 Mai 2015 às 22:56)

StormRic disse:


> sempre em forma e com as observações essenciais!
> Apanhaste ali nas duas primeiras fotos as células do Alentejo, consegues indicar mais ou menos a hora a que foram tiradas? Queria ver exactamente que células são, parece-me que é a célula de Beja que não consegui apanhar, mas teria sido mais tarde logo não deve ser.
> Santo Amaro e doca de Oeiras são um bom ponto de observação, com o enfiamento do estuário do Tejo e horizonte larguíssimo, ficaram mesmo boas essas fotos.
> Carcavelos estava com aspecto bem espezinhado  , pudera teve um fim de semana de enchente de gente!
> O mar estava com uma suavidade notável, então ali na Cruz Quebrada parece um lago.



A primeira foi +- 18:38h, a segunda +- 18:55h , hora registada no metadados do telemóvel.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Mai 2015 às 23:07)

Boas noites,






Neste momento, lestada, *21,3ºC*.

A estação da *Parede *ainda vai nos *23,2ºC*.


----------



## StormRic (25 Mai 2015 às 23:17)

Vitor TT disse:


> A primeira foi +- 18:38h, a segunda +- 18:55h , hora registada no metadados do telemóvel.



 Então é mesmo a célula de Beja! Excelente, tiraste as fotos que eu não consegui!

Isso é que é andar bem e depressa, pensava que tinham sido tiradas mais cedo. 
Terás alguma foto com mais zoom naquela célula?


----------



## StormRic (25 Mai 2015 às 23:22)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apostamos uma noite tropical? 
Eu acho que ainda não chega lá embora a Rua da Alemanha tenha descido depressa até aos 20,6ºC e agora esteja nos 20,7ºC, é a lestada com certeza, a humidade subira aos 53% e neste momento desceu aos 51%. Veremos se se aguenta, na varanda estagnou nos 22,1ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Mai 2015 às 23:26)

StormRic disse:


> Apostamos uma noite tropical?
> Eu acho que ainda não chega lá embora a Rua da Alemanha tenha descido depressa até aos 20,6ºC e agora esteja nos 20,7ºC, é a lestada com certeza, a humidade subira aos 53% e neste momento desceu aos 51%. Veremos se se aguenta, na varanda estagnou nos 22,1ºC.



Não creio, o vento vai certamente rodar para NO, amanha devo ter uma minima na ordem dos 16ºC,vamos ver.
Eu cá em cima, estou com *21,4ºC *e *47% HR.*


----------



## StormRic (25 Mai 2015 às 23:33)

jonas_87 disse:


> Não creio, o vento vai certamente rodar para NO, amanha devo ter uma minima na ordem dos 16ºC,vamos ver.
> Eu cá em cima, estou com *21,4ºC *e *47% HR.*



Pois, também é essa a minha ideia, que a lestada não se aguenta muito tempo. Mas 16ºC talvez seja pouco, se hoje foi 15,4ºC, eu digo mais de 17ºC. 
Aqui foi 15,6ºC, ficarei surpreendido se descer abaixo dos 17ºC.


----------



## Vitor TT (26 Mai 2015 às 00:23)

StormRic disse:


> Então é mesmo a célula de Beja! Excelente, tiraste as fotos que eu não consegui!
> 
> Isso é que é andar bem e depressa, pensava que tinham sido tiradas mais cedo.
> Terás alguma foto com mais zoom naquela célula?



É sempre a fundo hehehe,
mais zoom não tenho, pois foram tiradas pelo telemóvel que tem apenas 5 mpx, posso é fazer um corte da imagem, mas não fica nada de especial, mesmo a olho nu não se via lá muito bem,
foi-se deslocando em direcção ao mar e perdendo a altura, estratificando-se, até ao fim do dia, é possível que já possas ter apanhado os restos lá mais para as 20:30h, tenho uma tirada ao lado do forte da Giribita onde se vê os restos.


----------



## Vitor TT (26 Mai 2015 às 00:26)

StormRic disse:


> Apostamos uma noite tropical?
> Eu acho que ainda não chega lá embora a Rua da Alemanha tenha descido depressa até aos 20,6ºC e agora esteja nos 20,7ºC, é a lestada com certeza, a humidade subira aos 53% e neste momento desceu aos 51%. Veremos se se aguenta, na varanda estagnou nos 22,1ºC.



Por aqui, quase, temperatura a subir muito ligeiramente, já nos 21,9º, uma décima quase de 15 em 15 min, e humidade nos 43%.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Mai 2015 às 07:03)

StormRic disse:


> Pois, também é essa a minha ideia, que a lestada não se aguenta muito tempo. Mas 16ºC talvez seja pouco, se hoje foi 15,4ºC, eu digo mais de 17ºC.
> Aqui foi 15,6ºC, ficarei surpreendido se descer abaixo dos 17ºC.



Acabei por ter uma minima tropical,não esperava, *21,1ºC* 
Agora é esperar que a temperatura se mantenha acima dos 20,0ºC até as 23:59, seria a 2ª minima tropical no mês de Maio e do ano, nada mau.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Mai 2015 às 10:27)

Ao inicio da manhã, em Alcabideche, cheguei a registar 25ºC com lestada, agora em Cascais, com vento SO a temperatura ronda os 21,5/22ºC.
Amanhã vai aquecer e bem.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Mai 2015 às 10:48)

Manha bem quente já por aqui, com 25.1ºC
mínima de 17ºC
Vai ser mais um dia bem quente por estes lados.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Mai 2015 às 11:38)

Dados de ontem.

*Valdonas,Tomar* registou a temperatura máxima mais elevada  de rede IPMA: *34,3ºC
Dunas de Mira* registou a 2ª minima mais baixa: *7,3ºC





*


----------



## Geopower (26 Mai 2015 às 16:18)

30,5*C em Telheiras. Daqui a bocado estarei a reportar as temperaturas no Ribatejo.


----------



## StormRic (26 Mai 2015 às 16:42)

jonas_87 disse:


> Acabei por ter uma minima tropical,não esperava, *21,1ºC*
> Agora é esperar que a temperatura se mantenha acima dos 20,0ºC até as 23:59, seria a 2ª minima tropical no mês de Maio e do ano, nada mau.





jonas_87 disse:


> Dados de ontem.
> 
> *Valdonas,Tomar* registou a temperatura máxima mais elevada  de rede IPMA: *34,3ºC
> Dunas de Mira* registou a 2ª minima mais baixa: *7,3ºC
> *



Boa tarde

Bastante curioso que as mínimas tenham ficado trocadas em relação ao que é habitual, pois aqui em Carcavelos tive *18,1ºC* na Rua da Alemanha e em Nova Oeiras. No entanto outras estações na zona tiveram efectivamente mínimas tropicais tais como a Rua da Bélgica com 20,6ºC e a Avenida Loureiro, na área norte de Carcavelos, com 20,4ºC. Na varanda desceu aos 19,8ºC. Parece-me que a R.Alemanha está a registar mínimas sempre sistematicamente mais baixas do que toda a zona.

Muito calor agora, já chegámos aos 30ºC na varanda, as estações quase nos 29ºC, ainda a subir. Humidade 32%/37%, de noite subiu aos 64%/59%.

Bruma e neblina. Céu limpo. Vento sempre fraco a rodar de Leste para Norte e agora em Oeste, mas pouco se sente, é uma brisa local.

Também é surpreendente a mínima de ontem da Praia da Rainha, 7,9ºC, uma vez que daqui lá em voo de pássaro são apenas alguns quilómetros e tudo plano. O campo rebaixado aqui ao lado e uma zona encaixada na Mata dos Ingleses na depressão da Ribeira de Sassoeiros merecem com certeza atenção pois penso que devem ter mínimas comparáveis.

Mar em calma total. Andorinhas pela manhã tem sido uma multidão, vieram tarde mas vieram em força, vamos ver se conseguem controlar os mosquitos que já apareceram também.


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Mai 2015 às 16:45)

30,6ºC actuais com o vento a soprar geralmente fraco.


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Mai 2015 às 19:30)

Máxima: *31ºC*
Mínima: *19,4ºC* !!! Acho que nem devia por cor azul xD 

Vento intensificou-se agora pela tarde, ruas mais ventosas a levar tudo consigo... 
Amanhã vai ser a valer, 33ºC em Lisboa, e no país algumas localidades podem chegar aos 37ºC.

A partir de sexta até 1/2 de Junho as temperaturas parecem voltar aos normais.


----------



## StormRic (26 Mai 2015 às 19:54)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Máxima: *31ºC*
> Mínima: *19,4ºC* !!! Acho que nem devia por cor azul xD
> 
> Vento intensificou-se agora pela tarde, ruas mais ventosas a levar tudo consigo...



Aqui em Carcavelos sul,* 29,1ºC/29,3ºC* de máxima cerca das 17h. O vento continua fraco em geral, às vezes um pouco moderado mas nada parecido com a nortada tradicional de Carcavelos.
Desde as 15h que a humidade relativa desceu abruptamente para menos de 40% e mantém-se ainda agora nos 32/33%.
Mais para o interior tivemos 28,0ºC na Av.Loureiro no centro de Carcavelos e *30,8ºC* em Nova Oeiras.

Na hora de maior calor a superfície do oceano ainda fria produziu intensos efeitos de miragem na vista para o Cabo Espichel:






meia hora depois


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Mai 2015 às 19:59)

27,7ºC actuais, vento fraco.


----------



## Geopower (26 Mai 2015 às 21:09)

por Glória do Ribatejo 25,2*C. Vento fraco de NW.  Vista para NW. Pôr do sol sobre a serra de Montejunto.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Mai 2015 às 21:30)

Boas noites,

Sigo com lestada moderada a forte e *21,7ºC*.
Por aqui o ponto de interesse é mesmo saber se ha ou não minima tropical, em principio sim, vamos ver.
Até ao momento, a minima está nos *21,1ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Mai 2015 às 21:38)

StormRic disse:


> Também é surpreendente a mínima de ontem da Praia da Rainha, 7,9ºC, uma vez que daqui lá em voo de pássaro são apenas alguns quilómetros e tudo plano. O campo rebaixado aqui ao lado e uma zona encaixada na Mata dos Ingleses na depressão da Ribeira de Sassoeiros merecem com certeza atenção pois penso que devem ter mínimas comparáveis.
> .



É verdade, boa minima junto a praia da Rainha, não sei se na ribeira de Sassoeiros consegue ter o mesmo potencial que aquela zona em termos de inversão, sinceramente apostaria mais no vale da ribeira de Barcarena ou do Jamor, mas posso estar enganado.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Mai 2015 às 21:47)

Boas rajadas por aqui.
A temperatura mantem-se estável, segue nos *21,7ºC*, humidade nos *46 %
___________

Seiça,Ourem, *com mais uma amplitude térmica superior a *20ºC*, desta feita a EMA registou *24ºC*.
Extremos: *8,2ºC* / *32,2ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Mai 2015 às 21:59)

Esta tarde no vale do Tejo.

Foto tirada por um colega de trabalho.


----------



## StormRic (26 Mai 2015 às 22:03)

jonas_87 disse:


> sinceramente apostaria mais no vale da ribeira de Barcarena ou do Jamor, mas posso estar enganado.



Concordo, citei aqui a zona da ribeira de Sassoeiros por ser a única em que talvez possa fazer uma investigação e por poder acompanhar. Costuma ter neblinas rentes ao solo e costumava ter geadas mas estas não consegui ver este ano, provavelmente não fui lá nas alturas certas mas de facto as mínimas que observei aqui na varanda, apenas como referência claro, não se aproximaram dos valores dos anos anteriores.

O Jamor é mesmo bem fresquinho, aquela grande extensão de fundo plano do vale assim que se põe o sol esfriava rapidamente, lembro-me quando lá vivia ao pé, e não só na zona do complexo desportivo, penso que mais acima até chegar a Queluz tem muitos pontos propícios. Era vulgar ao amanhecer haver neblinas a encher o vale.


Aqui agora estão 23,5ºC e o vento mantém-se muito comedido, pouco mais do que fraco, 23,8ºC na varanda.
Toda a zona de Cascais/Lisboa/Setúbal mantém-se acima dos 21º. Só em Sintra do lado norte e no Cacém já desceu aos 19ºC.
Colares lidera a descida, 17,1ºC uma hora atrás, claro, aquela várzea arrefece notavelmente, quando desço a serra por aquele lado, à passagem por Colares sinto sempre bem fresco.
Curioso o Cabo Raso ainda ser a mais baixa de todas, 16,9ºC às 21h. Água do mar fria...


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Mai 2015 às 22:09)

StormRic disse:


> Curioso o Cabo Raso ainda ser a mais baixa de todas, 16,9ºC às 21h. Água do mar fria...



Passei por lá às 19:30, o termometro da conta quilometros, marcou 18,8ºC, claro que a medição não foi bem feita, dado que não parei, mas estava fresco por la, alguns minutos depois,em Cascais cheguei a registei 24,7ºC. 
Apanhei uma lestada valente na estrada que liga Aldeia de Juzo a Malveira da Serra, aquela zona é sempre impressionante em termos de vento.


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Mai 2015 às 23:14)

Foi partilhado no MeteoMontijo o relato de um dust devil ontem à tarde em Fátima, tendo sido um fenómeno bastante rápido no entanto ainda terá dado para levantar umas telhas...
Autor da fotografia: João Mendonça.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Mai 2015 às 23:20)

Máxima de 32,7 ºC.

Tarde sofrida de calor e céu pouco nublado por cumulus.

Ainda 23,9 ºC de momento.


----------



## homem do mar (26 Mai 2015 às 23:53)

Boas por aqui dia bem quente com a máxima a ser de 32.7 por agora ainda estão 20.7 está a ser uma noite que raramente se apanha por estes lados no verão


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Mai 2015 às 00:00)

Lá se aguentou a minima.
2ª minima tropical do mês/ano.






Sigo com *22,0ºC* e *43% HR*.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Mai 2015 às 00:22)

Seiça já vai nos *11,2ºC* impressionante o comportamento térmico daquele vale.

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISANTARM3#history


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Mai 2015 às 00:35)

24,6ºC no Cais sodré a subir (http://meteo.transtejo.pt/). 

22,3ºC por aqui.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Mai 2015 às 00:38)

Aqui também registo uma pequena subida, estou com *22,5ºC*
Na Parede a temperatura vai nos* 24,8ºC*


----------



## StormRic (27 Mai 2015 às 03:20)

AndréFrade disse:


> 24,6ºC no Cais sodré a subir (http://meteo.transtejo.pt/).
> 
> 22,3ºC por aqui.





jonas_87 disse:


> Aqui também registo uma pequena subida, estou com *22,5ºC*
> Na Parede a temperatura vai nos* 24,8ºC*



Aqui estacionou nos 21,5ºC mas agora subiu para 22,0ºC.


----------



## Prates (27 Mai 2015 às 07:50)

Bom dia, máxima de ontem foi de 32.4ºc e agora sigo com 22,6ºc.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Mai 2015 às 07:50)

Boas,

Madrugada tropical, a temperatura não desceu dos *21,3ºC*. 
Neste momento, já registo *25,0ºC*. 

Notavel a actual leitura das estações da rede IPMA
Inversões vs Lestada, proporciona sempre diferenças incriveis.
Está visto que Alvega vai ter uma amplitude térmica bem agressiva.


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Mai 2015 às 11:42)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Notavel a actual leitura das estações da rede IPMA
> Inversões vs Lestada, proporciona sempre diferenças incriveis.
> Está visto que Alvega vai ter uma amplitude térmica bem agressiva.



Impressionante relação entre *Dunas de mira* e *Aveiro (Universidade).
Dunas de mira:** 7,3ºC* / vento nulo
*Aveiro (Universidade): 21,6ºC */ vento de Leste


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Mai 2015 às 12:22)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Impressionante relação entre *Dunas de mira* e *Aveiro (Universidade).
> Dunas de mira:** 7,3ºC* / vento nulo
> *Aveiro (Universidade): 21,6ºC */ vento de Leste



Mesmo, o mais interessante é que em Dunas de Mira, o vento fraco /brisa podia ser do mesmo quadrante, mas como é uma area de inversão, onde existe a própria dinâmica de um vale, impera somente inversão e não há qualquer interferência no arrefecimento nocturno por parte do quadrante do vento,seja ele qual for.
Em Alcabideche tive uma minima de 21,5ºC, no Pisão é possivel que a minima tenha descido aos 10ºC, por exemplo.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Mai 2015 às 12:23)

Bom dia!

Mínima de *15,7ºC*, hoje.

O dia segue prazerosíssimo com *27,8ºC* e apenas *19%* de humidade.

1016 hPa de pressão e vento fraco/nulo.

Céu azul.


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Mai 2015 às 13:01)

30,5ºC actuais.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Mai 2015 às 13:04)

31.1ºC actuais
17.8ºC de mínima

Vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Mai 2015 às 14:55)

*Valdonas, Tomar* segue torrida, às 14:00, registava *35,1ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Mai 2015 às 15:13)

32,8ºC actuais.


----------



## StormRic (27 Mai 2015 às 15:51)

Boas tardes

Mínima de 19,6ºC pelas 6h30 na estação de referência aqui do bairro; 22,7ºC na estação mais próxima; 20,9ºC e 19,0ºC em estações na zona mais para o interior; 22,0ºC na varanda.
Não há portanto consenso quanto a ter sido uma noite tropical em Carcavelos 

Bruma e neblina. Mar calmo, céu azul, pouco, algo esbranquiçado.

A miragem hoje provocou um "tsunami" que levantava as praias da Caparica numa onda de... areia. Durou pouco tempo, a bolha de calor foi avançando e agora está no oceano em frente ao Cabo Espichel, do qual só se vê, praticamente, o farol e o topo da falésia. O resto foi devorado pela miragem. 

O vento sempre fraco vai percorrendo todos os quadrantes, fixando-se neste moemento em oeste.
Esperam-se temperaturas máximas moderadas aqui em Carcavelos sul, 25,6ºC e 26,7ºC neste momento; 28,0ºC no centro e ultrapassando os 30ºC mais para o interior.

Já houve uma máxima de 26,6ºC duas horas atrás. A humidade relativa tem variado mais ao sabor do vento do que em correlação negativa com as temperaturas. Entre 53% e 32% pelas 11h, 45% neste momento.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Mai 2015 às 16:05)

aqui o auriol já chegou aos 37ºC, marca agora 36.9ºC
É um calor tórrido que se sente, e ainda pior devido á ausencia de vento.


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Mai 2015 às 16:12)

33,6ºC.


----------



## homem do mar (27 Mai 2015 às 16:50)

Boas por aqui 33.4 que bafo vai ser dificil dormir esta noite


----------



## Thomar (27 Mai 2015 às 16:54)

jonas_87 disse:


> *Valdonas, Tomar* segue torrida, às 14:00, registava *35,1ºC*


E agora não dá hipotese nenhuma "à concorrência", ás 15H UTC, *+36,9ºC!!! *


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Mai 2015 às 17:17)

Notável a amplitude térmica hoje em Seiça - Ourém
Minima de *7,2ºC*
Máxima de  *35,1ºC*

Amplitude: *27,9ºC*


----------



## StormRic (27 Mai 2015 às 17:18)

Pedro1993 disse:


> aqui o auriol já chegou aos 37ºC, marca agora 36.9ºC
> É um calor tórrido que se sente, e ainda pior devido á ausencia de vento.





AndréFrade disse:


> 33,6ºC.





homem do mar disse:


> Boas por aqui 33.4 que bafo vai ser dificil dormir esta noite





Thomar disse:


> E agora não dá hipotese nenhuma "à concorrência", ás 15H UTC, *+36,9ºC!!! *



Desculpem-me, mas não consigo resisitir a fazer publicidade, Carcavelos sul é um oásis... e com direito a mergulho ao fim da tarde/noite. 

No entanto a temperatura já deu um salto de 2º/3ºC na última hora, 29,4ºC/29,7ºC aqui no bairro há meia hora atrás. 30,5ºC na varanda. Apesar disso, à sombra não se sente calor tórrido. Ao sol não é nada recomendável estar, o índice UV previsto é 9 mas sente-se o sol a queimar mais do que isso por aqui.


----------



## homem do mar (27 Mai 2015 às 17:33)

Aqui perto da minha terra também tenho 1 oasis chama-se agroal


----------



## StormRic (27 Mai 2015 às 17:41)

homem do mar disse:


> Aqui perto da minha terra também tenho 1 oasis chama-se agroal



 O vale do Nabão é fresco nessa zona? As temperaturas neste momento à volta são tórridas. Isto quase merecia um aviso amarelo, mas hoje está tudo verde.


----------



## StormRic (27 Mai 2015 às 17:48)

É possível fotografar o calor? Sem dúvida!


----------



## Prates (27 Mai 2015 às 17:48)

Boa tarde máxima de 34 pelas 16h e agora sigo com 31 graus.


----------



## homem do mar (27 Mai 2015 às 17:54)

StormRic disse:


> O vale do Nabão é fresco nessa zona? As temperaturas neste momento à volta são tórridas. Isto quase merecia um aviso amarelo, mas hoje está tudo verde.


Durante a noite sim é bem fresco mas de dia é um forno autêntico.
Também acho que fazia sentido um alerta amarelo para o distrito mas o ipma deve ter as suas razões para não o activar.


----------



## homem do mar (27 Mai 2015 às 17:55)

StormRic disse:


> É possível fotografar o calor? Sem dúvida!


 parece mesmo uma cascata


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Mai 2015 às 17:59)

Temperaturas muito altas .. *37ºC* em Tomar e *36,1ºC* em Elvas
Aqueles *19,3ºC* no Carvoeiro


----------



## Geopower (27 Mai 2015 às 17:59)

boa tarde. Por Telheiras 31,0*C. Máxima registada 32,2*C. Destaque para a minima tropical:22*C.


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Mai 2015 às 18:09)

Tomar lidera o Top10 do Meteoclimatic





Link : http://www.meteoclimatic.net


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Mai 2015 às 18:11)

Máxima de 34,2ºC. 
Canha atingiu 35,0ºC (WU), Pegões (IPMA) se não foi aos 35 esteve lá perto por décimas.

Actuais 31,5ºC. Vento fraco.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Mai 2015 às 18:22)

Actuais 35ºC, ainda só desceu 2 graus a temperatura, o vento é fraco.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Mai 2015 às 18:55)

A estaçao do wunderground do Casal do Grilo chegou aos 39ºC
http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=zmw:00000.1.08552 

O vento aqui já se faz ouvir com algumas rajadas moderadas.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Mai 2015 às 18:58)

Boas tardes pessoal,

T.máxima: *29,7ºC*
T.minima: *21,3ºC*

T.actual:* 26,9ºC
*
Em principio será mais uma minima tropical.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Mai 2015 às 19:00)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Notável a amplitude térmica hoje em Seiça - Ourém
> Minima de *7,2ºC*
> Máxima de  *35,1ºC*
> 
> Amplitude: *27,9ºC*



Seiça é aquela base. 
No Wunderground vejo t.máxima de 34,8ºC.

Segundo observei, a estação de Alvega do IPMA ainda teve uma amplitude maior. ,


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Mai 2015 às 19:35)

jonas_87 disse:


> Seiça é aquela base.
> No Wunderground vejo t.máxima de 34,8ºC.
> 
> Segundo observei, a estação de Alvega do IPMA ainda teve uma amplitude maior. ,



Pois no Wunderground , os dados são enviados de 5 em 5 minutos, eu fui ao Weatherlink.
http://www.weatherlink.com/user/focortes/index.php?view=summary&headers=1

Sim , Alvega deve ter uma amplitude ainda maior.
Nos dados horários 
> 6utc *8ºC*
> 17utc *35,5ºC*
Amplitude de *27,5ºC* 
Mas amanhã com o resumo diário já se sabe ao certo.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Mai 2015 às 19:38)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Pois no Wunderground , os dados são enviados de 5 em 5 minutos, eu fui ao Weatherlink.
> http://www.weatherlink.com/user/focortes/index.php?view=summary&headers=1



Sabia que a estação estava registada no weatherlink, não conhecia este resumo dos dados, obrigado pela partilha.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Mai 2015 às 19:40)

Thomar disse:


> E agora não dá hipotese nenhuma "à concorrência", ás 15H UTC, *+36,9ºC!!! *



Verdade, é uma torradeira incrivel aquele local, t.maxima mais elevada da Europa, isto em centenas e centenas de estações, é obra.

Nos ultimos dias, Alvega e Tomar, têm dado conta do recado em termos de t.maximas mais altas da rede IPMA.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Mai 2015 às 19:45)

Boa lestada por aqui, rajada de *52 km/h* ha coisa de 20 minutos atras.
*26,3ºC
26% HR*

Impressionante o valor de humidade.


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Mai 2015 às 19:53)

*Meteoclimatic*
*Tomar *com* 35,6ºC *






Link: http://www.meteoclimatic.net


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Mai 2015 às 20:50)

Bons valores!

Máxima: *34ºC*
Mínima: *18ºC
*
O vento nulo pela manhã até cerca das 15h fazia o nosso corpo suar por todo o lado, a energia era toda convertida para arrefecer o corpo, daí quase adormecer num banco de jardim à sombra. Pelas 17h o vento sabia muito bem, rajadas de 50km/h!

Como previsto a zona de encontro dos distritos de Santarém, Portalegre e Castelo Branco foi das mais quentes, algo que não surpreende... O aviso máximo de incêndio é mais que necessário e o IPMA lançou-o muito bem!


----------



## StormRic (27 Mai 2015 às 21:36)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boa lestada por aqui, rajada de *52 km/h* ha coisa de 20 minutos atras.
> *26,3ºC
> 26% HR*
> 
> Impressionante o valor de humidade.



Aqui a humidade conseguiu descer aos 19%, reagindo apenas uma hora depois à máxima de 29,8ºC que foi atingida cerca das 17h; 25,9ºC neste momento, em descida regular. Na outra estação a máxima foi a mesma, a humidade relativa mínima foi 24%. Neste momento 36%/37%.

O vento de oeste rodou para norte, mantendo-se fraco, às vezes com uma rajada quase moderada.
Cheira a incêndio novamente.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Mai 2015 às 22:39)

Boas,

Sigo com *23,2ºC *e  *38% HR.*


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Mai 2015 às 23:23)

Aqui a noite já segue fresquinha e tão bem que sabe, ter as janelas abertas para refrescar a casa, podia ser melhor se as melgas nao tivessem vindo em força. 
24.7ºC.
já desceu quase 13ºC a temperatura


----------



## Vitor TT (27 Mai 2015 às 23:53)

Por aqui tenho uns "frescos" 23,8º e a subir muito lentamente e 29% Hr


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Mai 2015 às 23:58)

Resumo dos ultimos 2 dias por aqui.
Hoje, nova minima tropical, não está facil, as casas estão quentes. 
Felizmente, a  forte nortada regressa na proxima Sexta-feira, o valor da minima passará a ser o valor de máxima.
O mês de Maio, vai terminar com 3 noites tropicais, nada mau. 






Neste momento

*23,4ºC
37% HR*


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Mai 2015 às 01:27)

Vento de *SO* a refrescar um pouco o ambiente, *21,4ºC.*


----------



## Geopower (28 Mai 2015 às 08:49)

bom dia. 25,7*C. Vento fraco de leste. Céu limpo. Mais uma minima tropical: 22,5*C


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Mai 2015 às 09:41)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Sim , Alvega deve ter uma amplitude ainda maior.
> Nos dados horários
> > 6utc *8ºC*
> > 17utc *35,5ºC*
> ...



Alvega,quase a bater nos *30ºC* de amplitude térmica, brutal!

Extremos térmicos (Alvega) : *7,3ºC* / *36,8ºC*
Extremos térmicos (Valdonas, Tomar):  *11,2ºC* / *37,5ºC*
Extremos térmicos (Coruche): *8,6ºC* / *35,3ºC*


Outro dado interessante de ontem, a estação de *Dois Portos, Torres Vedras* registou um valor minimo de humidade  relativa de *12%.*


----------



## homem do mar (28 Mai 2015 às 11:48)

jonas_87 disse:


> Verdade, é uma torradeira incrivel aquele local, t.maxima mais elevada da Europa, isto em centenas e centenas de estações, é obra.
> 
> Nos ultimos dias, Alvega e Tomar, têm dado conta do recado em termos de t.maximas mais altas da rede IPMA.



Não me admirava se hoje tomar chega-se aos 40 graus!


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Mai 2015 às 11:56)

De facto já está muito calor na tua zona, as estaçõs marcam 32/33ºC


----------



## homem do mar (28 Mai 2015 às 12:01)

jonas_87 disse:


> De facto já está muito calor na tua zona, as estaçõs marcam 32/33ºC


agora o vento é que decide a temperatura.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Mai 2015 às 12:02)

Bom dia.

Ontem, máxima de *29,1ºC*.

Hoje, mais um dia prazerosíssimo. Actuais 27,2ºC depois de mínima de *16,4ºC*.

31% de humidade e 1015 hPa de pressão. Vento fraco/nulo.

Céu limpo.


----------



## homem do mar (28 Mai 2015 às 12:02)

Alguém conhece outro site sem ser o imageshack para colocar aqui fotos no forum?


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Mai 2015 às 12:06)

homem do mar disse:


> agora o vento é que decide a temperatura.



Sim, o quadrante actual é favoravel, vamos ver.



homem do mar disse:


> Alguém conhece outro site sem ser o imageshack para colocar aqui fotos no forum?



http://imgur.com/


----------



## Thomar (28 Mai 2015 às 12:07)

homem do mar disse:


> Não me admirava se hoje tomar chega-se aos 40 graus!


Não acredito que chegue a esse valor apesar do IPMA prever para hoje* +39ºC!*
Mas ao mesmo tempo as estações de Tomar já vão bem lançadas, tudo é possível:
- Por agora a estação meteotomar marca *+32,8ºC*, *+2,7ºC* do que ontem à mesma hora.
- e a do IPMA em valdonas já marcava às 10UTC, *+30,4ºC!*


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Mai 2015 às 12:12)

aqui já registo 31.9ºC, a esta hora
a mínima foi de 18.8ºC


----------



## Thomar (28 Mai 2015 às 12:31)

Já agora só uma curiosidade, se a estação de Tomar - Valdonas do IPMA registar hoje ou até final do mês um valor superior a +40,0ºC, 
passará a ser record de Portugal continental para o mês de maio.


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Mai 2015 às 12:41)

Muito calor. 30,1ºC actuais com o vento nulo/fraco.


----------



## homem do mar (28 Mai 2015 às 13:52)

Não sei porque razão a estação meteorológica do Caramulo de manhã tem sempre valores tão elevados alguém sabe a razão?


----------



## homem do mar (28 Mai 2015 às 13:53)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim, o quadrante actual é favoravel, vamos ver.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/


Obrigado


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Mai 2015 às 13:54)

*Valdonas, Tomar* seguia às 13 horas nos *36,3ºC*, impressionante, começo acreditar que vá aos 39/40ºC


----------



## homem do mar (28 Mai 2015 às 14:02)

jonas_87 disse:


> *Valdonas, Tomar* seguia às 13 horas nos *36,3ºC*, impressionante, começo acreditar que vá aos 39/40ºC


também acredito que chegue a esse valor o vento continua nulo aqui por Tomar


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Mai 2015 às 14:31)

Está tanto calor como ontem. 32,1ºC actuais e vento fraco.


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Mai 2015 às 14:54)

Tomar e Alvega a liderar


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Mai 2015 às 15:07)

Aqui já vai nos 36.9ºC, parece que ainda vai ultrapassar o dia de ontem.


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Mai 2015 às 15:20)

jonas_87 disse:


> *Valdonas, Tomar* seguia às 13 horas nos *36,3ºC*, impressionante, começo acreditar que vá aos 39/40ºC



Também acho que sim.. estive a ver os registos do dia 13, e comparar com a mesma hora.
Às 13h UTC do dia 13 ,a estação mais quente era Castro verde com *37,1ºC* , hoje à mesma hora Tomar seguia com *37,3ºC
*
E as zonas também são outras, dia 13 foi no interior do baixo Alentejo e hoje o calor está mais na região do médio Tejo / Vale do Tejo.





Wunderground:


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Mai 2015 às 15:53)

*38,3ºC* às 15:00 em Valdonas,Tomar.
A T.máxima deve ter tocado nos 39/39,5ºC


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Mai 2015 às 15:54)

Que calor !
Tomar *38,3ºC*
Alvega *36,4ºC *
Elvas* 36ºc*






Tomar lidera o top10 do Meteoclimatic




Link: http://www.meteoclimatic.net


----------



## lsalvador (28 Mai 2015 às 16:04)

Onde estas a ir buscar esses 38.3 em Tomar?


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Mai 2015 às 16:09)

Estação do ipma


----------



## Célia Salta (28 Mai 2015 às 16:09)

lsalvador disse:


> Onde estas a ir buscar esses 38.3 em Tomar?


site do ipma acho...


----------



## lsalvador (28 Mai 2015 às 16:11)

Estou a perguntar, porque apareceu uma estação dentro da Cidade de Tomar e não sei as condições da mesma. Da minha sei que esta tudo certo, mas a outro não sei.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Mai 2015 às 16:13)

38ºC , uma brasa que até queima.


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Mai 2015 às 16:23)

Vejo alguns cumulus para leste (Évora).

29,9ºC.


----------



## Thomar (28 Mai 2015 às 16:42)

E começou a soprar vento com alguma intensidade (15/20km/h) de SW o que leva à queda acentuada da temperatura, 
na estação meteotomar em 30 minutos a temperatura desceu 2,3ºC. Já se deverão ter atingido as máximas.


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2015 às 16:49)

jonas_87 disse:


> *38,3ºC* às 15:00 em Valdonas,Tomar.
> A T.máxima deve ter tocado nos 39/39,5ºC



*39,1ºC* às 15:00 utc e pela curva ainda pode subir mais um pouco:






Nesta altura já se pode colocar este Maio como um dos mais quentes de sempre.


----------



## lsalvador (28 Mai 2015 às 16:53)

O que 1150 metros de distancia e 3 em altura diferem. 

Máxima do meteotomar para hoje : 37.3º

Ipma ?!?!? : 39.1º


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2015 às 16:56)

Em Carcavelos sul, mínima de 18,8ºC pouco depois das 6h e aumento de humidade, 74%. 26,3ºC neste momento, em subida lenta ou estabilizando. A brisa marítima de sul/sudoeste foi determinante para a moderação das temperaturas e aumento de humidade, ainda 50% neste momento.


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2015 às 16:59)

Células em desenvolvimento a Leste/sueste de Beja, junto à fronteira entre Barrancos e Vila Verde de Ficalho, visíveis daqui de Carcavelos.


----------



## lsalvador (28 Mai 2015 às 17:02)

Ja regista trovoada e bem.


----------



## Thomar (28 Mai 2015 às 17:14)

lsalvador disse:


> O que 1150 metros de distancia e 3 em altura diferem.
> 
> Máxima do meteotomar para hoje : *37.3º*
> 
> Ipma ?!?!? :* 39.1º*


Nunca vi a estação do IPMA de Tomar - Valdonas ao vivo, não sei se está em perfeitas condições,
mas já reparei que desde que fizeste um _upgrade_ da tua estação da Oregon para a Davis, 
passaste a ter as máximas inferiores a 1º/2ºC (nestes episódios de muito calor) em relação à do IPMA.


----------



## lsalvador (28 Mai 2015 às 17:17)

Thomar disse:


> Nunca vi a estação do IPMA de Tomar - Valdonas ao vivo, não sei se está em perfeitas condições,
> mas já reparei que desde que fizeste um _upgrade_ da tua estação da Oregon para a Davis,
> passaste a ter as máximas inferiores a 1º/2ºC (nestes episódios de muito calor) em relação à do IPMA.



Isso é verdade, desde que passei a Davis, fico sempre abaixo das máximas deles.


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2015 às 17:35)

Nascimento das células do Alentejo, há cerca de uma hora atrás, agora sobre Serpa e Moura. Mal se vêem nesta altura devido ao espessamento da bruma.







Distância 180-200Km










Actividade eléctrica importante:


----------



## lsalvador (28 Mai 2015 às 17:36)

Para quem quiser seguir em tempo real

http://www.lightningmaps.org/realtime?lang=en


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2015 às 17:38)

lsalvador disse:


> Para quem quiser seguir em tempo real
> 
> http://www.lightningmaps.org/realtime?lang=en



O MeteoMoita é muito bom:
http://www.meteomoita.com/trovoada_sul.php


----------



## lsalvador (28 Mai 2015 às 17:39)

StormRic disse:


> O MeteoMoita é muito bom:
> http://www.meteomoita.com/trovoada_sul.php


A fonte é a mesma


----------



## Thomar (28 Mai 2015 às 17:40)

StormRic disse:


> O MeteoMoita é muito bom:
> http://www.meteomoita.com/trovoada_sul.php


O de Tomar também! http://www.meteotomar.info/jo/index.php/trovoadas/trovoadas-portugal


----------



## homem do mar (28 Mai 2015 às 17:52)

Tomar já nos 36 segundo o ipma não chegou aos 40 mas não faltou muito.


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Mai 2015 às 18:13)

São visíveis os topos das células mas se estivessem mais próximas ia até à parte de trás da igreja na Fonte da Senhora (Atalaia) onde a vista é excelente (a minha foto de perfil do fórum).

28,2ºC.

18:30 -


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Mai 2015 às 19:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> Alvega,quase a bater nos *30ºC* de amplitude térmica, brutal!
> 
> Extremos térmicos (Alvega) : *7,3ºC* / *36,8ºC*
> Extremos térmicos (Valdonas, Tomar):  *11,2ºC* / *37,5ºC*
> ...


Já sabemos as localidades que se vão tornar desertos!


----------



## Geopower (28 Mai 2015 às 19:18)

Temperatura actual:28,7*C. 
Máxima do dia: 33,1*C. Dia mais quente do ano até agora.


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Mai 2015 às 19:20)

StormRic disse:


> Células em desenvolvimento a Leste/sueste de Beja, junto à fronteira entre Barrancos e Vila Verde de Ficalho, visíveis daqui de Carcavelos.


Conseguia ver essas células na Amadora, primeiro foi estranho porque para hoje não davam chuva, mas depois pensei que podiam estar muito longe, e de facto pelo radar estão entre Beja/ Évora e Espanha... Não sei se o seu desenvolvimento era previsto pelo IPMA mas foram células que se desenvolvem com proporções intensas, como as do outro dia, a cor máxima de precipitação viu-se mais uma vez! 

A zona sul da PI potencia bastante as células, não sei se é devido ao calor porque não percebo muito disto. Mas o núcleo depressionário continua sobre a PI e células destas associadas a eventos de trovoada devem continuar nessa região!


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Mai 2015 às 19:24)

Bons valores na região centro do país, a água do rio Tejo / rio Zêzere deve arder aí! 

Máxima: *31ºC*
Mínima: *20ºC
*
(Acho que devia ter marcado férias para Maio, estou a ver que Agosto vai ser mais ameno...ai se eu acerto)

O vento meteu-se agora do quadrante NO e acelera a descida da temperatura, desta vez o vento veio mais tarde que ontem, por volta das 17h30.
Amanhã promete-se suar menos, mas em Junho talvez voltemos aos 30s.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Mai 2015 às 21:15)

Boas noites,

Resumo de hoje aqui da minha localização, lá se foram as minimas tropicais, e ainda bem.
Amanhã a máxima vai dar um tombo valente devido a forte nortada, vão regressar as rajadas na ordem de 75 km/h.






_____

Ao final da tarde presenciei a  forte nortada no Guincho, registei às 19:30 17,7ºC junto ao Raso, cheguei a Cascais a temperatura bateu nos 25ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Mai 2015 às 21:37)

AndréFrade disse:


> São visíveis os topos das células mas se estivessem mais próximas ia até à parte de trás da igreja na Fonte da Senhora (Atalaia) onde a vista é excelente (a minha foto de perfil do fórum).
> 
> 28,2ºC.
> 
> 18:30 -




Por volta das 18:30 vi isso a partir de Alcabideche, fiquei parvo com a dimensão, excelente registo.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Mai 2015 às 21:40)

lsalvador disse:


> O que 1150 metros de distancia e 3 em altura diferem.
> 
> Máxima do meteotomar para hoje : 37.3º
> 
> Ipma ?!?!? : 39.1º



Boas lsalvador,

Sabes o local exacto da estação de Valdonas,Tomar? Tens as respectivas coordenadas?
Gostava de perceber onde está instalada a estação.
Obrigado


----------



## homem do mar (28 Mai 2015 às 21:52)

Boas por aqui a máxima foi de 36.1 por agora 25.1


----------



## homem do mar (28 Mai 2015 às 21:56)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Já sabemos as localidades que se vão tornar desertos!


E já não devem faltar muitos anos para ser considerada deserto se em espanha já consideram alguns locais na andaluzia


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Mai 2015 às 22:20)

Relâmpagos visíveis para Este!


----------



## DaniFR (28 Mai 2015 às 22:32)

Temperatura actual: *18,2ºC*

Máxima: *33,6ºC*
Mínima: *11,4ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Mai 2015 às 22:42)

A máquina decidiu desfocar um dos raios e o resultado é péssimo, no entanto dá para terem uma ideia:


----------



## Geopower (28 Mai 2015 às 23:05)

24.9ºC. Já se sente o vento de NW bem fresco.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Mai 2015 às 23:16)

*21,6ºC* e vento moderado.


----------



## Vitor TT (28 Mai 2015 às 23:52)

Por aqui uns ainda mornos 21,4º e descer muito lentamente, no fim da tarde algum vento, mas ainda sem sentir o fresco da nortada, agora mais calmo, 46% de Hr a subir um pouco, sente-se um cheiro a humidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Mai 2015 às 23:53)

Temperatura a subir...*22,1ºC*


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2015 às 00:21)

AndréFrade disse:


> Relâmpagos visíveis para Este!





AndréFrade disse:


> A máquina decidiu desfocar um dos raios e o resultado é péssimo, no entanto dá para terem uma ideia:



 estava a ver que hoje ficávamos sem ver ao menos uma luzinha! Bem apanhado!

Ainda fui ao molhe da marina de Oeiras, por descargo de consciência, mas nada. A distância é muito grande e havia muita bruma e neblina no enfiamento do Tejo. Tenho a impressão de ter visto de relance uma iluminação ténue das nuvens mas mais nada.
Consegues ver exactamente a hora e minuto desse registo?
off-topic: dica, para fotografar raios foca sempre em manual .

Se calhar vê-se melhor se extraíres uma _frame_ do vídeo.


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2015 às 00:28)

AndréFrade disse:


> A máquina decidiu desfocar um dos raios e o resultado é péssimo, no entanto dá para terem uma ideia:



Vendo o vídeo em HD720, full screen e velocidade 0,25, identifica-se todos os momentos da descarga. Tens aí uma data de frames que podes extraír. A descarga começa por ser vertical terra-nuvem e depois há um ramo que percorre a base da nuvem para a esquerda, com intermitência, no fim ainda tem um último reacendimento.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Mai 2015 às 00:31)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ao final da tarde presenciei a  forte nortada no Guincho, registei às 19:30 17,7ºC junto ao Raso, cheguei a Cascais a temperatura bateu nos 25ºC.



Para completar, foto do Guincho.


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Mai 2015 às 00:47)

StormRic disse:


> estava a ver que hoje ficávamos sem ver ao menos uma luzinha! Bem apanhado!
> 
> Ainda fui ao molhe da marina de Oeiras, por descargo de consciência, mas nada. A distância é muito grande e havia muita bruma e neblina no enfiamento do Tejo. Tenho a impressão de ter visto de relance uma iluminação ténue das nuvens mas mais nada.
> Consegues ver exactamente a hora e minuto desse registo?
> ...





StormRic disse:


> Vendo o vídeo em HD720, full screen e velocidade 0,25, identifica-se todos os momentos da descarga. Tens aí uma data de frames que podes extraír. A descarga começa por ser vertical terra-nuvem e depois há um ramo que percorre a base da nuvem para a esquerda, com intermitência, no fim ainda tem um último reacendimento.


Já não é a primeira vez que a máquina desfoca a imagem por uns segundos e depois volta ao normal. Neste caso aconteceu nos segundos mais importantes do vídeo original, com mais de 5 minutos. E para ajudar à festa fiz zoom.  Terá a ver por não estar em tripé? Da próxima já sei Não tirei fotografias (ou pelo menos tentar) porque a trovoada estava relativamente longe.
A descarga foi por volta das 22:26 
---
Noite abafada, vento nulo e 22,0ºC.


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2015 às 01:06)

jonas_87 disse:


> Para completar, foto do Guincho.



 bem bonito o Guincho a dar-lhe a nortada, o mar bastante calmo! A serra sem o capacete até por momentos nem parece a nossa serra . Mas ela está mesmo a precisar de ficar com os nevoeiros lá em cima. Se vier a nortada espero que venha mesmo com um bocado de noroeste a ver se traz alguma humidade e larga um pouco de precipitação oculta.


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2015 às 06:22)

Bom dia

Ontem a máxima só foi atingida pelas 19h, e ficou-se nos 27,7ºC. Também nessa altura a humidade relativa era mínima com 37%.
A outra estação curiosamente desta vez teve uma máxima inferior, 26,5ºC, e que foi atingida à volta das 15 horas; teve efectivamente um segundo máximo pelas 19h de 26,4ºC. Talvez as condições de instalação tenham sido melhoradas mas também pode ter sido um factor natural. Ontem o vento teve um comportamento algo errático sendo fraco de vários rumos. Não é impossível que neste micro-clima de S.Julião da Barra haja diferenças observáveis mesmo a distâncias tão curtas como cem metros. Mesmo assim fica a dúvida. A variação da humidade relativa ainda foi mais estranha, com um mínimo de 42% perto das 15h e outro de 45% pelas 21h.

Neste momento 16,8ºC e 73% numa estação e 21,2ºC com 61% na outra. Não vou tentar perceber. 

Cumulus congestus para lá da Arrábida. Neblina. Vento de norte geralmente fraco.


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2015 às 06:37)

Imagem de satélite há 6 minutos: efectivamente há células no Alentejo das quais se vêem os topos daqui.






Célula a sul de Portel deslocando-se de norte para sul:





Altitude do topo das células nos 7-8 Km.





Os ecos e radar começaram há cerca de duas horas.

Nesta imagem os cumulus que se vêem estão no entanto mais perto, sobre a Serra de Grândola. Só do lado esquerdo se vislumbra um topo bem mais longe, será relacionado com a célula a norte de Beja.


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2015 às 07:16)

Nevoeiro numa faixa interior da região do litoral centro:





As formações no litoral alentejano, até Setúbal e Coruche têm um movimento lento de sul para norte nos níveis baixos mas os topos das células parecem ter um movimento contrário, não tenho a certeza mas até pode ser mais complexo do que isto.
Também já há precipitação sob aquelas células:


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2015 às 07:38)

Levanta-se nortada neste momento.
16,6ºC e 76% de HR.

Há precipitação no radar sobre a Serra de Cercal; perto de Serpa; a nordeste de Beja. E nasceu uma célula forte do outro lado da fronteira em frente a Monsaraz, desloca-se para sul.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Mai 2015 às 07:39)

Boas,

Sigo com vento moderado a forte e *16,7ºC*, que bem que sabe este fresco.

@StormRic a serra encontra-se assim:


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2015 às 07:43)

jonas_87 disse:


> @StormRic a serra encontra-se assim:



 belo! Mesmo a tempo estas fotos! Notaste o nevoeiro a norte de Sintra, mas no interior? Deve estar bem bonito visto lá de cima, pelos vales.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Mai 2015 às 09:24)

*Valdonas*, *Tomar* foi  ontem aos *40,2ºC,* valor brutal!!!


----------



## homem do mar (29 Mai 2015 às 09:46)

jonas_87 disse:


> *Valdonas*, *Tomar* foi  ontem aos *40,2ºC,* valor brutal!!!


----------



## homem do mar (29 Mai 2015 às 09:46)

Mesmo e não é que foi batido o record de temperatura máxima para o mês de maio!


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Mai 2015 às 12:02)

Ontem mais uma amplitude térmica alta em *Alvega* 
Max: *38,2ºC*
Min: *9,7ºC*
Amplitude: *28,5ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Mai 2015 às 15:40)

máxima: 32ºC
actual: 31.1ºC
mínima: 17ºC

A nortada voltou com rajadas por vezes moderadas.
Hoje ainda se sente algum calor, mas nao se compara com o dia quente de ontem, também devido á nortada.


----------



## lsalvador (29 Mai 2015 às 15:55)

jonas_87 disse:


> *Valdonas*, *Tomar* foi  ontem aos *40,2ºC,* valor brutal!!!



Devo ter o meu sensor marado então, nunca tive diferenças tão abismais para o IPMA, registei 37.3º de máximas as 15:00.

Cerca de 3º de diferença é muito.


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Mai 2015 às 15:57)

São visíveis daqui os cumulus congestus de Mértola, bonitas nuvens 

Mais um dia quente, apesar da descida da temperatura a humidade está mais elevada: 26,8ºC actuais.


----------



## lsalvador (29 Mai 2015 às 16:07)

Dados do MeteoTomar ontem.

Dia 28 Media 24.2 Máxima 37.3 Hora 15:00 Mínima 10.7 Hora 05:10 Média Humidade 54.0 Pressão média 1012.7 Rajada máxima 35.4 Hora 15:10 Média 3.5 OSO Precipitação 0.0

Dados do IPMA


----------



## david 6 (29 Mai 2015 às 17:34)

vista daqui, a distância é muito longe e mesmo assim vejo super bem  (foto de telemovel)











a maxima da semana aqui foi de *37.5ºC *

actual de 25.7ºC 42% humidade e algum vento


----------



## meko60 (29 Mai 2015 às 17:50)

Boa tarde.
A tarde está a ser animada no Alentejo, pelo que eu percebi pelos vários posts colocados.A foto que eu vou inserir é da célula de Beja (penso eu) ,que é bem visível daqui de Almada.


----------



## meko60 (29 Mai 2015 às 17:52)

Quanto a temperatura, vai oscilando umas décimas para cima e para baixo:29,6 - 29,7ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Mai 2015 às 18:38)




----------



## david 6 (29 Mai 2015 às 18:42)

a celula do alentejo já não vejo nada, já morreu, agora vejo uma um pouco mais alta mas ainda mais longe no Interior Norte e Centro

24.6ºC


----------



## david 6 (29 Mai 2015 às 19:11)

isto com o telemovel vê se mal, mas a olho nu nota se bem, mas se repararem bem vê se o topo e pronto por baixo do topo é a célula larga, isto hoje estou no centro das visões 

23.8ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Mai 2015 às 19:42)

Boas tardes,

Sigo com forte nortada e *17,7ºC*
Rajada máxima ate ao momento, *84,6 km/h*


----------



## Célia Salta (29 Mai 2015 às 20:02)

david 6 disse:


> isto com o telemovel vê se mal, mas a olho nu nota se bem, mas se repararem bem vê se o topo e pronto por baixo do topo é a célula larga, isto hoje estou no centro das visões
> 
> 23.8ºC


Quando vinha para casa tambem vi essa celula
bela estrutura


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Mai 2015 às 20:08)

AndréFrade disse:


> A máquina decidiu desfocar um dos raios e o resultado é péssimo, no entanto dá para terem uma ideia:



Fantástico


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Mai 2015 às 20:26)

É incrível a visibilidade que temos em Portugal! 
*Fotos lindas a todos os participantes do fórum, estão de Parabéns! *

A máxima absoluta de *40,2ºC* também é um valor excêntrico para Maio, no boletim do IPMA imagino ver "mês de Maio, o mais quente dos últimos 80 anos"

Aqui o vento foi moderado o dia todo, rajadas a rondar os 40-50km/h
Máxima: *27.1ºC*
Mínima: *17,2ºC*


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2015 às 20:41)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sigo com forte nortada e *17,7ºC*
> Rajada máxima ate ao momento, *84,6 km/h*



 que violência! Aqui soprou nortada mas foi normal, talvez 50 Km/h no máximo. Agora já acalmou até.

A máxima hoje foi modesta, apesar do sol forte, só chegou aos 22,5ºC cerca das 17h30; humidade mínima de 49%. A temperatura mínima tinha sido 16,6ºC à volta das 7h com humidade máxima nessa altura de 76%.

Agora estão uns frescos 20,0ºC em descida, aliás 19,7ºC, está a descer rápido, e 57%. Vento muito fraco. Bruma espessa no horizonte.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Mai 2015 às 20:45)

StormRic disse:


> que violência! Aqui soprou nortada mas foi normal, talvez 50 Km/h no máximo. Agora já acalmou até.
> 
> A máxima hoje foi modesta, apesar do sol forte, só chegou aos 22,5ºC cerca das 17h30; humidade mínima de 49%. A temperatura mínima tinha sido 16,6ºC à volta das 7h com humidade máxima nessa altura de 76%.
> 
> Agora estão uns frescos 20,0ºC em descida, aliás 19,7ºC, está a descer rápido, e 57%. Vento muito fraco. Bruma espessa no horizonte.



A nortada está forte, por aqui já vou nos *15,8ºC *e* 76%HR* está fresco.


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2015 às 20:46)

homem do mar disse:


> Mesmo e não é que foi batido o record de temperatura máxima para o mês de maio!



Esperemos pela homologação oficial. Pessoalmente ando desconfiado das temperaturas naquela estação.


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Mai 2015 às 21:47)

Aqui já está bem fresco, de t-shirt, já arrepia um bocado.
17.5ºC, e continua a baixar
Apesar de ainda ter estado um dia quente com 32.7ºC


----------



## MSantos (29 Mai 2015 às 22:48)

guisilva5000 disse:


> É incrível a visibilidade que temos em Portugal!
> *Fotos lindas a todos os participantes do fórum, estão de Parabéns! *
> 
> A máxima absoluta de *40,2ºC* também é um valor excêntrico para Maio, no boletim do IPMA imagino ver "mês de Maio, o mais quente dos últimos 80 anos"
> ...



Temos um País relativamente plano ou pouco montanhoso, principalmente a Sul, aliado ao facto de estas nuvens terem topos com mais de10km de altura e estarem condições de boa visibilidade, possibilita que se consigam ver/fotografar a grande distância, é interessante cruzar as imagens da mesma célula tiradas em diferentes regiões e hoje isso foi possível. 

Aqui de Palencia também conseguia ver o "comboio" de células a Sudeste daqui, algumas nasciam perto da fronteira e progrediam para Nordeste, estava a ver células a cerca de 140/160km da minha localização, podem ver no seguimento da Europa 2 fotos que fiz.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Mai 2015 às 23:58)

Boas noites,

Como esperado, hoje a t.maxima deu valente tombo.

Interessante como registei a t maxima ao inicio da madrugada, sinal dos resquícios da lestada que foi perdendo fulgor madrugada fora devido a rotação do vento, quer SO, quer NO.

Houve muita nortada (ainda contina a soprar bem), rajada máxima: 84,6 km/h,pobres modelos, o que é compreensivel, isto trata-se de um fenomeno local, igualmente aplicavel a uma inversão térmica.


----------



## Vitor TT (30 Mai 2015 às 00:02)

Finalmente já vejo o termómetro da minha "super" estação a chegar 15,9º, 65% de Hr e algum vento, sim já se sente frio, vamos ver é por quanto tempo.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Mai 2015 às 00:31)

Ha dias, surgiu uma nova estação no wunderground, desta feita entre a Terrugem e Montelavar, concelho de Sintra.
Avaliando os poucos dados registados parece-me que a estação está com muito boa leitura, e ainda bem.

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBOAM4
_________

*15,1ºC*
Vento moderado a forte


----------



## StormRic (30 Mai 2015 às 01:36)

jonas_87 disse:


> Avaliando os poucos dados registados parece-me que a estação está com muito boa leitura, e ainda bem.
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBOAM4



O registo do vento parece-me estranho. Custa-me a acreditar que o vento tenha sido nulo ou fraco todo o dia de ontem.


----------



## StormRic (30 Mai 2015 às 03:02)

Imagens de ontem dia 29:

Início da formação das células do Baixo Alentejo, Castro Verde:













Célula a sul de Beja, Cabeça Gorda / Serpa, fase explosiva:






Fase madura desta célula:







Em Carcavelos propriamente dito o dia foi sempre de sol e bruma no horizonte, levantou-se nortada durante a tarde, e até apareceu um "barco pirata":






A nortada a levantar a poeira, ainda por cima resolveram cortar a pobre vegetação que ainda protegia o solo e cortava o vento rasteiro.  Para estacionar mais veículos, claro. Podiam era, ao menos, plantar sebes e organizar o estacionamento, como fizeram no Guincho. Os restaurantes agradecem os clientes, e o pó acrescido. As aves e demais pequena fauna emigram, se puderem.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Mai 2015 às 07:32)

Nortada bastante forte ao amanhecer, curiosamente nenhuma estação da zona registou a respectiva ventania.
Capacete enorme na serra, alguns mm de precipitação de oculta na bela serra de Sintra.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Mai 2015 às 11:06)

O dia por aqui já segue ameno com 21.1ºC
a minima já foi bem fresca com 9.5ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Mai 2015 às 13:19)

Boas 

Por aqui vou com apenas *18,7ºC*
Nortada moderada a forte


----------



## david 6 (30 Mai 2015 às 14:02)

por aqui *26.3ºC *e algum vento


----------



## StormRic (30 Mai 2015 às 15:41)

Boas tardes

Dia de céu limpo e bastante menos bruma/neblina do que ontem. Nada de nuvens no horizonte de terra desde o amanhecer.

Nortada fraca a moderada.

Temperatura a recuperar agora à tarde, 22,0ºC, depois de uma mínima ao nascer do sol bastante fresca, 14,8ºC, com humidade relativa de 79%, dados da estação Rua da Alemanha. A estação Rua da Bélgica deve ter condições de instalação que fazem as medições andar ao sabor da posição do sol e do vento, além de receber irradiação de paredes ou algo do género, mínima de 18,2ºC uma hora antes do nascer do sol?  Máxima atingida perto da culminação do sol, 25,2ºC? 

Mar calmíssimo, velas ao vento moderado, afluência mediana à praia.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Mai 2015 às 16:45)

28.4ºC e vento moderada da "nossa querida nortada"


----------



## david 6 (30 Mai 2015 às 16:50)

minima de *12.9ºC*
maxima de *27.1ºC*
actual de *26.3ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Mai 2015 às 17:32)

Boas tardes,

Dia mais fresco, devido a nortada 






Video feito agora mesmo.


----------



## StormRic (30 Mai 2015 às 17:43)

jonas_87 disse:


> Dia mais fresco, devido a nortada



Aqui já passou a máxima pelas 17h, 22,5ºC.

Nortada fraquinha.

O capacete na serra é algo muito singular no território:





O litoral centro *hoje ao meio-dia*: típica situação de verão com nuvens baixas a encobrir o litoral de Peniche para norte e as nuvens geradas pela nortada sobre a Serra de Sintra, o "capacete".


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Mai 2015 às 17:59)

wow nortada acelerar bastante, sopra a *48 km/h*.
Vendaval: _on _


----------



## StormRic (30 Mai 2015 às 18:31)

jonas_87 disse:


> Video feito agora mesmo.



Esta nortada é de norte/nor-noroeste, não consegue gerar o capacete mesmo cerrado até à Cruz Alta. Na parte ocidental da serra, do lado sul, a Pedra Amarela marca o limite das nuvens e também nessa zona o coberto vegetal se nota mais seco.
Amanhã deve estar interessante na Peninha/Cabo da Roca, talvez faça um cobertor sobre o oceano.


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Mai 2015 às 19:57)

StormRic disse:


> Amanhã deve estar interessante na Peninha/Cabo da Roca, talvez faça um cobertor sobre o oceano.



Penso que já está fazer


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Mai 2015 às 20:19)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Penso que já está fazer



Qualquer dia crio um topico referente ao "capacete" da serra. 

Fotos actuais.

Zona oeste






Zone este da serra já apresenta os topos cobertos.






O dito "cobertor"


----------



## Vitor TT (30 Mai 2015 às 23:23)

E hoje foi dia de estrear uns novos "pneus" para os pés , pois os anteriores já andavam literalmente falando presos por preguinhos, o que já me causavam alguns problemas face aos km´s que ando, aproveitei e dei uma saltada ao estaminé da Volvo ocean race, depois disto dar "ferro" até Carcavelos,
temperatura ainda algo quente, a adivinhar mais frescura após o pôr dos sol, como tal como tinha de passar junto ao carro que estava na Cruz Quebrada, levei mais uma camisola interior caso o frio aumentasse, algum vento, mas nada de especial, praias mais desertas em relação aos dias anteriores, em Carcavelos esperava mais frio, mas nem por isso, estava relativamente ameno, mas com uma faixa de nuvens a níveis baixos sempre ao "fundo", presumo que para lá de Cascais poderia estar meio encoberto, no regresso resolvi vestir a interior e não me arrependi, pois arrefeceu um pouco com algum vento a ajudar,

fica aqui um pequeno report fotográfico,









o típico capacete na serra de Sintra, devia estar fresquinho, devia .






e após quase duas dúzias de Km´s,






cheira-me que amanhã a tarde devo ir até ao capacete de Sintra e arredores, pois já lá não vou desde a Páscoa, isto se o tempo estiver mais para o fresco.


----------



## Geopower (31 Mai 2015 às 09:45)

bom dia. 24,1*C. Vento moderado de NW. Céu limpo.  Minima registada: 17,2*C.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mai 2015 às 12:44)

Boas

Sigo com  forte nortada e *19,2ºC*.
@Vitor TT  estive  esta manhã no Guincho, que ventania brutal,estrada coberta de areia, prepara-te bem, eu ainda fiz o trajecto mais facil sentido Guincho-Cascais.
Mais logo publico fotos e videos.

Neste momento a serra está com algumas nuvens, mas não tem capacete, possivelmente mais logo volta a intensificar-se devido ao maior arrefecimento/humidade e propria ventania.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mai 2015 às 12:52)

Até ao momento, a rajada máxima encontra-se nos *80,3 km/h* registada às 12:09.


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Mai 2015 às 15:23)

Da Fonte da Senhora e da Atalaia são claramente visíveis os cumulus que se formaram perto de Castelo Branco e de Portalegre


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Mai 2015 às 17:13)

28.1ºC actuais, e a tarde segue com a nortada a soprar de forma moderada.
mínima de 15ºC


----------



## StormRic (31 Mai 2015 às 17:39)

Vitor TT disse:


> fica aqui um pequeno report fotográfico,



 boas fotos! A pequena baía de Caxias estava bem bonita, convidativa mas parece que com pouca gente. O mar calmíssimo tem posto o surf aqui em Carcavelos em compasso de espera, já lá vai mais de uma semana com bandeira verde.



Vitor TT disse:


> o típico capacete na serra de Sintra, devia estar fresquinho, devia .



É verdade, quanto mais brilhante ele parece mais frio está lá debaixo!



Vitor TT disse:


> e após quase duas dúzias de Km´s,



Apanhaste este cirrus perdidos, arautos talvez de uma mudança próxima. Já desde o início da tarde eles eram visíveis muito longe a oeste.



AndréFrade disse:


> Da Fonte da Senhora e da Atalaia são claramente visíveis os cumulus que se formaram perto de Castelo Branco e de Portalegre



Boa observação, eles estão lá sim, perto da fronteira. Pelas 13:20 utc tinham este aspecto de rebanho de cumulus mediocris:






Aspecto neste momento, já está instalado o capacete na serra de Sintra, especialmente do lado da Peninha, nevoeiros invadem as terras baixas litorais a norte e tal como ontem vão progredindo para sul, contornando Cascais e acabarão por cobrir todo o litoral. Hoje de manhã o céu estava encoberto por estes estratos e estratocumulus, uma manhã bem fresca por sinal.


----------



## StormRic (31 Mai 2015 às 18:03)

Durante toda a noite até ao amanhecer o céu esteve muito nublado ou encoberto por vezes. Isto fez com que as temperaturas, apesar de frescas, se mantivessem estáveis, praticamente num valor entre 15,5ºC e 16ºC, tendo sido aquela a mínima.

A nortada durante todo o dia não deixou a temperatura subir muito, apesar de o céu ter ficado completamente limpo e com excelente visibilidade durante a tarde, máxima de apenas 21,6ºC pelas 15H30, enquanto que ontem chegara aos 22,5ºC pelas 17h.

Mar um pouco picado do vento, bandeira verde favorável aos banhos e nortada por vezes forte a dar bons "banhos" de poeira.

Edição 18:58: avanço notável do cobertor de nuvens baixas no litotal da região oeste, com acumulação a norte e sobre a serra de Sintra; já rodeia Cascais e começa a cobrir aqui Carcavelos.





O vento de noroeste fez aumentar o "capacete" do lado da Cruz Alta.


----------



## david 6 (31 Mai 2015 às 20:21)

minima de *12.8ºC*
maxima de *26.7ºC*
actual de *20.1ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mai 2015 às 21:22)

jonas_87 disse:


> @Vitor TT  estive  esta manhã no Guincho, que ventania brutal,estrada coberta de areia, prepara-te bem, eu ainda fiz o trajecto mais facil sentido Guincho-Cascais.
> Mais logo publico fotos e videos.



Boas noites aqui estão os registos desta manhã.

Guincho,Cascais


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Mai 2015 às 21:51)

Vitor TT disse:


>



Nota-se perfeitamente a erosão costeira nessa praia. Os camiões deviam encher essa praia de areia de forma a aumentar o areal.


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Mai 2015 às 21:52)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas noites aqui estão os registos desta manhã.
> 
> Guincho,Cascais



Excelente registo. Só falta construírem um muro alto para reterem a areia de forma a não invadir a estrada. Areia na estrada não é muito agradável.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mai 2015 às 22:04)

Miguel96 disse:


> Excelente registo. Só falta construírem um muro alto para reterem a areia de forma a não invadir a estrada. Areia na estrada não é muito agradável.



Muro? Ficaria uma aberração, ha que saber conviver com a natureza.
O problema aqui é de facto areia na estrada, trata-se simplesmente de desleixo por parte CM Cascais, bastava meterem uma retrosecavadora ( ou algo do genero) operacional para essa tarefa de limpeza da estrada.


----------



## StormRic (31 Mai 2015 às 22:21)

Miguel96 disse:


> Nota-se perfeitamente a erosão costeira nessa praia. Os camiões deviam encher essa praia de areia de forma a aumentar o areal.



A Praia da Torre não tem falta de areia nesta altura, já a vi até com muito menos do que agora. Qual é a imagem de comparação para dizeres que se nota a erosão costeira? A maré no momento desta foto estava cerca de mais de um metro acima do nível mínimo que atinge normalmente nas vazantes mais intensas.



Miguel96 disse:


> Excelente registo. Só falta construírem um muro alto para reterem a areia de forma a não invadir a estrada. Areia na estrada não é muito agradável.



Não creio que resolvesse o problema da areia na estrada. Formar-se-ia uma duna do lado do vento que o agravaria até, pois quando a areia começasse a passar por cima do muro atingiria a estrada à altura das janelas dos veículos. O Guincho é assim, o vento e a areia sempre estiveram lá, a estrada é que não. À força de se querer mudar os fluxos naturais dos ventos, areias, correntes marinhas, linhas de água, etc só se destrói e cria problemas muito maiores.


----------



## StormRic (31 Mai 2015 às 22:25)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas noites aqui estão os registos desta manhã.
> 
> Guincho,Cascais



 excelentes registos! Os vídeos estão muito bons, aquela filmagem junto à roda dá uma perspectiva perfeita. O mar acusava já os 50 Km/h de vento médio, estava bem bonito!


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Mai 2015 às 22:28)

StormRic disse:


> A Praia da Torre não tem falta de areia nesta altura, já a vi até com muito menos do que agora. Qual é a imagem de comparação para dizeres que se nota a erosão costeira? A maré no momento desta foto estava cerca de mais de um metro acima do nível mínimo que atinge normalmente nas vazantes mais intensas.
> 
> 
> 
> Não creio que resolvesse o problema da areia na estrada. Formar-se-ia uma duna do lado do vento que o agravaria até, pois quando a areia começasse a passar por cima do muro atingiria a estrada à altura das janelas dos veículos. O Guincho é assim, o vento e a areia sempre estiveram lá, a estrada é que não. À força de se querer mudar os fluxos naturais dos ventos, areias, correntes marinhas, linhas de água, etc só se destrói e cria problemas muito maiores.



Talvez nesta foto


----------



## Ricardo Martins (31 Mai 2015 às 22:37)

Trovoada a SO de Magoito.
À cerca de 15 minutos a electricidade foi a baixo 2 vezes.

Alguém confirma do lado sul da serra?

Radar, zero
Satélite, zero

Alguma teoria para isto?


----------



## Ricardo Martins (31 Mai 2015 às 22:37)

Confirmo, já são pelo menos 3 clarões


----------



## StormRic (31 Mai 2015 às 22:44)

Miguel96 disse:


> Talvez nesta foto



Não compreendo a tua comparação, mostras duas fotos, que não se sabe efectivamente qual é a data, mas em que o nível de areia é claramente inferior ao da foto tirada ontem. Compara ainda com a foto do GoogleEarth de 2007, também com menos areia:


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mai 2015 às 22:47)

Interessante  o vendaval la fora, tenho as janelas (viradas a norte) molhadas...
Forte nortada e borrifos vindos da serra.


----------



## StormRic (31 Mai 2015 às 22:49)

Ricardo Martins disse:


> Trovoada a SO de Magoito.
> À cerca de 15 minutos a electricidade foi a baixo 2 vezes.
> 
> Alguém confirma do lado sul da serra?
> ...





Ricardo Martins disse:


> Confirmo, já são pelo menos 3 clarões



Fogo de artifício? Os clarões são no mar ou em terra? Trovoada não é de certeza, não há nebulosidade para isso, não há ecos de radar, não há registo em qualquer detector de descargas eléctricas.


----------



## StormRic (31 Mai 2015 às 22:51)

jonas_87 disse:


> Interessante  o vendaval la fora, tenho as janelas (viradas a norte) molhadas...
> Forte nortada e borrifos vindos da serra.



Interessante! 
Aqui o vento é fraco, o céu está encoberto como aconteceu ontem, com tecto baixo de nuvens estratocumulus.


----------



## StormRic (31 Mai 2015 às 22:54)

Ricardo Martins disse:


> À cerca de 15 minutos a electricidade foi a baixo 2 vezes.



Pode ter havido uma acidente em algum posto de transformação ou queda de algum cabo com o vento, o que também pode ter originado o clarão.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mai 2015 às 22:56)

StormRic disse:


> Interessante!
> Aqui o vento é fraco, o céu está encoberto como aconteceu ontem, com tecto baixo de nuvens estratocumulus.



Na serra a precipitação oculta já deve ser valente, para chegar aqui uma leve morrinha.
Ontem de manhã, no Monge, o chão estava molhado.


----------



## StormRic (31 Mai 2015 às 23:05)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ontem de manhã, no Monge, o chão estava molhado.



 felizmente! Bem precisa a serra lá em cima. Por acaso viste como estava a albufeira da Mula?


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mai 2015 às 23:07)

StormRic disse:


> felizmente! Bem precisa a serra lá em cima. Por acaso viste como estava a albufeira da Mula?



Sim passei por lá, baixou bastante.


----------



## Vitor TT (1 Jun 2015 às 02:25)

Ora como me parecia que o dia iria estar interessante para os lados da Sintra e arredores e como já tinha algumas saudades da zona, lá pequei no meu "tractor" mais velho e fui tirar-lhe as teias de aranha  porque já não andava há uns dois meses, previsões nada especiais, mas ainda assim lá fui, IC19 já a levar com uns abanões do vento, que se a GNR fosse atrás de mim iria pensar que estava com uma bezana, capacete de Sintra bem formado, penetrei pelos sítios do costume como deveria estar risco baixo, mas rumei logo por estrada a Peninha,

primeira paragem, no quase topo do capacete, 






bom, chegada a Peninha, ia de t-shir, mas tinha levado uma camisola de mangas e uma de malha, pois pensei que iria chegar, estaciono a viatura visto a de malha, mas após andar uns metros voltei a trás e visto tudo e mais se tivesse levado, sensação térmica desconfortável, escalada ao edifício e veeeento com fartura e algum nevoeiro, havia alturas em que não se via quase nada, vento que consegui registar, 73,6 km/h 13,9º, portanto "muito" agradável hehehe, acabou por ser um teste a minha resistência porque fui meio desprevenido para o evento,










mas o pior, ou o melhor ( dependendo do ponto de vista ) estava para vir, onde bati o meu record de registo do vento, desloquei-me para o outro lado do edifício e gaita, não sei se devido a construção ou se o vento aumentou de intensidade, mas registei esta "aragenzita" e acredito que possa pontualmente ter sido mais,






este foi o local desta brutalidade, que ainda estou para pensar como não fui com o  vento, pois não tinha nada a proteger-me, talvez a minha estreita e alta estatura e como me coloquei de lado para o vento apresentei uma resistência ao vento mais reduzida, confesso que foi uma emoção elevada nem conseguia ver nada, pois "chorava" devido a forte ventania, comecei a resistir ao windchill de quase 6º, sem luvas e blusão a elevada humidade do ar começa a tomar conta do meu corpo, mas ainda assim resisti uns 15 min, pois tinha de quebrar o record , teimosia, mas é difícil de transcrever a emoção do que é sentir isto, só mesmo estando ao local,

o local do "crime", o problema era sair dali com esta brutalidade, mas com calma e todo enregelado lá fui,

escusado será dizer que qualquer tentativa de fotografar decentemente é um exercício de equilibrismo e no meu caso, com os olhos inundados de lágrimas devido ao vento que impossibilita de ver decentemente o que quer que seja,






regresso ao carro todo "congelado", vê-se a importância deste nevoeiro na preservação do verde na serra, pois parecia que chovia, 






de regresso a "base",






desta vez, mas calmo neste lado,






outra vista do "fim do mundo",






junto ao Raso, onde registei 39,4 km/h, e uma temperatura de +- 17,2º, não estava assim para o frio,






achei engraçado, as gaivotas brincavam com o vento e estavam quase estáticas, 






o Guincho, claro, onde registei 65,2 km/h, no Abano 65,4 km/h,






ainda tive de atravessar umas "dunas" lá tive de ligar as 4 , onde tirei as fotos das gaivotas tinha um bom bocado de areia na estrada e pista,






da Pirolita, aparentemente mais calmo, onde apanhei algum nevoeiro da Malveira da Serra para cima,






e por fim, Azenhas do mar envolto num ligeiro nevoeiro, e chuviscos a mistura,






daqui até a casa, quase sempre um nevoeiro mais ou menos intenso e chuviscos,

e assim se passou uma tarde bem intensa, que valeu muito bem a pena, e já o tenho referido, que para quem aprecia tempo extremo tem de vir a serra de Sintra e a Peninha, pois é um mundo a parte na região de Lisboa .


----------



## Vitor TT (1 Jun 2015 às 02:34)

StormRic disse:


> A Praia da Torre não tem falta de areia nesta altura, já a vi até com muito menos do que agora. Qual é a imagem de comparação para dizeres que se nota a erosão costeira? A maré no momento desta foto estava cerca de mais de um metro acima do nível mínimo que atinge normalmente nas vazantes mais intensas.
> 
> 
> 
> Não creio que resolvesse o problema da areia na estrada. Formar-se-ia uma duna do lado do vento que o agravaria até, pois quando a areia começasse a passar por cima do muro atingiria a estrada à altura das janelas dos veículos. O Guincho é assim, o vento e a areia sempre estiveram lá, a estrada é que não. À força de se querer mudar os fluxos naturais dos ventos, areias, correntes marinhas, linhas de água, etc só se destrói e cria problemas muito maiores.



Alias, as praias este ano estão com uma excelente reposição de areia, basta ver fotos minhas mais antigas.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jun 2015 às 09:22)

Vitor TT disse:


> Ora como me parecia que o dia iria estar interessante para os lados da Sintra e arredores e como já tinha algumas saudades da zona, lá pequei no meu "tractor" mais velho e fui tirar-lhe as teias de aranha  porque já não andava há uns dois meses, previsões nada especiais, mas ainda assim lá fui, IC19 já a levar com uns abanões do vento, que se a GNR fosse atrás de mim iria pensar que estava com uma bezana, capacete de Sintra bem formado, penetrei pelos sítios do costume como deveria estar risco baixo, mas rumei logo por estrada a Peninha,
> 
> primeira paragem, no quase topo do capacete,
> 
> ...




Excelente  Vitor!!
A serra de Sintra é  unica. 
Continua a brindar a malta com estas reportagens espectaculares.

Cumprimentos


----------



## StormRic (2 Jun 2015 às 00:50)

Vitor TT disse:


> Ora como me parecia que o dia iria estar interessante para os lados da Sintra e arredores e como já tinha algumas saudades da zona



 espectacular reportagem! Acho mesmo que é uma estreia, corrijam-me se estiver errado, o registo, com dispositivo próprio, do vento na Peninha! Beaufort 11, 105 Km/h e aguentaste-te! !
Fotos excelentes! Mas há aqui duas fotos que eu tenho de realçar pela composição e impacto invulgares, as que têm as legendas:


Vitor TT disse:


> outra vista do "fim do mundo",





Vitor TT disse:


> junto ao Raso, onde registei 39,4 km/h


captaste a força telúrica da _fábrica do vento_, estão como disseste, "do outro mundo". 

Penso que não deves ter dúvidas desse registo de 105,9 Km/h no varandim oriental da Peninha, é o resultado do contornar do maciço rochoso e da capela pelo vento. Também da última vez fiquei surpreendido pelo aumento naquele local específico do santuário (fui atirado ao chão, literalmente). Tenho mesmo que arranjar um anemómetro como esse, acho que será muito interessante traçarmos o perfil da força do vento ao longo da crista da serra, e com algum pormenor mais na zona da Peninha. Também estabelecer as diferenças entre as zonas arborizadas e as clareiras que têm sido abertas, nomeadamente na zona das Pedras Irmãs e Urquinha.

Aquela primeira foto é a do memorial pelos 25 militares mortos no grande incêndio de Setembro de 1966, que eu testemunhei em criança, desde uma casa em Galamares.

A foto nas Azenhas do Mar é invulgar, um retrato muito bom das condições.

 isto é grande dedicação à meteoloucura, salvaguardando a integridade física, claro, faço minhas as palavras do jonas_87!


----------



## StormRic (2 Jun 2015 às 01:10)

Ficam algumas fotos do último fim-de-semana de Maio, localmente em Carcavelos.
Uma primeira série de *sábado dia 30 e noite de sábado para domingo dia 31*:
Vela de perfil conhecido:






Bruma e neblina no Cabo, mar azul calmo e nortada moderada excelente para a vela:

















Bandeira verde todos os dias da última semana, vento e mar bons para iniciação ao windsurf, o nevoeiro no horizonte ao largo de Cascais e uma linha de cirrus perdidos, último resíduo de alguma frente dissipada:









Crepúsculo com os tais cirrus, Lua e os planetas do costume, Vénus e Jupiter:









De madrugada o céu quase encoberto com rápidas nuvens baixas a brincar com o luar:


----------



## Vitor TT (2 Jun 2015 às 23:32)

jonas_87 disse:


> Excelente  Vitor!!
> A serra de Sintra é  unica.
> Continua a brindar a malta com estas reportagens espectaculares.
> 
> Cumprimentos



Obrigado , assim o espero, já tinha saudades da zona e foi em cheio.


----------



## Vitor TT (2 Jun 2015 às 23:56)

StormRic disse:


> espectacular reportagem! Acho mesmo que é uma estreia, corrijam-me se estiver errado, o registo, com dispositivo próprio, do vento na Peninha! Beaufort 11, 105 Km/h e aguentaste-te! !
> Fotos excelentes! Mas há aqui duas fotos que eu tenho de realçar pela composição e impacto invulgares, as que têm as legendas:
> 
> 
> ...



Confesso, que não tinha expectativa de nada de especial, pois as previsões não apontavam para nada de especial, ventos de 30 - 40 km/h e mar fraquito, mas o vento aqui por casa estava algo moderado a ligeiramente forte e como queria dar uma volta com o meu "Toy" mais velho lá fui fazer a voltinha Sintrense e fui digamos brindado com este presente , o resto é aquela paciência e andar para tentar tirar os bonecos certos, as das legendas foram tiradas a quando da maré baixa um nada acima do farol do Raso,

o anemómetro, acho que vale a pena para quem gosta disto, e para mais a morar perto de um local bestial é quase obrigatório, ainda testei a app. do telemóvel e não resultou e já nem estava em condições para testes, pois já estava demasiado enregelado e não estava ninguém, pois o bom senso tem de imperar, um acidente e ......
alias tenho pena de não levar, ou ir com mais alguém que partilhe deste gosto,

esse incêndio foi quase exactamente um ano antes de ter nascido,

esta ultima, já a caminho de casa não resisti em fazer a paragem e registá-la apesar de estar a chuviscar, o vento curiosamente tinha abrandado bastante, mesmo na Roca, ah e não vi nenhum relãmpago hehe, ( quem me dera ) e já eram quase 22:00h

obrigado .


----------



## rbsmr (7 Jun 2015 às 17:27)

Há pouco, cerca das 16.50, caíram uns pingos em Lisboa e não era de aparelho de ar condicionado ☺


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Jun 2015 às 17:28)

rbsmr disse:


> Há pouco, cerca das 16.50, caíram uns pingos em Lisboa e não era de aparelho de ar condicionado ☺



Tópico errado


----------

